# Why Is FOXNEWS Giving The Trayvon Martin Story Little To No Coverage?



## MarcATL

It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.

Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?

Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?


----------



## Katzndogz

It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.


----------



## Claudette

Katzndogz said:


> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.



I agree. If the dead teen had been white this story wouldn't be a blip on anyones radar. 

Typical race baiting. 

I did see a good segment on O'Reilly yesterday on it though. So it is getting coverage. Hell the local news down here in Florida was full of it the other day.


----------



## Katzndogz

A black teen is killed, some white guy has to pay.  A white teen is killed, we're better off with one less racist.

When the black people of the US care as much about black kids killing other black kids, I'll pay attention.    But they don't.   They really don't.  It's like its to be expected.  It only matters if someone can make political hay off the issue.  

It's frankly disgusting.


----------



## earlycuyler

Maybe they were all at a Klan rally .


----------



## The Infidel

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



How the fuck do you know??

Do you have such a boring life that you sit around counting how many times Fox runs your race baiting stupid stories?

A kid got killed.... perhaps it was negligent homicide, perhaps it was a racist murder.... PERHAPS it was self defense.

We dont now yet, but you are ready to fry a hispanic guy. Why? Are you a racist too???

Jeez Marc, get a fukin life man!


----------



## Peach

Claudette said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If the dead teen had been white this story wouldn't be a blip on anyones radar.
> 
> Typical race baiting.
> 
> I did see a good segment on O'Reilly yesterday on it though. So it is getting coverage. Hell the local news down here in Florida was full of it the other day.
Click to expand...



Big news in Florida; the mass of differing reports adds to the confusion. There WAS a primary Tuesday, and other competing news.


----------



## MarcATL

Claudette said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If the dead teen had been white this story wouldn't be a blip on anyones radar.
> 
> Typical race baiting.
> 
> I did see a good segment on O'Reilly yesterday on it though. So it is getting coverage. Hell the local news down here in Florida was full of it the other day.
Click to expand...


I'm curious Claudette, can you define this "typical race baiting" thing for me please?

I don't quite understand exactly what you mean or are referring to by it.

Thanks.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (*and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic*), good for them.



Hispanics can't be racist? you live in LA right Katz? I know you know better than that.


----------



## Peach

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (*and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic*), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics can't be racist? you live in LA right Katz? I know you know better than that.
Click to expand...


The killer may not have identified himself as "Hispanic". His name gives no identification of ethnic affiliation.


----------



## High_Gravity

Peach said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (*and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic*), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics can't be racist? you live in LA right Katz? I know you know better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The killer may not have identified himself as "Hispanic". His name gives no identification of ethnic affiliation.
Click to expand...


Probably not but his mother is Hispanic and he definently looks it, he doesn't strike as the average white guy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin. 
The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people. 
Nothing in the media.
A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
What a tool.


----------



## Peach

iamwhatiseem said:


> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.




I read about that also.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Peach said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read about that also.
Click to expand...


Yeah...it was almost surreal how the MSM ignored it. If there was ever an example of bias in the MSM - the ignoring of this story shows it loud and clear.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (*and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic*), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics can't be racist? you live in LA right Katz? I know you know better than that.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding!  My friend's daughter, Cheryl Green was shot in the head by a hispanic gang member because she committed the crime of crossing the street.  Jamile Shaw was gunned down right in front of his house by an illegal alien who had gotten out of jail mere hours before.

I've seen hispanic on black murder,  this isn't it.  This is an opportunity for political theater. Keep your eyes and ears open, when it's REAL hispanic on black racist murder, it's ignored as much as when it's a black on black murder.  When it's some illegal alien out there killing in the name of MeCha or the MS-13, no one is going to say a fricking word about it.   Because the shooter's name is Zimmerman, if you squint your eyes, turn around three times a click your heels togethther three times, you can pretend this is white racism.

You know why?  Because if blacks complained and marched for justice and peace against mexicans they know they would end up with a very serious race war on their hands.  They might actually get something from guilt ridden whites.

After Cheryl was killed, the mexican Mayor drew up some asinine and useless peace treaty.  He announced that the City was going to build a state of the art recreation center right in the very heart of 213th St. gang territory.  The treaty was to be signed by the idiot pastor of the black neighborhood church and 213th gang representatives right in front of the store where Cheryl was shot.  It would give black people the "right" to cross the street and go to that store.    Are you pissed yet?  Are you?  Well get ready for more.   All the news crews were there to film the historic "peace".  Everyone was in place except for the mexicans because they were at that very moment 1 block away gunning down some black guy who was committing the crime of getting into his car, in his own driveway.   The gunshots were duly recorded as were the bodyguards hustling Tony the thug mayor into his armor plated limo.   Were there marches, protests, anything at all?  HELL NO.  There was silence.  The blacks were scared shitless of taking on the mexican gangs.   They can get together and hammer some nervous nellie cop wannabe though.  

I am no respecter of skin color, I hate everyone equally but I know BS when I see it, and I see it, in neon.  This is Kabuki.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4F8ob9nlfY]Hundreds of racist Black youths attack Whites at Wisconsin State Fair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF0N1QoRjlA&feature=related]Black Mob attacks whites - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

iamwhatiseem said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read about that also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...it was almost surreal how the MSM ignored it. If there was ever an example of bias in the MSM - the ignoring of this story shows it loud and clear.
Click to expand...


When someone shoots and kills another person, and law enforcement do NOT investigate, it IS big news.


----------



## High_Gravity

iamwhatiseem said:


> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.



I understand your concerns, and they are genuine.


----------



## Synthaholic

Claudette said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.* If the dead teen had been white this story wouldn't be a blip on anyones radar. *
> 
> Typical race baiting.
> 
> I did see a good segment on O'Reilly yesterday on it though. So it is getting coverage. Hell the local news down here in Florida was full of it the other day.
Click to expand...

Natalee Holloway disagrees with you.

So does Greta Van Susteren and FOXNEWS, who covered it ad nauseum:

Natalee Holloway Greta - YouTube.


But that's different....somehow.


----------



## Sallow

iamwhatiseem said:


> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.



All those stories were covered both in print and on television.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those stories were covered both in print and on television.
Click to expand...


Yes local television.


----------



## peach174

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Fox is covering it.
All day yesterday and today.


----------



## theHawk

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Because they're not part of the State run media, they are not an extension of the Obama re-election campaign.  Thus, they weren't given orders to run the same race bait story over and over to stir up racial divisions more.  Thats exactly what the Hussein wants, he wants the chaos, he wants the outrage to be rampant throughout society, and the main stream media is happy to oblige.


----------



## Peach

theHawk said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not part of the State run media, they are not an extension of the Obama re-election campaign.  Thus, they weren't given orders to run the same race bait story over and over to stir up racial divisions more.  Thats exactly what the Hussein wants, he wants the chaos, he wants the outrage to be rampant throughout society, and the main stream media is happy to oblige.
Click to expand...


?????????????????????????????????????????????????? *Killings that are INVESTIGATED are big news(.)*


----------



## Peach

*not*


----------



## Sallow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those stories were covered both in print and on television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes local television.
Click to expand...


I saw those stories. I live in NYC.


----------



## Sallow

theHawk said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not part of the State run media, they are not an extension of the Obama re-election campaign.  Thus, they weren't given orders to run the same race bait story over and over to stir up racial divisions more.  Thats exactly what the Hussein wants, he wants the chaos, he wants the outrage to be rampant throughout society, and the main stream media is happy to oblige.
Click to expand...


True..FOX is state run media. But it's not part of anything Obama is doing. The Saudis run FOX.


----------



## Synthaholic

Going around the channels last week, I stopped on FOXNEWS, because George Stephanopoulos was on O'Reilly.  After O'Reilly stopped badgering for a moment, George asked Bill why he wasn't covering Rush's 'slut' comment.

O'Reilly's response?  "I didn't think there was anything that I could add to that story".


----------



## Wiseacre

Fox News has been running this story since it's inception.   Every time there is a something new, they report it, and they do so without bias I might add.   And they repeat the coverage several times all day long.  If there's nothing new to report, they move on to other stories, which I assume every other news outlet does.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those stories were covered both in print and on television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes local television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw those stories. I live in NYC.
Click to expand...


Yes because there were threads on it here.
Regardless the point is if it had been 100 white teens attacking large groups of black people and putting several in the hospital it would have been a media sensation. Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson would have spend the entire summer there parading around and setting up camp.

You know this as well as I do.


----------



## old navy

Fox's leftie, Sheperd Smith, has been talking about this for the last 10 minutes. They even showed an Al Sharpton interview.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not part of the State run media, they are not an extension of the Obama re-election campaign.  Thus, they weren't given orders to run the same race bait story over and over to stir up racial divisions more.  Thats exactly what the Hussein wants, he wants the chaos, he wants the outrage to be rampant throughout society, and the main stream media is happy to oblige.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True..FOX is state run media. But it's not part of anything Obama is doing. The Saudis run FOX.
Click to expand...


So, owning a 7% share of a company means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion? 

Seriously?

  Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not part of the State run media, they are not an extension of the Obama re-election campaign.  Thus, they weren't given orders to run the same race bait story over and over to stir up racial divisions more.  Thats exactly what the Hussein wants, he wants the chaos, he wants the outrage to be rampant throughout society, and the main stream media is happy to oblige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True..FOX is state run media. But it's not part of anything Obama is doing. The Saudis run FOX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So, owning a 7% share of a company *means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?
Click to expand...


Link?  Or did you pull that out of your ass?


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> True..FOX is state run media. But it's not part of anything Obama is doing. The Saudis run FOX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, owning a 7% share of a company *means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?  Or did you pull that out of your ass?
Click to expand...




> Shareholders
> 
> In August 2005 the Murdoch family owned only about 29% of the company. However, nearly all of these shares were voting shares, and Rupert Murdoch retained effective control of the company. Nonetheless, John Malone of Liberty Media had built up a large stake, with about half of the shares being voting shares. Therefore, in November 2006, News Corporation announced its intention to transfer its 38.5 per cent managing interest in DirecTV Group to John Malone's Liberty Media; in return it bought back Liberty's 16.3% shares in News Corp., giving Murdoch tighter control of the latter firm.[33] Murdoch sold 17.5 million class A shares in December 2007.[34]
> *Prince Alwaleed bin Talal al-Saud of Saudi Arabia, through his Kingdom Holding Company, owns 7% of News Corp.'s shares, making Kingdom Holdings the second largest shareholder.[35][36][37]*
> Years after when Elektra Records was absorbed in 2004, News Corporation owned half of the re-issues from the record label company.


News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For the record, it is a Saudi, not 'the Saudis'.


----------



## Peach

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So, owning a 7% share of a company *means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  Or did you pull that out of your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareholders
> 
> In August 2005 the Murdoch family owned only about 29% of the company. However, nearly all of these shares were voting shares, and Rupert Murdoch retained effective control of the company. Nonetheless, John Malone of Liberty Media had built up a large stake, with about half of the shares being voting shares. Therefore, in November 2006, News Corporation announced its intention to transfer its 38.5 per cent managing interest in DirecTV Group to John Malone's Liberty Media; in return it bought back Liberty's 16.3% shares in News Corp., giving Murdoch tighter control of the latter firm.[33] Murdoch sold 17.5 million class A shares in December 2007.[34]
> *Prince Alwaleed bin Talal al-Saud of Saudi Arabia, through his Kingdom Holding Company, owns 7% of News Corp.'s shares, making Kingdom Holdings the second largest shareholder.[35][36][37]*
> Years after when Elektra Records was absorbed in 2004, News Corporation owned half of the re-issues from the record label company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For the record, it is a Saudi, not 'the Saudis'.
Click to expand...


I think the story is on every media outlet.


----------



## Ariux

earlycuyler said:


> Maybe they were all at a Klan rally .



No, it was a pretty light turnout.


----------



## California Girl

Peach said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  Or did you pull that out of your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareholders
> 
> In August 2005 the Murdoch family owned only about 29% of the company. However, nearly all of these shares were voting shares, and Rupert Murdoch retained effective control of the company. Nonetheless, John Malone of Liberty Media had built up a large stake, with about half of the shares being voting shares. Therefore, in November 2006, News Corporation announced its intention to transfer its 38.5 per cent managing interest in DirecTV Group to John Malone's Liberty Media; in return it bought back Liberty's 16.3% shares in News Corp., giving Murdoch tighter control of the latter firm.[33] Murdoch sold 17.5 million class A shares in December 2007.[34]
> *Prince Alwaleed bin Talal al-Saud of Saudi Arabia, through his Kingdom Holding Company, owns 7% of News Corp.'s shares, making Kingdom Holdings the second largest shareholder.[35][36][37]*
> Years after when Elektra Records was absorbed in 2004, News Corporation owned half of the re-issues from the record label company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For the record, it is a Saudi, not 'the Saudis'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the story is on every media outlet.
Click to expand...


I wasn't talking about the story. I was simply responding to bullshit from idiots with a single fact. 'The Saudis' do not 'own' or 'run' Fox News. One Saudi owns 7% of shares in the company. I am bored with left wing hacks lying about this crap.


----------



## Wiseacre

What's really sad is the left wing crazies around here, lead by Marcatl, who are using the tragic murder of that young kid in Florida to bash Fox News.    And out and out lying about the coverage too, Sheppard Smith has been talking about it for the better part of 45 minutes, and they've covering it all day.   You guys have absolutely no creditability at all.


----------



## California Girl

Wiseacre said:


> What's really sad is the left wing crazies around here, lead by Marcatl, who are using the tragic murder of that young kid in Florida to bash Fox News.    And out and out lying about the coverage too, Sheppard Smith has been talking about it for the better part of 45 minutes, and they've covering it all day.   You guys have absolutely no creditability at all.



It Marc was white and starting thread after thread defending Zimmerman, he'd be called a racist. And for good reason, in my opinion. Marc is a racist. Sad but true.


----------



## MarcATL

Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.

Big whoop! 

I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.



Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?

Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings? 

Maybe they don't like race baiting? 

Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.



FOX is covering this, as are many, many media outlets.


Sanford Police Chief Temporarily Steps Down Amid Outrage Over Shooting Death Of Teen | Fox News


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.


You've gone beyond emotional basketcase and into full hysterics.

Never go full hysterics.


----------



## Wiseacre

MarcATL said:


> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.




As I said, asswipe, he covered it for quite some time, I'd say for 45 minutes at a minimum.   And the other news anchors covered it earlier in the day and you'll see it later too.    

The truth is you don't believe it cuz you don't wanna believe it.   And that's fine, your entitled to whatever you wanna think.   But don't be pretending you want a serious conversation minus any bias, cuz you can't offer the same.   Why don't you tune into Fox News dipshit, and see for yourself?   Might I suggest the lead story at or near the top of every fucking hour until O'Reilly shows up?


----------



## MarcATL

Wiseacre said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, asswipe, he covered it for quite some time, I'd say for 45 minutes at a minimum.   And the other news anchors covered it earlier in the day and you'll see it later too.
> 
> The truth is you don't believe it cuz you don't wanna believe it.   And that's fine, your entitled to whatever you wanna think.   But don't be pretending you want a serious conversation minus any bias, cuz you can't offer the same.   Why don't you tune into Fox News dipshit, and see for yourself?   Might I suggest the lead story at or near the top of every fucking hour until O'Reilly shows up?
Click to expand...

I'm going to watch all the FOXNEWS shows tonight like a hawk.

From what I've seen thus far, they've been a day late and a dollar short. Tepid and very light coverage when they did cover it...spinning it more like it's an opportunity for the Left to grab their second amendment rights away from them.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings?
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
Click to expand...

The FOXNEWS questions and covers the authenticity of President Obama's Presidency, citizenship and religion 1000 times more than they cover the Trayvon Martin killing.

I'm not buying your hypocritical hyper-partisan BS.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings?
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FOXNEWS questions and covers the authenticity of President Obama's Presidency, citizenship and religion 1000 times more than they cover the Trayvon Martin killing.
Click to expand...


You really need to learn to differentiate between 'news' and 'comment'. A substantial amount of FNC's programming is dedicated to comment programs. Currently, with this particular issue, there is nothing for commentators to really be discussing... other than to indulge in race baiting - like you are. Their news coverage has covered it... in sufficient detail as is available. The hysterical bullshit and speculation that you indulge in has no place in a 'news' program. 

Now, try and use the limited intellect you possess to think logically and dispassionately - without regard to the victim's race about how much solid factually accurate information there is about this case... 10 minutes would seem generous to me.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So, owning a 7% share of a company *means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  Or did you pull that out of your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareholders
> 
> In August 2005 the Murdoch family owned only about 29% of the company. However, nearly all of these shares were voting shares, and Rupert Murdoch retained effective control of the company. Nonetheless, John Malone of Liberty Media had built up a large stake, with about half of the shares being voting shares. Therefore, in November 2006, News Corporation announced its intention to transfer its 38.5 per cent managing interest in DirecTV Group to John Malone's Liberty Media; in return it bought back Liberty's 16.3% shares in News Corp., giving Murdoch tighter control of the latter firm.[33] Murdoch sold 17.5 million class A shares in December 2007.[34]
> *Prince Alwaleed bin Talal al-Saud of Saudi Arabia, through his Kingdom Holding Company, owns 7% of News Corp.'s shares, making Kingdom Holdings the second largest shareholder.[35][36][37]*
> Years after when Elektra Records was absorbed in 2004, News Corporation owned half of the re-issues from the record label company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For the record, it is a Saudi, not 'the Saudis'.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the link.  But that info is from 2007, best I can tell.  He may own more now.  Or less.  But I doubt that he would sell any.  It's not like he needs the money.


----------



## Synthaholic

Wiseacre said:


> What's really sad is the left wing crazies around here, lead by Marcatl, *who are using the tragic murder of that young kid in Florida* to bash Fox News.    And out and out lying about the coverage too, Sheppard Smith has been talking about it for the better part of 45 minutes, and they've covering it all day.   You guys have absolutely no creditability at all.



I am glad that you recognize this as a murder, not some self-defense bullshit.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings?
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
> 
> 
> 
> The FOXNEWS questions and covers the authenticity of President Obama's Presidency, citizenship and religion 1000 times more than they cover the Trayvon Martin killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to learn to differentiate between 'news' and 'comment'. A substantial amount of FNC's programming is dedicated to comment programs. Currently, with this particular issue, there is nothing for commentators to really be discussing... other than to indulge in race baiting - like you are. Their news coverage has covered it... in sufficient detail as is available. The hysterical bullshit and speculation that you indulge in has no place in a 'news' program.
> 
> Now, try and use the limited intellect you possess to think logically and dispassionately - without regard to the victim's race about how much solid factually accurate information there is about this case... 10 minutes would seem generous to me.
Click to expand...

Save your radical, hyper-partisan, hard-RW, hypocritical swill for the MORANS who buy it. I don't.

Dollars to donuts YOU CANNOT provide one, single, solitary link of MarcATL "race-baiting" or engaging in any racist sentiments. Dollars to donuts you can't.

Furthermore, please provide a list of the FOXNEWS' "comment" programming and their "news" programming so that we can all be on the same page.

Bet you can't do that either.

You are the lyingest SOB on the Internet...seriously.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is the left wing crazies around here, lead by Marcatl, who are using the tragic murder of that young kid in Florida to bash Fox News.    And out and out lying about the coverage too, Sheppard Smith has been talking about it for the better part of 45 minutes, and they've covering it all day.   You guys have absolutely no creditability at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It Marc was white and starting thread after thread defending Zimmerman, he'd be called a racist. And for good reason, in my opinion. Marc is a racist. Sad but true.
Click to expand...

How do you know Marc is not White?

(Oh, and for the record, I am not a roasted turkey with an eerie resemblance to Michael Richards)


----------



## Katzndogz

There is nothing to say.  This is a small story, like hundreds of stories just like it that happen every day.  This is not a racist incident.  This is an incident.  It is horrible for the people involved, parents lost a son, people lost a friend.  It is ugly and deplorable.  To make it racist is insufferable.  You can expect step two, the parents will contain their grief enough to demand payment.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> *Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings? *
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
Click to expand...


Ok, lay off the sauce.  This is FOXNEWS we're talking about.  They whip up Obama hatred on a daily, sometimes hourly, basis.

Even their website stokes fear and hatred of Obama:






Earlier, it had a story about Obama's trip to Oklahoma this morning to announce the pipeline construction, and their headline was "Obama's Pipe Dream".

They are just not honest actors.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is the left wing crazies around here, lead by Marcatl, who are using the tragic murder of that young kid in Florida to bash Fox News.    And out and out lying about the coverage too, Sheppard Smith has been talking about it for the better part of 45 minutes, and they've covering it all day.   You guys have absolutely no creditability at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It Marc was white and starting thread after thread defending Zimmerman, he'd be called a racist. And for good reason, in my opinion. Marc is a racist. Sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Marc is not White?
> 
> (Oh, and for the record, I am not a roasted turkey with an eerie resemblance to Michael Richards)
Click to expand...

He's not, if I am to believe what he has told me in the past.  In fact, I believe he is of Caribbean descent.  He can correct me, of course.

All in all, Marc can be a dick at times and I certainly let him know when he is.    But, I do respect his passion for equal rights.  He's OK by me.  I think a lot of folks need to reign in their emotions more and look objectively at situations, but then not everyone can be as wonderful as I am.  *joke*

(And, thank goodness they aren't.  Life would be very boring for me.)


----------



## Synthaholic

MarcATL said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, asswipe, he covered it for quite some time, I'd say for 45 minutes at a minimum.   And the other news anchors covered it earlier in the day and you'll see it later too.
> 
> The truth is you don't believe it cuz you don't wanna believe it.   And that's fine, your entitled to whatever you wanna think.   But don't be pretending you want a serious conversation minus any bias, cuz you can't offer the same.   Why don't you tune into Fox News dipshit, and see for yourself?   Might I suggest the lead story at or near the top of every fucking hour until O'Reilly shows up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm going to watch all the FOXNEWS shows tonight like a hawk.*
> 
> From what I've seen thus far, they've been a day late and a dollar short. Tepid and very light coverage when they did cover it...spinning it more like it's an opportunity for the Left to grab their second amendment rights away from them.
Click to expand...


Better you than me.  

MarcATL: taking one for the team!


----------



## MarcATL

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> *Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings? *
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, lay off the sauce.  This is FOXNEWS we're talking about.  They whip up Obama hatred on a daily, sometimes hourly, basis.
> 
> Even their website stokes fear and hatred of Obama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier, it had a story about Obama's trip to Oklahoma this morning to announce the pipeline construction, and their headline was "Obama's Pipe Dream".
> 
> They are just not honest actors.
Click to expand...

Everyone knows that CalifornaGurl is the biggest, lyingest, boozing whino on the Interwebs.

You can smell the booze coming out of her pores a mile a way. She stinks to high-heaven of it.

Don't you see how she's always running off at the mouth spewing total nonsensical swill?


----------



## Synthaholic

I knew that CG was ditzy, but I didn't know she was tipsy!


----------



## MarcATL

Synthaholic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, asswipe, he covered it for quite some time, I'd say for 45 minutes at a minimum.   And the other news anchors covered it earlier in the day and you'll see it later too.
> 
> The truth is you don't believe it cuz you don't wanna believe it.   And that's fine, your entitled to whatever you wanna think.   But don't be pretending you want a serious conversation minus any bias, cuz you can't offer the same.   Why don't you tune into Fox News dipshit, and see for yourself?   Might I suggest the lead story at or near the top of every fucking hour until O'Reilly shows up?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm going to watch all the FOXNEWS shows tonight like a hawk.*
> 
> From what I've seen thus far, they've been a day late and a dollar short. Tepid and very light coverage when they did cover it...spinning it more like it's an opportunity for the Left to grab their second amendment rights away from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better you than me.
> 
> MarcATL: taking one for the team!
Click to expand...

Remember the two years of Obama's Presidential Campaign? Well I watched FOXNEWS daily for like 14 - 16 of those months straight...I mean every show. It finally got to be too much, the hatred, the race-baiting, the racism, the outright lies...I fled and haven't turned back since. Hannity's the worst, he's like the FOXNEWS version of CalifornaGurl...he just lies so stinkin much.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> *Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings? *
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, lay off the sauce.  This is FOXNEWS we're talking about.  They whip up Obama hatred on a daily, sometimes hourly, basis.
> 
> Even their website stokes fear and hatred of Obama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier, it had a story about Obama's trip to Oklahoma this morning to announce the pipeline construction, and their headline was "Obama's Pipe Dream".
> 
> They are just not honest actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows that CalifornaGurl is the biggest, lyingest, boozing whino on the Interwebs.
> 
> You can smell the booze coming out of her pores a mile a way. She stinks to high-heaven of it.
> 
> Don't you see how she's always running off at the mouth spewing total nonsensical swill?
Click to expand...

And, that's what I mean about reigning in emotions.  You're mad at her and you're saying stuff that everyone knows you have no first hand knowledge of it.

Sorta cringeworthy, I say.


----------



## MarcATL

Synthaholic said:


> I knew that CG was ditzy, but I didn't know she was tipsy!


Only a rampant drunkard and raging alcoholic could spew the swill she does on a daily and consistant basis.


----------



## Peach

FOXnews Latino has concluded Zimmerman isn't white AND many questions remain:

Trayvon Martin Case: Does Race Play a Role, Though Zimmerman&#39;s Not White? | Fox News Latino


----------



## MarcATL

I just turned to The FOXNEWS in time to hear the panel discussing Obama's birth certificate. The Spanish TV babe was just finishing up a tirade about Obama's birth certificate!!

No sooner did I post about it than The FOXNEWS manifest their nonsense.

That has GOT to be some kind of record.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that CG was ditzy, but I didn't know she was tipsy!
> 
> 
> 
> Only a rampant drunkard and raging alcoholic could spew the swill she does on a daily and consistant basis.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not part of the State run media, they are not an extension of the Obama re-election campaign.  Thus, they weren't given orders to run the same race bait story over and over to stir up racial divisions more.  Thats exactly what the Hussein wants, he wants the chaos, he wants the outrage to be rampant throughout society, and the main stream media is happy to oblige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True..FOX is state run media. But it's not part of anything Obama is doing. The Saudis run FOX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, owning a 7% share of a company means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?
Click to expand...


Naw..no swallow for you Sandy..

Aren't the construction workers near Piccadilly Circus enough for you? You still haul them two by two into the phone booths?

Man..your quick.


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> I just turned to The FOXNEWS in time to hear the panel discussing Obama's birth certificate. The Spanish TV babe was just finishing up a tirade about Obama's birth certificate!!
> 
> No sooner did I post about it than The FOXNEWS manifest their nonsense.
> 
> That has GOT to be some kind of record.



RATINGS are important, subject matter is not.


----------



## MarcATL

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that CG was ditzy, but I didn't know she was tipsy!
> 
> 
> 
> Only a rampant drunkard and raging alcoholic could spew the swill she does on a daily and consistant basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*WRONG!!!!.....*


----------



## MarcATL

Peach said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just turned to The FOXNEWS in time to hear the panel discussing Obama's birth certificate. The Spanish TV babe was just finishing up a tirade about Obama's birth certificate!!
> 
> No sooner did I post about it than The FOXNEWS manifest their nonsense.
> 
> That has GOT to be some kind of record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATINGS are important, subject matter is not.
Click to expand...

The Five is playing right now.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> True..FOX is state run media. But it's not part of anything Obama is doing. The Saudis run FOX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, owning a 7% share of a company means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw..no swallow for you Sandy..
> 
> Aren't the construction workers near Piccadilly Circus enough for you? You still haul them two by two into the phone booths?
> 
> Man..your quick.
Click to expand...

Regardless, what she said stands.  A single person's 7% interest in an entity does not equate to it being state run.

Well, at least in this dimension.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a rampant drunkard and raging alcoholic could spew the swill she does on a daily and consistant basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!!!!.....*
Click to expand...

Mad can be motivating, but being in an extended state of anger does not foster rational thought.


----------



## Sallow

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  Or did you pull that out of your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareholders
> 
> In August 2005 the Murdoch family owned only about 29% of the company. However, nearly all of these shares were voting shares, and Rupert Murdoch retained effective control of the company. Nonetheless, John Malone of Liberty Media had built up a large stake, with about half of the shares being voting shares. Therefore, in November 2006, News Corporation announced its intention to transfer its 38.5 per cent managing interest in DirecTV Group to John Malone's Liberty Media; in return it bought back Liberty's 16.3% shares in News Corp., giving Murdoch tighter control of the latter firm.[33] Murdoch sold 17.5 million class A shares in December 2007.[34]
> *Prince Alwaleed bin Talal al-Saud of Saudi Arabia, through his Kingdom Holding Company, owns 7% of News Corp.'s shares, making Kingdom Holdings the second largest shareholder.[35][36][37]*
> Years after when Elektra Records was absorbed in 2004, News Corporation owned half of the re-issues from the record label company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For the record, it is a Saudi, not 'the Saudis'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the link.  But that info is from 2007, best I can tell.  He may own more now.  Or less.  But I doubt that he would sell any.  It's not like he needs the money.
Click to expand...


A single share holder with 7% of the stock..is pretty huge. In any case..the other guy, Rupert, is in deep shit in Sandy's native country of Britain for spying on private citizens.

Wonder how much of Murdoch's spunk gets on her chin after he's done?


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  Or did you pull that out of your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareholders
> 
> In August 2005 the Murdoch family owned only about 29% of the company. However, nearly all of these shares were voting shares, and Rupert Murdoch retained effective control of the company. Nonetheless, John Malone of Liberty Media had built up a large stake, with about half of the shares being voting shares. Therefore, in November 2006, News Corporation announced its intention to transfer its 38.5 per cent managing interest in DirecTV Group to John Malone's Liberty Media; in return it bought back Liberty's 16.3% shares in News Corp., giving Murdoch tighter control of the latter firm.[33] Murdoch sold 17.5 million class A shares in December 2007.[34]
> *Prince Alwaleed bin Talal al-Saud of Saudi Arabia, through his Kingdom Holding Company, owns 7% of News Corp.'s shares, making Kingdom Holdings the second largest shareholder.[35][36][37]*
> Years after when Elektra Records was absorbed in 2004, News Corporation owned half of the re-issues from the record label company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For the record, it is a Saudi, not 'the Saudis'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the link.  But that info is from 2007, best I can tell.  He may own more now.  Or less.  But I doubt that he would sell any.  It's not like he needs the money.
Click to expand...


Wiki is easy enough to update - should the share percentage have changed, I'm sure it would have been included. 

The fact remains, you got shown to be a petty moronic whiner who clearly does not bother to fact check information. I do. Which is why I know that it is one Saudi, not 'the saudis'... and it is a mere 7% - hardly a controlling interest.

So, how come you're not accusing sallow of 'pulling' information 'out of his ass'? Because he's a liberal. Unlike myself. I'm a conservative, therefore you challenge my information. You are a dishonest and mindless hack... and a mindnumbingly boring poster.


----------



## Amelia

MarcATL said:


> I just turned to The FOXNEWS in time to hear the panel discussing Obama's birth certificate. The Spanish TV babe was just finishing up a tirade about Obama's birth certificate!!
> 
> No sooner did I post about it than The FOXNEWS manifest their nonsense.
> 
> That has GOT to be some kind of record.





LOL - really? - they're still talking about his birth certificate in March 2012?  That is too funny.


I don't have cable.  I miss out on so much!


----------



## MarcATL

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!!!!.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mad can be motivating, but being in an extended state of anger does not foster rational thought.
Click to expand...

I'm also calm as heck...and cool as a muddaHUSH-YO-MOUF!!

Boy I remember about 2 years and change ago when you and your types were all pro anger with the whole Tea-bagger movement and all.

Remember dem days?


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, owning a 7% share of a company means they 'run' Fox.... is that your assertion?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Sometimes, swallow, you take stupid to an rdean level. How can you not be embarrassed by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw..no swallow for you Sandy..
> 
> Aren't the construction workers near Piccadilly Circus enough for you? You still haul them two by two into the phone booths?
> 
> Man..your quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, what she said stands.  A single person's 7% interest in an entity does not equate to it being state run.
> 
> Well, at least in this dimension.
Click to expand...


He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..

Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch


----------



## MarcATL

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just turned to The FOXNEWS in time to hear the panel discussing Obama's birth certificate. The Spanish TV babe was just finishing up a tirade about Obama's birth certificate!!
> 
> No sooner did I post about it than The FOXNEWS manifest their nonsense.
> 
> That has GOT to be some kind of record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - really? - they're still talking about his birth certificate in March 2012?  That is too funny.
> 
> 
> I don't have cable.  I miss out on so much!
Click to expand...

Now they're disccusing the Whitney Houston autopsy ruling of an accidental drowning...seems to be what this whole segment will be about.


----------



## Peach

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just turned to The FOXNEWS in time to hear the panel discussing Obama's birth certificate. The Spanish TV babe was just finishing up a tirade about Obama's birth certificate!!
> 
> No sooner did I post about it than The FOXNEWS manifest their nonsense.
> 
> That has GOT to be some kind of record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - really? - they're still talking about his birth certificate in March 2012?  That is too funny.
> 
> 
> I don't have cable.  I miss out on so much!
Click to expand...



Voting for the Republican nominee in November IS an option.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!!!!.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad can be motivating, but being in an extended state of anger does not foster rational thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also calm as heck...and cool as a muddaHUSH-YO-MOUF!!
> 
> Boy I remember about 2 years and change ago when you and your types were all pro anger with the whole Tea-bagger movement and all.
> 
> Remember dem days?
Click to expand...

No, as I was never pro-anger - it doesn't foster rational thought.  I was and am part of the Tea Party.


----------



## MarcATL

Si Modo, were the majority of the TP folk fostering and supporting anger as a motivating force for their movement. Yes or no?


----------



## MarcATL

Now the panel of The FIVE spent the last segment discussing some BOOM or noise in a random Wisconsin town. They faded to commercials with a segment about Obama's grade on gas prices.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw..no swallow for you Sandy..
> 
> Aren't the construction workers near Piccadilly Circus enough for you? You still haul them two by two into the phone booths?
> 
> Man..your quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, what she said stands.  A single person's 7% interest in an entity does not equate to it being state run.
> 
> Well, at least in this dimension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
Click to expand...


 You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?  

7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up. 

I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.


----------



## MarcATL

MarcATL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> *Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings? *
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, lay off the sauce.  This is FOXNEWS we're talking about.  They whip up Obama hatred on a daily, sometimes hourly, basis.
> 
> Even their website stokes fear and hatred of Obama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier, it had a story about Obama's trip to Oklahoma this morning to announce the pipeline construction, and their headline was "Obama's Pipe Dream".
> 
> They are just not honest actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows that CalifornaGurl is the biggest, lyingest, boozing whino on the Interwebs.
> 
> You can smell the booze coming out of her pores a mile a way. She stinks to high-heaven of it.
> 
> Don't you see how she's always running off at the mouth spewing total nonsensical swill?
Click to expand...

OK, I begged for that one. You know who you are...


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad can be motivating, but being in an extended state of anger does not foster rational thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also calm as heck...and cool as a muddaHUSH-YO-MOUF!!
> 
> Boy I remember about 2 years and change ago when you and your types were all pro anger with the whole Tea-bagger movement and all.
> 
> Remember dem days?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, as I was never pro-anger - it doesn't foster rational thought.  I was and am part of the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


What I find fascinating about this thread.... Synthia, Swallow and Marc clearly cannot cope with logic... so they resort to their whiny assed personal bullshit. Pathetic little critters - each and every one of them. Don't like having their asses whipped by females.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, what she said stands.  A single person's 7% interest in an entity does not equate to it being state run.
> 
> Well, at least in this dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.

From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.

Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, what she said stands.  A single person's 7% interest in an entity does not equate to it being state run.
> 
> Well, at least in this dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Ah sorry..

World Nut Daily is more up your pathetic sandy alley.

Fox and the Saudi bagman

Smells like crab.


----------



## techieny

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Because the left wing media is portraying it that way.  Many kids of all races are killed unjustly 

even whites !


----------



## Sallow

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
Click to expand...


He got FOX to scrub any references to Saudi cash backing Al Qaeda. Heck..even Bush scrubbed the Saudis from the 9/11 commission report.

Saudis are the puppet masters of American conservatives.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
Click to expand...

And, the influence that it shows happened is that the Saudi's request to change the description of a protest as a Muslim one to a civil one was only done after it was confirmed that it was not just Muslim.

Oh, the horror of such influence.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He got FOX to scrub any references to Saudi cash backing Al Qaeda. Heck..even Bush scrubbed the Saudis from the 9/11 commission report.
> 
> Saudis are the puppet masters of American conservatives.
Click to expand...

No he didn't.

Making more shit up.


----------



## Two Thumbs

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



it's on every single last show I've watched you lying race baiting maggot.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, the influence that it shows happened is that the Saudi's request to change the description of a protest as a Muslim one to a civil one was only done after it was confirmed that it was not just Muslim.
> 
> Oh, the horror of such influence.
Click to expand...


Which is pretty much the same as any other influential group trying to influence media... say, like the Color of Change organizing email campaigns to sponsors of right wing talk show hosts. 

Influence... people have it, people use it. I see nothing of import in that. Of course, I'm not an hysterical lying race baiter.


----------



## Si modo

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's on every single last show I've watched you lying race baiting maggot.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is.

And, this thread is so very childish.  It reminds me of when I was a child and my little brother would complain that someone else's cookie was microscopically larger than his.

We usually traded with him to stop the incessant whining about such non-consequential _minutia_.


----------



## Peach

Sallow said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He got FOX to scrub any references to Saudi cash backing Al Qaeda. Heck..even Bush scrubbed the Saudis from the 9/11 commission report.
> 
> Saudis are the puppet masters of American conservatives.
Click to expand...


No, only a bit too much influence with Bush II. The US has ignored Saudi human abuses for decades; OIL is the reason.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
> 
> 
> 
> And, the influence that it shows happened is that the Saudi's request to change the description of a protest as a Muslim one to a civil one was only done after it was confirmed that it was not just Muslim.
> 
> Oh, the horror of such influence.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is pretty much the same as any other influential group trying to influence media... say, like the Color of Change organizing email campaigns to sponsors of right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Influence... people have it, people use it. I see nothing of import in that. Of course, I'm not an hysterical lying race baiter.
Click to expand...

Right.  Rarely are retractions made without someone telling the organization that they are wrong.

Such influence!  The horror!  

They must be state run, too.

NBC is owned by GE.  GE is American.  Thus NBC is state run.


----------



## MarcATL

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?


 LOL!!! Too funny!  


			
				Two Thumbs said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -547 reputation points from Two Thumbs.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> for being a lying race baiting maggot.
> 
> Regards,
> Two Thumbs
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got FOX to scrub any references to Saudi cash backing Al Qaeda. Heck..even Bush scrubbed the Saudis from the 9/11 commission report.
> 
> Saudis are the puppet masters of American conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't.
> 
> Making more shit up.
Click to expand...


You should just give up expecting honesty or rational thought from swallow. He's lost the last remaining thread linking him to reality long ago.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -547 reputation points from Two Thumbs.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> for being a lying race baiting maggot.
> 
> Regards,
> Two Thumbs
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now I owe you two negs for whining.

Gotta spread it around.


----------



## Sallow

Peach said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a hyper-partisan dunce like yourself should realize that although normally 7 is a low number in percentage, in ownership of companies such as FOXNEWS it reflects a large percentage of influence.
> 
> From your own quote earlier, he's the second largest shareholder.
> 
> Snap out of your partisan stupor and smell the roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got FOX to scrub any references to Saudi cash backing Al Qaeda. Heck..even Bush scrubbed the Saudis from the 9/11 commission report.
> 
> Saudis are the puppet masters of American conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, only a bit too much influence with Bush II. The US has ignored Saudi human abuses for decades; OIL is the reason.
Click to expand...


Naw..the Saudis have been financing terrorism against the US for ages. The reason? They wanted the US to go after their enemies..like Iraq.

Omar al-Bayoumi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We got played. Like fiddles.


----------



## Two Thumbs

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -547 reputation points from Two Thumbs.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> for being a lying race baiting maggot.
> 
> Regards,
> Two Thumbs
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


it's funny that a far left whack is a racist?

mm, ok.

I guess as long as your happy being a racist, do carry on.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He got FOX to scrub any references to Saudi cash backing Al Qaeda. Heck..even Bush scrubbed the Saudis from the 9/11 commission report.
> 
> Saudis are the puppet masters of American conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> 
> Making more shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just give up expecting honesty or rational thought from swallow. He's lost the last remaining thread linking him to reality long ago.
Click to expand...


Again Sandy..no swallow.

But here's a consolation prize. I hear soap might be good for cleaning the crabs out of a sandy vage.

Try it some time.

That Brit thing of going "au natural" really stinks. Maybe shave those pits too.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, the influence that it shows happened is that the Saudi's request to change the description of a protest as a Muslim one to a civil one was only done after it was confirmed that it was not just Muslim.
> 
> Oh, the horror of such influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pretty much the same as any other influential group trying to influence media... say, like the Color of Change organizing email campaigns to sponsors of right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Influence... people have it, people use it. I see nothing of import in that. Of course, I'm not an hysterical lying race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Rarely are retractions made without someone telling the organization that they are wrong.
> 
> Such influence!  The horror!
> 
> They must be state run, too.
> 
> NBC is owned by GE.  GE is American.  Thus NBC is state run.
Click to expand...


It's hard to follow such 'logic' as is being used by some in this thread. Mindless race baiting is beneath our intellectual levels, I suspect. That is our mutual cross to bear.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> 
> Making more shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should just give up expecting honesty or rational thought from swallow. He's lost the last remaining thread linking him to reality long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again Sandy..no swallow.
> 
> But here's a consolation prize. I hear soap might be could for cleaning the crabs out of a sandy vage.
> 
> Try it some time.
> 
> That Brit thing of going "au natural" really stinks. Maybe shave those pits too.
Click to expand...

Lame.

Regardless of what you think about her person, your claim that FNC is state run is stupid.  Seriously stupid, and not based in any reality.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -547 reputation points from Two Thumbs.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> for being a lying race baiting maggot.
> 
> Regards,
> Two Thumbs
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I owe you two negs for whining.
> 
> Gotta spread it around.
Click to expand...


Likewise.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should just give up expecting honesty or rational thought from swallow. He's lost the last remaining thread linking him to reality long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again Sandy..no swallow.
> 
> But here's a consolation prize. I hear soap might be could for cleaning the crabs out of a sandy vage.
> 
> Try it some time.
> 
> That Brit thing of going "au natural" really stinks. Maybe shave those pits too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you think about her person, your claim that FNC is state run is stupid.  Seriously stupid, and not based in any reality.
Click to expand...


Much of its whining is stupid... it apparently can't tell the difference between 'media' and the 'flame zone'. One wonders how it manages to survive in the real world... but it does go some way to explaining it's lack of employment.


----------



## Sallow

FOX ain't news..Si. 

And Iran is next on the Saudi Hit list.

You watch FOX. Tell me what they think of hitting Iran..

Saudi Arabia urges US attack on Iran to stop nuclear programme | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> FOX ain't news..Si.
> 
> And Iran is next on the Saudi Hit list.
> 
> You watch FOX. Tell me what they think of hitting Iran..
> 
> Saudi Arabia urges US attack on Iran to stop nuclear programme | World news | The Guardian


Only, I don't watch Fox.

And, I agree that Iran's nuclear program is a danger.  I've thought so for many, many years now.

And, I would bet good money that if the US did strike Iran, you would blame Fox and so would Obama - he has yet to accept responsibility for anything.


----------



## NYcarbineer

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Because they know their audience.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX ain't news..Si.
> 
> And Iran is next on the Saudi Hit list.
> 
> You watch FOX. Tell me what they think of hitting Iran..
> 
> Saudi Arabia urges US attack on Iran to stop nuclear programme | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only, I don't watch Fox.
> 
> And, I agree that Iran's nuclear program is a danger.  I've thought so for many, many years now.
> 
> And, I would bet good money that if the US did strike Iran, you would blame Fox and so would Obama - he has yet to accept responsibility for anything.
Click to expand...


Yeah..and the last Saudi target had nukes too..right?


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX ain't news..Si.
> 
> And Iran is next on the Saudi Hit list.
> 
> You watch FOX. Tell me what they think of hitting Iran..
> 
> Saudi Arabia urges US attack on Iran to stop nuclear programme | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only, I don't watch Fox.
> 
> And, I agree that Iran's nuclear program is a danger.  I've thought so for many, many years now.
> 
> And, I would bet good money that if the US did strike Iran, you would blame Fox and so would Obama - he has yet to accept responsibility for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah..and the last Saudi target had nukes too..right?
Click to expand...

I don't even know what you mean.  You really can't still be in denial about what Iran is doing with their enrichment, can you?

I mean, even Obama isn't, although he really tried hard to be, but the UN isn't THAT incompetent.


----------



## California Girl

NYcarbineer said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they know their audience.
Click to expand...


Do you make a habit of accepting information without question? Because he's already been proved to be lying about that. NFC have covered it.... more than once.

Cretin.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only, I don't watch Fox.
> 
> And, I agree that Iran's nuclear program is a danger.  I've thought so for many, many years now.
> 
> And, I would bet good money that if the US did strike Iran, you would blame Fox and so would Obama - he has yet to accept responsibility for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..and the last Saudi target had nukes too..right?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know what you mean.  You really can't still be in denial about what Iran is doing with their enrichment, can you?
> 
> I mean, even Obama isn't, although he really tried hard to be, but the UN isn't THAT incompetent.
Click to expand...


The Saudis wanted Iraq taken out too.

Think about it.

Osama Bin Laden? Saudi.
Hijackers? Mostly Saudi.
Funding? Saudi.

That had lots of hooks into 9/11 that were scrubbed.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



I have a better question, why aren't you outraged about the deaths of Rachel Hoffman or Isaac Singletary, or any of the dozens of other people killed each year by cops who are supposed to protect us?


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## MarcATL

Quantum Windbag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a better question, why aren't you outraged about the deaths of Rachel Hoffman or Isaac Singletary, or any of the dozens of other people killed each year by cops who are supposed to protect us?
Click to expand...

Those are pretty outrageous stories.

If they were blond and missing, they'd be on the news rotation for at least a year or two. KnowhatImean?


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


>



I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me... I have a moral compass.


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a better question, why aren't you outraged about the deaths of Rachel Hoffman or Isaac Singletary, or any of the dozens of other people killed each year by cops who are supposed to protect us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are pretty outrageous stories.
> 
> If they were blond and missing, they'd be on the news rotation for at least a year or two. NowhatImean?
Click to expand...



Singletary's killing was the subject of a thorough investigation; Hoffman's killers have yet to be found, I BELIEVE.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me...* I have a moral compass.*
Click to expand...

*Looking at the SELF description under her handle*

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
*


----------



## Peach

CG's two word self description reveals her life only to psychics.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me...* I have a moral compass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Looking at the SELF description under her handle*
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Click to expand...


You're drooling again, Marc.


----------



## MarcATL

Peach said:


> CG's two word self description reveals her life only to psychics.


I would have thought more in the line of Cartholic Priests...no?


----------



## California Girl

Peach said:


> CG's two word self description reveals her life only to psychics.



I think that remark will go over the heads of the drooling hordes, Peachy.


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> CG's two word self description reveals her life only to psychics.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought more in the line of Cartholic Priests...no?
Click to expand...


CG's business. Now about BAC & drug tests after a killing...............................................


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me...* I have a moral compass.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking at the SELF description under her handle*
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're drooling again, Marc.
Click to expand...


Reawwy...!?!??


----------



## Dot Com

California Girl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me... I have a moral compass.
Click to expand...


What makes you think it was meant to be funny?  ANOTHER satirical political commentary goes over your head.


----------



## MarcATL

Peach said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> CG's two word self description reveals her life only to psychics.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought more in the line of Cartholic Priests...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CG's business. Now about BAC & drug tests after a killing...............................................
Click to expand...

Everything's fair game on a public board.

If she wanted it to be truly "her business" she would have not been a member of this particular website.


----------



## Peach

I sure as hell know ZIMMERMAN has no civil rights complaint. Kid gloves for a  guy who just shot someone else to death. Even police have to take time off work, not Zimmerman, he's suddenly the VICTIM.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me... I have a moral compass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was meant to be funny? ANOTHER satirical political commentary goes over your head.
Click to expand...

Because she herself is a joke, she's prone to think that everything else is too. Please forgive her.


----------



## techieny

for you it's all about race. Just like your avatar you instill a sense of hatred.


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought more in the line of Cartholic Priests...no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG's business. Now about BAC & drug tests after a killing...............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything's fair game on a public board.
> 
> If she wanted it to be truly "her business" she would have not been a member of this particular website.
Click to expand...


Too much of the the "fair game" trash got a young man killed.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me... I have a moral compass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was meant to be funny?  ANOTHER satirical political commentary goes over your head.
Click to expand...


Doesn't go over my head.... goes under my moral compass.


----------



## MarcATL

techieny said:


> for you it's all about race. Just like your avatar you instill a sense of hatred.


If this is a passive aggressive swipe at me, then I ask you to read up on Brother Minister Malcolm-X, because clearly you're sadly and severely mistaken.

However, if it was not to me, then my sincerest apologies.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that this offensive crap is 'funny' to sick individuals. Personally, I think Martin's family deserves a little more respect and kindness. But that's just me... I have a moral compass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was meant to be funny? ANOTHER satirical political commentary goes over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she herself is a joke, she's prone to think that everything else is too. Please forgive her.
Click to expand...


You have trouble organizing your own 'thoughts'... I guarantee that you are nowhere close to understanding mine. My thoughts are above your intellectual pay grade.


----------



## MarcATL

Peach said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> CG's business. Now about BAC & drug tests after a killing...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> Everything's fair game on a public board.
> 
> If she wanted it to be truly "her business" she would have not been a member of this particular website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much of the the "fair game" trash got a young man killed.
Click to expand...

This one I have to disagree with you adamantly on.

What got that young man killed was racist views and a demented man with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought more in the line of Cartholic Priests...no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG's business. Now about BAC & drug tests after a killing...............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything's fair game on a public board.
> 
> If she wanted it to be truly "her business" she would have not been a member of this particular website.
Click to expand...


Everything is not 'fair game' on USMB. That's why certain individuals get sent the naughty step. 

Moronic racist.


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> for you it's all about race. Just like your avatar you instill a sense of hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is a passive aggressive swipe at me, then I ask you to read up on Brother Minister Malcolm-X, because clearly you're sadly and severely mistaken.
> 
> However, if it was not to me, then my sincerest apologies.
Click to expand...


Malcom X inspires hatred? How?


----------



## rdean

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Just watched Shepard Smith.  He had on an older heavy set white guy who apparently was the author of the law.  The guy who wrote it said this law does not apply.  
Then Shepard went on about a young teen who bought Skittles from a 7-11 and while unarmed, was walking back to his father while he was followed by an armed man who police told to stop following the kid.  The young teen is now dead and the killer is still walking around armed.

I know.  It was really weird to see such a thing on Fox.  Maybe because it's coming from their token gay.


----------



## MarcATL

Peach said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> for you it's all about race. Just like your avatar you instill a sense of hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is a passive aggressive swipe at me, then I ask you to read up on Brother Minister Malcolm-X, because clearly you're sadly and severely mistaken.
> 
> However, if it was not to me, then my sincerest apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malcom X inspires hatred? How?
Click to expand...


That question is directed to techieny...right?


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> I sure as hell know ZIMMERMAN has no civil rights complaint. Kid gloves for a  guy who just shot someone else to death. Even police have to take time off work, not Zimmerman, he's suddenly the VICTIM.


Who said Zimmerman is a victim?  Other than you, of course.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Shepard Smith.  He had on an older heavy set white guy who apparently was the author of the law.  The guy who wrote it said this law does not apply.
> Then Shepard went on about a young teen who bought Skittles from a 7-11 and while unarmed, was walking back to his father while he was followed by an armed man who police told to stop following the kid.  The young teen is now dead and the killer is still walking around armed.
> 
> I know.  It was really weird to see such a thing on Fox.  Maybe because it's coming from their token gay.
Click to expand...


Or.... maybe it's because those are the established facts of this gutwrenchingly sad situation? 

Twit.


----------



## MarcATL

rdean said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Shepard Smith.  He had on an older heavy set white guy who apparently was the author of the law.  The guy who wrote it said this law does not apply.
> Then Shepard went on about a young teen who bought Skittles from a 7-11 and while unarmed, was walking back to his father while he was followed by an armed man who police told to stop following the kid.  The young teen is now dead and the killer is still walking around armed.
> 
> I know.  It was really weird to see such a thing on Fox.  Maybe because it's coming from their token gay.
Click to expand...

I'm watching him now. I  was watching the Al Sharpton show previously, but I'm now back on my FOXWATCH.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For the record, it is a Saudi, not 'the Saudis'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link.  But that info is from 2007, best I can tell.  He may own more now.  Or less.  But I doubt that he would sell any.  It's not like he needs the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wiki is easy enough to update* - should the share percentage have changed, I'm sure it would have been included.
> 
> The fact remains, you got shown to be a petty moronic whiner who clearly does not bother to fact check information. I do. Which is why I know that it is one Saudi, not 'the saudis'... and it is a mere 7% - hardly a controlling interest.
> 
> So, how come you're not accusing sallow of 'pulling' information 'out of his ass'? Because he's a liberal. Unlike myself. *I'm a conservative*, therefore you challenge my information. You are a dishonest and mindless hack... and a mindnumbingly boring poster.
Click to expand...


Two things here:

1 - I thought that in the past, you laughed at WIKI being used as a source.
2 - I thought that in the past, you have claimed not to be a conservative, but an independent.


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure as hell know ZIMMERMAN has no civil rights complaint. Kid gloves for a  guy who just shot someone else to death. Even police have to take time off work, not Zimmerman, he's suddenly the VICTIM.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Zimmerman is a victim?  Other than you, of course.
Click to expand...



Discussing his injuries, how the killing "went down" indicates the killer is now the VICTIM.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything's fair game on a public board.
> 
> If she wanted it to be truly "her business" she would have not been a member of this particular website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much of the the "fair game" trash got a young man killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one I have to disagree with you adamantly on.
> 
> What got that young man killed was racist views and a demented man with a chip on his shoulder.
Click to expand...


That is an opinion, it is not established as fact.


----------



## Dot Com

The NRA heavily pushed the Stand Your Ground bill which Jeb signed. I think Fox wants to stay on good terms w/ the NRA
http://mediamatters.org/blog/201203220019


> Marion Hammer: The NRA Lobbyist Behind Florida's Stand Your Ground Legislation


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link.  But that info is from 2007, best I can tell.  He may own more now.  Or less.  But I doubt that he would sell any.  It's not like he needs the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki is easy enough to update* - should the share percentage have changed, I'm sure it would have been included.
> 
> The fact remains, you got shown to be a petty moronic whiner who clearly does not bother to fact check information. I do. Which is why I know that it is one Saudi, not 'the saudis'... and it is a mere 7% - hardly a controlling interest.
> 
> So, how come you're not accusing sallow of 'pulling' information 'out of his ass'? Because he's a liberal. Unlike myself. *I'm a conservative*, therefore you challenge my information. You are a dishonest and mindless hack... and a mindnumbingly boring poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things here:
> 
> 1 - I thought that in the past, you laughed at WIKI being used as a source.
> 2 - I thought that in the past, you have claimed not to be a conservative, but an independent.
Click to expand...


I don't value wiki that highly as a source.... simply because it is open to biased editing and has, on many occasions, been factually inaccurate. 

I am independent.... in that I have no allegiance to any political party... I am certainly a fiscal conservative... socially, not so much. That's being independent. Twit. 

Fact remains.... and you can research this for yourself... one Saudi currently owns 7% of shares in News Corp. Note: News Corp as a whole, not Fox News. Anyone who claims otherwise is a lying twit.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much of the the "fair game" trash got a young man killed.
> 
> 
> 
> This one I have to disagree with you adamantly on.
> 
> What got that young man killed was racist views and a demented man with a chip on his shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an opinion, it is not established as fact.
Click to expand...

An opinion addressing another opinion.

So what...?


----------



## Peach

marcatl said:


> peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> if this is a passive aggressive swipe at me, then i ask you to read up on brother minister malcolm-x, because clearly you're sadly and severely mistaken.
> 
> However, if it was not to me, then my sincerest apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malcom x inspires hatred? How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that question is directed to techieny...right?
Click to expand...


yes atl.


----------



## techieny

It is not a BIG news story.  You just want to make a race case. There are whites killed all the time in the inner city !


----------



## American Horse

I watch FNC 3-6 hours daily, an it appears to me that story is getting as much coverage as any other including that of the terrorist in France.  You, Marc, don't know that of which you post.

Btw it's not a white on black crime;  the shooter is Hispanic and has blacks in his immediate family.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki is easy enough to update* - should the share percentage have changed, I'm sure it would have been included.
> 
> The fact remains, you got shown to be a petty moronic whiner who clearly does not bother to fact check information. I do. Which is why I know that it is one Saudi, not 'the saudis'... and it is a mere 7% - hardly a controlling interest.
> 
> So, how come you're not accusing sallow of 'pulling' information 'out of his ass'? Because he's a liberal. Unlike myself. *I'm a conservative*, therefore you challenge my information. You are a dishonest and mindless hack... and a mindnumbingly boring poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things here:
> 
> 1 - I thought that in the past, you laughed at WIKI being used as a source.
> 2 - I thought that in the past, you have claimed not to be a conservative, but an independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't value wiki that highly as a source.... simply because it is open to biased editing and has, on many occasions, been factually inaccurate.
> 
> I am independent.... in that I have no allegiance to any political party... I am certainly a fiscal conservative... socially, not so much. That's being independent. Twit.
> 
> Fact remains.... and you can research this for yourself... one Saudi currently owns 7% of shares in News Corp. Note: News Corp as a whole, not Fox News. Anyone who claims otherwise is a lying twit.
Click to expand...

This one is trying hard, but can't seem to spin and twist herself out of a wet paper bag to save her partisan life.

 LOL!!


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure as hell know ZIMMERMAN has no civil rights complaint. Kid gloves for a  guy who just shot someone else to death. Even police have to take time off work, not Zimmerman, he's suddenly the VICTIM.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Zimmerman is a victim?  Other than you, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing his injuries, how the killing "went down" indicates the killer is now the VICTIM.
Click to expand...

Really?  He's a victim to you.

Who knew?


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, what she said stands.  A single person's 7% interest in an entity does not equate to it being state run.
> 
> Well, at least in this dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?*
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
Click to expand...



Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:



California Girl said:


> *Seriously, you're citing 'wiki' as the absolute authority?
> 
> You do know that it's not a source for unbiased, strictly fact based information, right?*



I love busting you with your own words.


----------



## MarcATL

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?*
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously, you're citing 'wiki' as the absolute authority?
> 
> You do know that it's not a source for unbiased, strictly fact based information, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If that partisan didn't lie, she'd have nothing to say.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Because Travon Martin is black and dead. He doesn't need any other attention from faux. 

If Martin were white and dead, and the shooter black, they'd be giving it 24/7 coverage. 

This case stinks and every one knows it. 

As for Alwaleed bin Talal, he is MUSLIM, ARAB, owns the largest block of *PRIVATE* stock and in charge of programming on faux. Even the most ignorant of rw's knows that.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki is easy enough to update* - should the share percentage have changed, I'm sure it would have been included.
> 
> The fact remains, you got shown to be a petty moronic whiner who clearly does not bother to fact check information. I do. Which is why I know that it is one Saudi, not 'the saudis'... and it is a mere 7% - hardly a controlling interest.
> 
> So, how come you're not accusing sallow of 'pulling' information 'out of his ass'? Because he's a liberal. Unlike myself. *I'm a conservative*, therefore you challenge my information. You are a dishonest and mindless hack... and a mindnumbingly boring poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things here:
> 
> 1 - I thought that in the past, you laughed at WIKI being used as a source.
> 2 - I thought that in the past, you have claimed not to be a conservative, but an independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't value wiki that highly as a source.... simply because it is open to biased editing and has, on many occasions, been factually inaccurate.​
Click to expand...



Yet you are quick to use it when it backs up your contention, right?  That's dishonest.




> *I am independent*.... in that I have no allegiance to any political party... I am certainly a fiscal conservative... socially, not so much. That's being independent. Twit.




You are?  But you just claimed that you were a conservative.  Not "I am fiscally conservative", or "I have some things in common with conservatives" - you said "I'm *a* conservative".  That's also dishonest.

Busted!


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's already had input in the propaganda FOX spews..
> 
> Alwaleed bin Talal - SourceWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?*
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously, you're citing 'wiki' as the absolute authority?
> 
> You do know that it's not a source for unbiased, strictly fact based information, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love busting you with your own words.
Click to expand...


Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system. 

However, they are right... it is a 7% share. And, I know that other people find wiki acceptable... so I go with it.... you can wiggle and whine as much as you like but I proved the statement of 'the saudis run Fox News' to be utter bullshit. That is why you're pissed.

But... I am entertained that you trawled the site in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things here:
> 
> 1 - I thought that in the past, you laughed at WIKI being used as a source.
> 2 - I thought that in the past, you have claimed not to be a conservative, but an independent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't value wiki that highly as a source.... simply because it is open to biased editing and has, on many occasions, been factually inaccurate.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are quick to use it when it backs up your contention, right?  That's dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am independent*.... in that I have no allegiance to any political party... I am certainly a fiscal conservative... socially, not so much. That's being independent. Twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are?  But you just claimed that you were a conservative.  Not "I am fiscally conservative", or "I have some things in common with conservatives" - you said "I'm *a* conservative".  That's also dishonest.
> 
> Busted!
Click to expand...


You're beginning to sound like a 3 year old, Sythia. If you find me so hard to handle, don't deal with me. You're limited intellect must struggle with anyone who is open minded and rational.... I know those concepts are alien to you. 

Stupid boy.


----------



## whitehall

Maybe the left relies on Media Matters for it's assessment of Fox but the truth is that the tragedy is given full coverage by Fox.


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?*
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously, you're citing 'wiki' as the absolute authority?
> 
> You do know that it's not a source for unbiased, strictly fact based information, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love busting you with your own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system.
> 
> However, they are right... it is a 7% share. And, I know that other people find wiki acceptable... so I go with it.... you can wiggle and whine as much as you like but I proved the statement of 'the saudis run Fox News' to be utter bullshit. That is why you're pissed.
> 
> But... I am entertained that you trawled the site in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.
Click to expand...


The reason it's a big deal is because with his 7%, he protects Rupert Murdoch from a hostile take over.  Everyone knows that.  What it does is give this man's seemingly small percentage huge power because Rupert wants to keep him happy.    Everyone knows this.  It's no secret.


----------



## MarcATL

O'Reilly's on now...
First up, something bashing Media Matters
Then something on Sanitorium vs. Mint Raw-money
Thirdly a story on the new Hunger movie.
Talking points memo is entitled "The Far Left Is Demanding Censorship"
And the buffoon has the nerve to call his travesty of a show "THEE no spin zone" more like ALL SPIN ZONE!


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:
> 
> 
> 
> I love busting you with your own words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system.
> 
> However, they are right... it is a 7% share. And, I know that other people find wiki acceptable... so I go with it.... you can wiggle and whine as much as you like but I proved the statement of 'the saudis run Fox News' to be utter bullshit. That is why you're pissed.
> 
> But... I am entertained that you trawled the site in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason it's a big deal is because with his 7%, he protects Rupert Murdoch from a hostile take over.  Everyone knows that.  What it does is give this man's seemingly small percentage huge power because Rupert wants to keep him happy.    Everyone knows this.  It's no secret.
Click to expand...


How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'? 

You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:
> 
> 
> 
> I love busting you with your own words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system.
> 
> However, they are right... it is a 7% share. And, I know that other people find wiki acceptable... so I go with it.... you can wiggle and whine as much as you like but I proved the statement of 'the saudis run Fox News' to be utter bullshit. That is why you're pissed.
> 
> But... I am entertained that you trawled the site in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason it's a big deal is because with his 7%, he protects Rupert Murdoch from a hostile take over.  Everyone knows that.  What it does is give this man's seemingly small percentage huge power because Rupert wants to keep him happy.    Everyone knows this.  It's no secret.
Click to expand...


Thank you for decreasing the net intelligence of the planet.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're quoting a left wing propaganda site as a legitimate source?*
> 
> 7% shareholder..... and you're seriously gonna continue to pretend he 'runs' FNC? Even an idiot can see the numbers don't add up.
> 
> I despise willful stupidity. Pathetic spinning and whining instead of using basic logic... you're making yourself look ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously, you're citing 'wiki' as the absolute authority?
> 
> You do know that it's not a source for unbiased, strictly fact based information, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love busting you with your own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system.
Click to expand...


Yet you run to wiki when it's conveniet.  As I already stated.



> However, they are right... it is a 7% share.



How do you know this, if Wiki is unreliable, as you claim?



> And, I know that other people find wiki acceptable... so I go with it....



"other people" find MediaMatters, DailyKos and Moveon.org acceptable - do you use those, also?  If you ever have, then link up!

You haven't.  You won't.  You can't.



> you can wiggle and whine as much as you like but I proved the statement of 'the saudis run Fox News' to be utter bullshit. That is why you're pissed.



You're confusing me with another poster.  Because you're confused.  AND busted!  



> *But... I am entertained that you trawled the site *in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.




No need - I save definitive statements from wingnuts for just these situations.


----------



## old navy

Oh snap. The Ed Show has stopped covering the Trayvon story. He is now back to Obama ball licking.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't value wiki that highly as a source.... simply because it is open to biased editing and has, on many occasions, been factually inaccurate.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are quick to use it when it backs up your contention, right?  That's dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am independent*.... in that I have no allegiance to any political party... I am certainly a fiscal conservative... socially, not so much. That's being independent. Twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are?  But you just claimed that you were a conservative.  Not "I am fiscally conservative", or "I have some things in common with conservatives" - you said "I'm *a* conservative".  That's also dishonest.
> 
> Busted!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're beginning to sound like a 3 year old, Sythia. If you find me so hard to handle, don't deal with me. *You're limited intellect *must struggle with anyone who is open minded and rational.... I know those concepts are alien to you.
> 
> Stupid boy.
Click to expand...


  You're the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, since you just used WIKI as a source, but just a few months ago said this about WIKI:
> 
> 
> 
> I love busting you with your own words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you run to wiki when it's conveniet.  As I already stated.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this, if Wiki is unreliable, as you claim?
> 
> 
> 
> "other people" find MediaMatters, DailyKos and Moveon.org acceptable - do you use those, also?  If you ever have, then link up!
> 
> You haven't.  You won't.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can wiggle and whine as much as you like but I proved the statement of 'the saudis run Fox News' to be utter bullshit. That is why you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're confusing me with another poster.  Because you're confused.  AND busted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But... I am entertained that you trawled the site *in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need - I save definitive statements from wingnuts for just these situations.
Click to expand...

Synthia, here is an easy rule of thumb for anyone with respect to using Wiki as a source:

Sure, go to wikipedia, that's fine.  If you find the info there that you need, check to see if it's cited to a separate source.  If it is, check the source.  If that is good, use it.

Easy.

And the 7% is cited, thrice:

35.  Murdoch's son sees pay doubled ahead of exit, Daily Telegraph, 26 August 2005.
36.  Charlie Rose interview with Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal, video.google.com
37.  Li, Kenneth (22 January 2010). "Alwaleed backs James Murdoch". Financial Times (Pearson PLC). Retrieved 23 January 2010.

Seems solid to me.


----------



## MarcATL

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!

I got some sweet quotes from Megyn Kelly



			
				Megyn Kelly said:
			
		

> This stinks to high heaven, and the way the police handled this, stinks to high heaven...This looks like a terrible situation...As far as second-degree murder, that charge looks very promising for the D.A...The Stand your ground law, that's not what this case is about. Even the guy who authored the law has said, "My law doesn't apply here..." That does not apply when I go over to you, I create the circumstances of a confrontation, then you start using force against me, I can't then use that law to use deadly force against you. It's written right into the law that you can't use that law in those circumstances.



Exactly what myself, and others, have been saying about the matter from the very beginning.

Zimmerman's toast...TOAST I say.


----------



## code1211

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?





I worked kind a long day today.  It was on Fox and friends as I scooped cat poop and on Shepherd Smith when I got home.

How much coverage is appropriate?


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you run to wiki when it's conveniet.  As I already stated.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this, if Wiki is unreliable, as you claim?
> 
> 
> 
> "other people" find MediaMatters, DailyKos and Moveon.org acceptable - do you use those, also?  If you ever have, then link up!
> 
> You haven't.  You won't.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing me with another poster.  Because you're confused.  AND busted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But... I am entertained that you trawled the site *in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need - I save definitive statements from wingnuts for just these situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Synthia, here is an easy rule of thumb for anyone with respect to using Wiki as a source:
> 
> Sure, go to wikipedia, that's fine.  If you find the info there that you need, check to see if it's cited to a separate source.  If it is, check the source.  If that is good, use it.
> 
> Easy.
> 
> And the 7% is cited, thrice:
> 
> 35.  Murdoch's son sees pay doubled ahead of exit, Daily Telegraph, 26 August 2005.
> 36.  Charlie Rose interview with Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal, video.google.com
> 37.  Li, Kenneth (22 January 2010). "Alwaleed backs James Murdoch". Financial Times (Pearson PLC). Retrieved 23 January 2010.
> 
> Seems solid to me.
Click to expand...

I'm not knocking Wiki - I use and trust wiki, for the reasons Sandy mentioned.

I am pointing out that Sandy laughed at wiki as a source back in January.  But now she is using it as a source.


----------



## Synthaholic

MarcATL said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!
> 
> I got some sweet quotes from Megyn Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stinks to high heaven, and the way the police handled this, stinks to high heaven...This looks like a terrible situation...As far as second-degree murder, that charge looks very promising for the D.A...The Stand your ground law, that's not what this case is about. Even the guy who authored the law has said, "My law doesn't apply here..." That does not apply when I go over to you, I create the circumstances of a confrontation, then you start using force against me, I can't then use that law to use deadly force against you. It's written right into the law that you can't use that law in those circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what myself, and others, have been saying about the matter from the very beginning.
> 
> Zimmerman's toast...TOAST I say.
Click to expand...

Good for Ms. Kelly!


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!
> 
> I got some sweet quotes from Megyn Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stinks to high heaven, and the way the police handled this, stinks to high heaven...This looks like a terrible situation...As far as second-degree murder, that charge looks very promising for the D.A...The Stand your ground law, that's not what this case is about. Even the guy who authored the law has said, "My law doesn't apply here..." That does not apply when I go over to you, I create the circumstances of a confrontation, then you start using force against me, I can't then use that law to use deadly force against you. It's written right into the law that you can't use that law in those circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what myself, and others, have been saying about the matter from the very beginning.
> 
> Zimmerman's toast...TOAST I say.
Click to expand...


Agreed, it does appear that way. Still, what is important here is building the Case. Tracking down Evidence, Facts, Witness Statements. Everyone is entitled to a fair Trial. From another perspective, we don't want to see Justice denied because of Missteps by the Prosecution. The Incident does have and should have National Attention, because the ball was dropped. Nobody should be obstructing or interfering with the Investigations at this point. We have Interest because we want to see Justice done.


----------



## MarcATL

Now I'm watching the leech Hannity.

Uggghh!!!


----------



## MarcATL

The beady eyed leech, Sean 'I Lost My Sanity' Hannity, is starting off with 'The Muslim Brotherhood'
That's the lead story, aka the biggest story for him today.


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> The beady eyed leech, Sean 'I Lost My Sanity' Hannity, is starting off with 'The Muslim Brotherhood'
> That's the lead story, aka the biggest story for him today.



Well, at least you both Love Atlanta.


----------



## MarcATL

The beady eyed one is a good lister. The homosapien, barely, has a knack for listing off things that bash Obama and his Administration. I'm sure the lapdogs and lemmings just lick it up, off the ground and all. He just prattled off a list of things/people that Obama blames for the gas prices. I've seen him do lists of all sorts of things like this. What a putz.


----------



## MarcATL

Intense said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beady eyed leech, Sean 'I Lost My Sanity' Hannity, is starting off with 'The Muslim Brotherhood'
> That's the lead story, aka the biggest story for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you both Love Atlanta.
Click to expand...

Actually, I love NY. Although this is my 4th year here since leaving NYC, I'm still in a NY state of mind.


----------



## MarcATL

Hannity's question on the Trayvon case is "with no eyewitnesses, how do we get to the bottom of this?" He's covering it now.


----------



## whitehall

What does the left expect to gain out of this post? They must know it's a lie. Hannity devoted the better part of the last couple of his TV programs and radio show to the situation. Shep Smith had a story about a protest regarding the tragedy today. Clearly Fox has covered the story as well if not better than the liberal alphabet networks so what's the problem? Does the radical left believe what they are posting or is it wishful thinking or mental incompetence caused by intense hatred for fair and balanced news?


----------



## MarcATL

Sean Hannity said:
			
		

> We just don't know if this was an accident or something unintentional. We just don't know.


See the direction that palooka's going?

LoL!!! So transparent. 

*SMH*


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beady eyed leech, Sean 'I Lost My Sanity' Hannity, is starting off with 'The Muslim Brotherhood'
> That's the lead story, aka the biggest story for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you both Love Atlanta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I love NY. Although this is my 4th year here since leaving NYC, I'm still in a NY state of mind.
Click to expand...


New Yorker's Never Leave it behind, at least in Our Minds.


----------



## MarcATL

2 of the premier RW circus barkers on TheFOXNEWS right now, beady eyed Hannity and Michelle 'IwoJAMAH' Barkman, ginning up hate for the left with their hatespeech victim propaganda.


----------



## Ernie S.

MarcATL said:


> The beady eyed one is a good lister. The homosapien, barely, has a knack for listing off things that bash Obama and his Administration. I'm sure the lapdogs and lemmings just lick it up, off the ground and all. He just prattled off a list of things/people that Obama blames for the gas prices. I've seen him do lists of all sorts of things like this. What a putz.



He must be doing something right... #1, he's pissing you off and #2, he's doing a lot better that Rachel madcow in the ratings.
So I guess you're double pissed.


----------



## MarcATL

ZOMG!!!  

The beady eyed trogledyete Hannity just said that the reason Obama wouldn't give back the million dollars to Maher is because he fears Maher and the base. This is the same President that scolded his base to toughen up and grow up not too long ago. Perhaps the very thing which caused them NOT to show up to his aid in 2010. That's who the beady eyed one is saying he's afraid of.

I mean these RWers on tv give a new meaning to stupid.


----------



## Amelia

whitehall said:


> What does the left expect to gain out of this post? They must know it's a lie. Hannity devoted the better part of the last couple of his TV programs and radio show to the situation. Shep Smith had a story about a protest regarding the tragedy today. Clearly Fox has covered the story as well if not better than the liberal alphabet networks so what's the problem? Does the radical left believe what they are posting or is it wishful thinking or mental incompetence caused by intense hatred for fair and balanced news?




HAS Fox been covering this?

Past tense? 

Or have they picked it up recently after catching flack for not covering it when the story broke and when it was first getting so much attention on other channels?


----------



## Ernie S.

MarcATL said:


> ZOMG!!!
> 
> The beady eyed trogledyete Hannity just said that the reason Obama wouldn't give back the million dollars to Maher is because he fears Maher and the base. This is the same President that scolded his base to toughen up and grow up not too long ago. Perhaps the very thing which caused them NOT to show up to his aid in 2010. That's who the beady eyed one is saying he's afraid of.
> 
> I mean these RWers on tv give a new meaning to stupid.



I'd say you're giving us a damned good example, yourself.


----------



## MarcATL

Amelia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the left expect to gain out of this post? They must know it's a lie. Hannity devoted the better part of the last couple of his TV programs and radio show to the situation. Shep Smith had a story about a protest regarding the tragedy today. Clearly Fox has covered the story as well if not better than the liberal alphabet networks so what's the problem? Does the radical left believe what they are posting or is it wishful thinking or mental incompetence caused by intense hatred for fair and balanced news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAS Fox been covering this?
> 
> Past tense?
> 
> Or have they picked it up recently after catching flack for not covering it when the story broke and when it was first getting so much attention on other channels?
Click to expand...

me thinks the latter.

Looks like I have one of my shows taping, and I don't wanna go out in the living room and watch the tv there, so I'll resume my FOXNEWS watch later with the 2nd showing of Greta and that will be that. Meantime...lemme see what Alan Colmes is saying on the radio.


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'busting' at all. I don't rate wiki, for the reasons I cited previously... it is too easy to abuse the editing system.
> 
> However, they are right... it is a 7% share. And, I know that other people find wiki acceptable... so I go with it.... you can wiggle and whine as much as you like but I proved the statement of 'the saudis run Fox News' to be utter bullshit. That is why you're pissed.
> 
> But... I am entertained that you trawled the site in a desperate need to 'prove' something that I would happily have conceded - had you just asked. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's a big deal is because with his 7%, he protects Rupert Murdoch from a hostile take over.  Everyone knows that.  What it does is give this man's seemingly small percentage huge power because Rupert wants to keep him happy.    Everyone knows this.  It's no secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'?
> 
> You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.
Click to expand...


This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?

Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.


----------



## MarcATL

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's a big deal is because with his 7%, he protects Rupert Murdoch from a hostile take over.  Everyone knows that.  What it does is give this man's seemingly small percentage huge power because Rupert wants to keep him happy.    Everyone knows this.  It's no secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'?
> 
> You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
Click to expand...

*KAPOW!!!!!!*


----------



## Zoom

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Its because their demographic thinks the shooter did the right thing.

You see, they are a bunch of morons.  Its so simple really.


----------



## Zoom

Claudette said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If the dead teen had been white this story wouldn't be a blip on anyones radar.
> 
> Typical race baiting.
> 
> I did see a good segment on O'Reilly yesterday on it though. So it is getting coverage. Hell the local news down here in Florida was full of it the other day.
Click to expand...


If it were a black guy shooting a 17 year old white unarmed kid, Fox would have set up a communication center there and broadcaster from there for three weeks until the black shooter was arrested and you know it.


----------



## old navy

Zoom said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because their demographic thinks the shooter did the right thing.
> 
> You see, they are a bunch of morons.  Its so simple really.
Click to expand...


I see that I just walked in on a Mensa Society meeting. You and the other race-baiters are trying to prove that with Fox not covering Trayvon (they are though), its viewers must be racist. The problem is, Fox has been covering the story and even the LW mouthpiece MSNBC has been covering other stories. You see, their viewers do not want the network to get off the "bash the Repubs and kiss Obama's ass" format. How's that for giving a damn about this kid?

Your statment, "Its because their demographic thinks the shooter did the right thing" is total bullshit as evidenced by the majority of the thousands of postings on this matter. All but the most EFF'd up people, regardless of ideology, feel that this was a bad shooting and Zimmerman must pay for what he did. There are many facts that have not come out yet and due process must be allowed to play out.


----------



## Sarah G

I was watching Joe Scarborough this morning and he is pissed that they haven't found any reason at all to arrest this guy.  He is from Florida.  Things are heating up down there over this, I wonder if Zimmerman is aware.

His lies about what happened that night aren't going to be quite so accepted as he envisioned when he was released.


----------



## old navy

Sarah G said:


> I was watching Joe Scarborough this morning and he is pissed that they haven't found any reason at all to arrest this guy.  He is from Florida.  Things are heating up down there over this, I wonder if Zimmerman is aware.
> 
> His lies about what happened that night aren't going to be quite so accepted as he envisioned when he was released.



I bet Zimmerman is aware. It has been reported that his neighbors have asked him to move out but regardless, he is in a safehouse, whatever that means. Things are indeed heating up.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'm not seeing any justification for the title of this thread. This story is very active on Fox. 

I'm also glad that Hannity seems to be a thorn in your side.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's a big deal is because with his 7%, he protects Rupert Murdoch from a hostile take over.  Everyone knows that.  What it does is give this man's seemingly small percentage huge power because Rupert wants to keep him happy.    Everyone knows this.  It's no secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'?
> 
> You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
Click to expand...


I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', dweebie. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also. 

Twit.


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> I was watching Joe Scarborough this morning and he is pissed that they haven't found any reason at all to arrest this guy.  He is from Florida.  Things are heating up down there over this, I wonder if Zimmerman is aware.
> 
> His lies about what happened that night aren't going to be quite so accepted as he envisioned when he was released.



We should be careful that we do not railroad LEOs to create charges for the sake of race relations. If there is evidence, great. If there is not, so be it.


----------



## Katzndogz

So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.



You honestly think that didn't play into it Katz?


----------



## MarcATL

Zoom said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because their demographic thinks the shooter did the right thing.
> 
> You see, they are a bunch of morons.  Its so simple really.
Click to expand...

I believe you're spot on.



Zoom said:


> If it were a black guy shooting a 17 year old white unarmed kid, *Fox would have set up a communication center there and broadcaster from there for three weeks until the black shooter was arrested* and you know it.


You can bet your bottom dollar on that. The black dude would have been in jail the second the cops arrived on the scene. It would have never even gotten to the point where The FOXNEWS would have had to setup their communications center there. Excellent points Zoom.



Sarah G said:


> I was watching Joe Scarborough this morning and he is pissed that they haven't found any reason at all to arrest this guy.  He is from Florida.  Things are heating up down there over this, I wonder if Zimmerman is aware.
> 
> His lies about what happened that night aren't going to be quite so accepted as he envisioned when he was released.


I'm watching that very part of MJ right now, I tape it daily so I can watch it later. Well, looks like Black Kid Hunter Zimmerman finally got what he always wanted, a kill under his belt. I hope he's happy w/himself.



Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not seeing any justification for the title of this thread. This story is very active on Fox.
> 
> I'm also glad that Hannity seems to be a thorn in your side.


Riiiiiiiiiiiiight....!!! 



California Girl said:


> I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', *dweebie*. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also.
> 
> *Twit*.


Does your so-called intelligence cause you to hurl so many senseless insults there skippy?


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because their demographic thinks the shooter did the right thing.
> 
> You see, they are a bunch of morons.  Its so simple really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're spot on.
> 
> You can bet your bottom dollar on that. The black dude would have been in jail the second the cops arrived on the scene. It would have never even gotten to the point where The FOXNEWS would have had to setup their communications center there. Excellent points Zoom.
> 
> I'm watching that very part of MJ right now, I tape it daily so I can watch it later. Well, looks like Black Kid Hunter Zimmerman finally got what he always wanted, a kill under his belt. I hope he's happy w/himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing any justification for the title of this thread. This story is very active on Fox.
> 
> I'm also glad that Hannity seems to be a thorn in your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', *dweebie*. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also.
> 
> *Twit*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your so-called intelligence cause you to hurl so many senseless insults there skippy?
Click to expand...


Since you seem to support mindless violence without the effort of due process, I view you as a race baiting asshole who cares more about creating hatred than promoting justice. 

I don't engage with mindless 'hate' and those who promote violence as an answer when they don't get their way. Child.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly think that didn't play into it Katz?
Click to expand...


Nope.  Not a single thing.  For one thing, this area is majority black.  If Zimmerman was going to target blacks, he'd be doing it every day all day.  If he was a racist, he wouldn't be living there in the first place.  There would be a long history of expressed racism.  There isn't.   The only act that the race baiters have is that Treyvon Williams is black.   George Zimmerman is hispanic, but BUT for purposes of accusation he's white.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly think that didn't play into it Katz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not a single thing.  For one thing, this area is majority black.  If Zimmerman was going to target blacks, he'd be doing it every day all day.  If he was a racist, he wouldn't be living there in the first place.  There would be a long history of expressed racism.  There isn't.   The only act that the race baiters have is that Treyvon Williams is black.   George Zimmerman is hispanic, but BUT for purposes of accusation he's white.
Click to expand...


The area is majority black? I read somewhere it was like a little over 30% black, does anyone have a link for this?


----------



## Polk

Fox can't find a way to blame ACORN. Once they discover that smoking gun, they'll be on it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beady eyed one is a good lister. The homosapien, barely, has a knack for listing off things that bash Obama and his Administration. I'm sure the lapdogs and lemmings just lick it up, off the ground and all. He just prattled off a list of things/people that Obama blames for the gas prices. I've seen him do lists of all sorts of things like this. What a putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must be doing something right... #1, he's pissing you off and #2,* he's doing a lot better that Rachel madcow in the ratings.*
> So I guess you're double pissed.
Click to expand...


He's doing a lot worse in influence, and he's a total failure in facts.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'?
> 
> You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', dweebie. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also.
> 
> *Twit*.
Click to expand...


I love that you sign all of your posts!  It gives them that 'personal touch'.


----------



## Synthaholic

Katzndogz said:


> So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.


He only called him a "fucking coon" on the 911 call, but that's not racial, is it?


----------



## Synthaholic

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly think that didn't play into it Katz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not a single thing.  *For one thing, this area is majority black*.  If Zimmerman was going to target blacks, he'd be doing it every day all day.  If he was a racist, he wouldn't be living there in the first place.  There would be a long history of expressed racism.  There isn't.   The only act that the race baiters have is that Treyvon Williams is black.   George Zimmerman is hispanic, but BUT for purposes of accusation he's white.
Click to expand...


Not in this gated community, dipshit.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> He only called him a "fucking coon" on the 911 call, but that's not racial, is it?
Click to expand...


Zimmerman supporters are trying to ignore the racial elements in this case by whatever means necessary.


----------



## MarcATL

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the worst of the race baiters have been unable to come up with anything that says Zimmerman shot Martin because he was black.  Not one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> He only called him a "fucking coon" on the 911 call, but that's not racial, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman supporters are trying to ignore the racial elements in this case by whatever means necessary.
Click to expand...

They're ignoring a lot of things more than just that, like...the law.


----------



## High_Gravity

MarcATL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only called him a "fucking coon" on the 911 call, but that's not racial, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman supporters are trying to ignore the racial elements in this case by whatever means necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're ignoring a lot of things more than just that, like...the law.
Click to expand...


I have heard quite a few people tell me according to the law Zimmerman has done nothing wrong and is not subject to arrest, I'm serious.


----------



## Wiseacre

I do not understand how pursuing someone with a gun after the authorities have told you not to, can possibly be construed as "standing your ground" or self defense.   I also do not understand why the police did not take blood samples from the shooter to determine the presence of alcohol or drugs after that person has shot and killed someone.   You can bet your ass they would've done so if the shooter was a minority, and that ain't right.   Nor would they let the person keep his gun either.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wiseacre said:


> *I do not understand how pursuing someone with a gun after the authorities have told you not to, can possibly be construed as "standing your ground" or self defense.   I also do not understand why the police did not take blood samples from the shooter to determine the presence of alcohol or drugs after that person has shot and killed someone. *  You can bet your ass they would've done so if the shooter was a minority, and that ain't right.   Nor would they let the person keep his gun either.



Those are really good points Chief and thats why I don't understand how someone can say Zimmerman was just defending himself against the teen, plus they tested Trayvon's body for drugs and alcohol but not Zimmerman himself who was alive.


----------



## MarcATL

I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.

Interesting...


----------



## High_Gravity

MarcATL said:


> I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.
> 
> Interesting...



To be honest I could care less who "covers" it, I just want justice for this boy.


----------



## Wiseacre

MarcATL said:


> I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.
> 
> Interesting...




Really?   Did he say that?   I don't watch Hannity myself, wouldn't know one way or the other, but I'm guessing yesterday was not his first time covering the story.   Not that it really matters, Fox News has been covering this story extensively since it broke last month.   Now,if you're only referring to the commentary shows like O'Reilly, Hannity, and Van Sustern, I'm guessing they've discussed it when a new twist comes along.   I do know that Fox News did a fairly good and unbiased reportage during the day time shows.  Your attack on them is I think unwarranted.


----------



## MarcATL

Wiseacre said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   Did he say that?   I don't watch Hannity myself, wouldn't know one way or the other, but I'm guessing yesterday was not his first time covering the story.   Not that it really matters, Fox News has been covering this story extensively since it broke last month.   Now,if you're only referring to the commentary shows like O'Reilly, Hannity, and Van Sustern, I'm guessing they've discussed it when a new twist comes along.   I do know that Fox News did a fairly good and unbiased reportage during the day time shows.  Your attack on them is I think unwarranted.
Click to expand...

I know you're primed and ready to defend The FOXNEWS at the drop of a dime, but not even the mainstream media was covering this story up to a full 2 weeks ago, muchless a month ago. So peddling that The FOXNEWS was covering this a whole month ago is going overboard to say the least.

And since when is presenting information and/or posing questions an attack?

Hmmmmm.....!!?!???

Take it easy buddy, it's going to be OK.


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I could care less who "covers" it, I just want justice for this boy.
Click to expand...


Its always good to try to get the facts before nailing someone to a cross.

Hannity seems to have the same questions most of us have.

Why was Zimmerman following him, why did they not drug test him as well, and who was it that was yelling 'help'?


----------



## Si modo

High_Gravity said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I could care less who "covers" it, I just want justice for this boy.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure he is going to get it, though.  Tragic.  IF there is a law in Florida that can punish Zimmerman, I am all for finding it so that he has legal ramifications on this.  Not sure, though.

However, if this shit law is changed, that is justice...in a sense; and he'll end up saving a hell of a lot of lives because of that, I bet.

I don't know if that is any amount of satisfaction for the family, but in my book, that makes anyone who can do that, a hero.


----------



## The Infidel

*FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/far...e-no-peace-law-of-retaliation-may-be-applied/

How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?

Where is the outrage?


----------



## Si modo

The Infidel said:


> *FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*
> 
> Louis Farrakhan Tweets Curious Messages About Peace & Justice | Trayvon Martin | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?
> 
> Where is the outrage?


Disgusting.


----------



## California Girl

The Infidel said:


> *FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*
> 
> Louis Farrakhan Tweets Curious Messages About Peace & Justice | Trayvon Martin | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?
> 
> Where is the outrage?



That sounds like incitement to violence to me.


----------



## The Infidel

Si modo said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*
> 
> Louis Farrakhan Tweets Curious Messages About Peace & Justice | Trayvon Martin | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?
> 
> Where is the outrage?
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...




California Girl said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*
> 
> Louis Farrakhan Tweets Curious Messages About Peace & Justice | Trayvon Martin | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?
> 
> Where is the outrage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like incitement to violence to me.
Click to expand...



MarcATL will defend it though...


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*
> 
> Louis Farrakhan Tweets Curious Messages About Peace & Justice | Trayvon Martin | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?
> 
> Where is the outrage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like incitement to violence to me.
Click to expand...

Yup.  Clear fighting words and not protected speech.

Especially with the heat over this case.


----------



## Amelia

In a world where WWB results in death, WWZ will have its consequences too.

It's just common sense.


----------



## Si modo

Amelia said:


> In a world where WWB results in death, WWZ will have its consequences too.
> 
> It's just common sense.


Does anyone know what WWB and WWZ mean?

Please translate.


----------



## paulitician

They leave the shameful Race-Baiting to CNN & NBC i guess. This is their Rodney King Redux. Their in Race-Baiting euphoria mode. And their regular programming are abominations. So they hope & pray this farce never ends. They wont be truly satisfied until the riots begin though. CNN & NBC are disgraces. Period, end of story.


----------



## Synthaholic

The Infidel said:


> *FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*
> 
> Louis Farrakhan Tweets Curious Messages About Peace & Justice | Trayvon Martin | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?
> 
> Where is the outrage?


I think he means that he will sing Calypso in retaliation.


----------



## paulitician

And Fox News is covering this story. They're just not in a Race-Baiting feeding frenzy like the Liberal Press is. They're actually being responsible journalists. As more evidence comes out, they will cover the story a bit more.


----------



## old navy

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FARRAKHAN TWEETS: WHERE THERE IS NO JUSTICE, THERE WILL BE NO PEACELAW OF RETALIATION MAYBE APPLIED*
> 
> Louis Farrakhan Tweets Curious Messages About Peace & Justice | Trayvon Martin | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How does this asshole get away with this kind of rhetoric?
> 
> Where is the outrage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like incitement to violence to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Clear fighting words and not protected speech.
> 
> Especially with the heat over this case.
Click to expand...


A lot of that going on right now.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's a big deal is because with his 7%, he protects Rupert Murdoch from a hostile take over.  Everyone knows that.  What it does is give this man's seemingly small percentage huge power because Rupert wants to keep him happy.    Everyone knows this.  It's no secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'?
> 
> You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
Click to expand...


Here is what comes up when I Google that phrase.

Bible Prophecy Tracker: October 2011

You reading biblical prophecy conspiracy sites again?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'?
> 
> You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', dweebie. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also.
> 
> Twit.
Click to expand...


Everyone has a different standard of knowledge than rdean.


----------



## old navy

oh snap. MSNBC is campaigning for Obama and got off the Trayvon story.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MarcATL said:


> I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.
> 
> Interesting...



I just learned that today was the first day Obama said anything about the Trayvon Martin story.

Today.

Interesting.


----------



## American Horse

MarcATL said:


> I just learned that yesterday was the first day Sean Hannity covered the Trayvon Martin story...yesterday.
> 
> Interesting...



Can you back that up? 

 It should be of interest to you, but I doubt that you understand the difference (because on all the liberal media there is little to no distinction) that hannity's show is not a news program.  It is an opinion program. 

 He certainly has brought it up on his radio program, which I know for a fact because I listen to it 3-hours each day.  And he has deliberately held back there, from doing what the show's format is for: giving opinion on the tragedy.  What he's done is get a person on each potential side (evidentiary and racial) that might emerge, and have them discuss the issues while he maintains order.  

In that way he has remained above getting involved in controversy coming out of it.  His stand his been about one aspect; that the police in the 911 call asked the shooter if he was following the kid,  telling him that they didnt want him doing that.  That's been his only focus.  

On the other hand your agenda is racial division along party lines with no higher ostensible purpose than that, while pinning your hopes on the Republicans stepping in it.  This motivation will not benefit the left because it always overreaches because of the false image of approval it gets from its allies in the media.  

The presidents only remarks on this were divisive when viewed from the perspective of those who hoped he would be a post racial president and a uniter.  He can't unite because he habitually points out divisions.

I doubt very much that yesterday was the first day it came up on his one hour tv segment. I would hope that the MSM would report on it, as it should be, without racial overtones but I doubt they have met that small test for reporting news rather than reporting opinion.


----------



## Zoom

old navy said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because their demographic thinks the shooter did the right thing.
> 
> You see, they are a bunch of morons.  Its so simple really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that I just walked in on a Mensa Society meeting. You and the other race-baiters are trying to prove that with Fox not covering Trayvon (they are though), its viewers must be racist. The problem is, Fox has been covering the story and even the LW mouthpiece MSNBC has been covering other stories. You see, their viewers do not want the network to get off the "bash the Repubs and kiss Obama's ass" format. How's that for giving a damn about this kid?
> 
> Your statment, "Its because their demographic thinks the shooter did the right thing" is total bullshit as evidenced by the majority of the thousands of postings on this matter. All but the most EFF'd up people, regardless of ideology, feel that this was a bad shooting and Zimmerman must pay for what he did. There are many facts that have not come out yet and due process must be allowed to play out.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and on fox on Hannity, this fucking idiot said perhaps the shooting was an accident.  Seriously, he fucking said this.

The other mensa members at fox and friends said he was killed because he was wearing a hoodie, so its his fault.

Fucking fox and fox fans are beyond belief.  They really are and I am speaking to you directly.


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, precisely, does 'everyone know that'?
> 
> You create your own reality if that makes your life easier. I shall remain in the real one, where I cope exceptionally well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', dweebie. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also.
> 
> Twit.
Click to expand...


Academically minded?  Really?  You sit in front of one of mankind's greatest inventions.  A method to find out information from anywhere in the world in seconds.  From millions of different sources.  With pictures and video.  Yet, you call what you learn "fiction" and feel it's "stupid".  Yet, there you are, pounding out nothing of value.  But I get it.  I really do.  In the "binary" world of the right wing, it's either ALL lies or ALL gospel truth.  There is no in-between.  But there is "outside the box", which is where you are.  We call that space "batshit crazy".


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', dweebie. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also.
> 
> Twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Academically minded?  Really?  You sit in front of one of mankind's greatest inventions.  A method to find out information from anywhere in the world in seconds.  From millions of different sources.  With pictures and video.  Yet, you call what you learn "fiction" and feel it's "stupid".  Yet, there you are, pounding out nothing of value.  But I get it.  I really do.  In the "binary" world of the right wing, it's either ALL lies or ALL gospel truth.  There is no in-between.  But there is "outside the box", which is where you are.  We call that space "batshit crazy".
Click to expand...


I keep telling you not to read those prophecy sites rdean, you are getting confused.


----------



## The Infidel

Quantum Windbag said:


> I just learned that today was the first day Obama said anything about the Trayvon Martin story.
> 
> Today.
> 
> Interesting.


----------



## Zoom

paulitician said:


> And Fox News is covering this story. They're just not in a Race-Baiting feeding frenzy like the Liberal Press is. They're actually being responsible journalists. As more evidence comes out, they will cover the story a bit more.



Then why did HANNITY say the shooting was an accident?  Why did fox and friends say it was the victims fault because he wore a hoodie?

Please explain this?


----------



## The Infidel

Zoom said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Fox News is covering this story. They're just not in a Race-Baiting feeding frenzy like the Liberal Press is. They're actually being responsible journalists. As more evidence comes out, they will cover the story a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did HANNITY say the shooting was an accident?  Why did fox and friends say it was the victims fault because he wore a hoodie?
> 
> Please explain this?
Click to expand...


I actually listened to Hannity's radio show today and he said nothing of the sort.

In fact he is all for getting to the bottom of this as quickly as possible... your assertion that Hannity is soft on this is WAY OFF Bud... way off.


----------



## taichiliberal

Katzndogz said:


> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.



Either you're a liar, ignorant of recent history, willfully ignorant, or a pathetic combination of all three.

EVERY situation that you mention was covered by the press (TV, radio, print).... a simple google search will confirm what I say.  What you didn't have in those cases were a police force that did a piss poor job of investigating a fatal shooting and a Jeb Bush local law that gave creeps like Zimmerman (with a record of being a 911 nusiance to the police AND a criminal record) credence to do what he did.  And then you had this   In 911 call, does George Zimmerman call Trayvon Martin a 'f***ing coon'? - The Young Turks with Cenk Uygur // Current TV

Fox Noise resident idiot Hannity try to play it all off as a "mistake"......yeah, after the 911 tape clearly has the cops telling Zimmerman that he does not have to follow Martin, and Zimmerman making all types of wild assumptions while observing a man in the rain at night!

So "hispanics" do not racially discriminate?  Puh-leeze!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Zoom said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Fox News is covering this story. They're just not in a Race-Baiting feeding frenzy like the Liberal Press is. They're actually being responsible journalists. As more evidence comes out, they will cover the story a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did HANNITY say the shooting was an accident?  Why did fox and friends say it was the victims fault because he wore a hoodie?
> 
> Please explain this?
Click to expand...


Fox and Friends said that? Really? That was Geraldo Rivera, who, I am pretty sure, is a complete idiot, and a liberal.


----------



## taichiliberal

iamwhatiseem said:


> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people.
> Nothing in the media.
> A group of blacks dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying clubs outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.




the TWO self professed new black panthers that stood outside a polling station were investigated by the cops and it was found that they did NOT threaten or intimidate anyone nor did they belong to any true organization.  Had neo-nazis/aryans showed up in a GROUP as you say, then that would have made news because those boys make it known they don't like black folk.  The pseudo-panthers claimed they were there to prevent a re-enactment of the nonsense that went on in Florida in 2000.

And all one has to do is a simple google search to see that the Wisconsin incident was covered by TV, radio and print.   So either YOU are poor liar or incredibly ignorant as to what's going on around you.

What you had in Florida with Zimmerman was a 911 tape like this In 911 call, does George Zimmerman call Trayvon Martin a 'f***ing coon'? - The Young Turks with Cenk Uygur // Current TV

A guy with a criminal record being told by the cops he doesn't have to follow the man, cops who do a piss poor job of crime scene investigation, the parents trying for 3 days to find out what happened to their kid, and a law that encourages assholes like Zimmerman.  It's a perfect storm that subliminal sheet wearers like YOU don't like.  TFB.


----------



## The Infidel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Fox News is covering this story. They're just not in a Race-Baiting feeding frenzy like the Liberal Press is. They're actually being responsible journalists. As more evidence comes out, they will cover the story a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did HANNITY say the shooting was an accident?  Why did fox and friends say it was the victims fault because he wore a hoodie?
> 
> Please explain this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox and Friends said that? Really? That was Geraldo Rivera, who, I am pretty sure, is a complete idiot, and a liberal.
Click to expand...


Facts are not important


----------



## taichiliberal

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just report the facts and don't waste time creating faux outrage without some legally sound facts to back it up?
> 
> Maybe they don't want to whip up hatred for the sake of ratings?
> 
> Maybe they don't like race baiting?
> 
> Wipe your chin, Marc, you're drooling again.
> 
> 
> 
> The FOXNEWS questions and covers the authenticity of President Obama's Presidency, citizenship and religion 1000 times more than they cover the Trayvon Martin killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to learn to differentiate between 'news' and 'comment'. A substantial amount of FNC's programming is dedicated to comment programs. Currently, with this particular issue, there is nothing for commentators to really be discussing... other than to indulge in race baiting - like you are. Their news coverage has covered it... in sufficient detail as is available. The hysterical bullshit and speculation that you indulge in has no place in a 'news' program.
> 
> Now, try and use the limited intellect you possess to think logically and dispassionately - without regard to the victim's race about how much solid factually accurate information there is about this case... 10 minutes would seem generous to me.
Click to expand...


Oh spare us all this nonsense you keep pulling out of your ass.  Deal with reality:

Fox News Coverage of the Trayvon Martin Case Criticized - The Daily Beast


----------



## rdean

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have very different standards of 'knowledge', dweebie. Some of us go with fact, you prefer fiction. Generally, I don't rely on google as a solid sole source for 'research'. But then, I am academically minded... it appears that, though you claim to value education - we must have very different understandings of what the word 'education' means also.
> 
> Twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academically minded?  Really?  You sit in front of one of mankind's greatest inventions.  A method to find out information from anywhere in the world in seconds.  From millions of different sources.  With pictures and video.  Yet, you call what you learn "fiction" and feel it's "stupid".  Yet, there you are, pounding out nothing of value.  But I get it.  I really do.  In the "binary" world of the right wing, it's either ALL lies or ALL gospel truth.  There is no in-between.  But there is "outside the box", which is where you are.  We call that space "batshit crazy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep telling you not to read those prophecy sites rdean, you are getting confused.
Click to expand...


If what you said made sense, I could have a reply.  But how can you reply to "batshit crazy"?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Academically minded?  Really?  You sit in front of one of mankind's greatest inventions.  A method to find out information from anywhere in the world in seconds.  From millions of different sources.  With pictures and video.  Yet, you call what you learn "fiction" and feel it's "stupid".  Yet, there you are, pounding out nothing of value.  But I get it.  I really do.  In the "binary" world of the right wing, it's either ALL lies or ALL gospel truth.  There is no in-between.  But there is "outside the box", which is where you are.  We call that space "batshit crazy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling you not to read those prophecy sites rdean, you are getting confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If what you said made sense, I could have a reply.  But how can you reply to "batshit crazy"?
Click to expand...


You don't remember this post?



Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrong thread for this.  But what I don't understand is how you can have such a strong opinion and know nothing?
> 
> Look, do a search using the phrase, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal protects Murdoch against hostile takeover bids" and then pick which source you want to "learn from", because deary, you really need to learn.  Rupert Murdoch only owns 30% of News Corp.  A hostile bid is a lot easier going against 30% then 37%.  And while you're at it, find out why Rupert is investing in the Prince's middle eastern network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what comes up when I Google that phrase.
> 
> Bible Prophecy Tracker: October 2011
> 
> You reading biblical prophecy conspiracy sites again?
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.


----------



## Warrior102

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



A Mexican shooting a black kid is the "biggest, most powerful" news story?
How many Americans died in one of Obama's wars today?
Put a hoodie on and shut the fuck up, asswipe.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

In response to the op......

Don't worry, BSNBC is pimping the story like a cheap whore


----------



## PredFan

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Maybe it's because FOX has the good sense to not go all half cocked before anyone knows what the facts are.


----------



## MarcATL

PredFan said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because FOX has the good sense to not go all half cocked before anyone knows what the facts are.
Click to expand...

Who in the media's been going "half-cocked" and how did they do it?


----------



## paulitician

Dumb White Liberals and Racist African American Democrats. That's the Liberal Press in a nutshell. They're in a state of Race-Baiting euphoria over this tragedy. They absolutely love it. CNN,ABC,NBC,CBS,NPR,PBS,NY Times, hope & pray this story never goes away. That's why you can count on them doing their very best to keep the hysterical Race-Baiting alive & well. It's just what the Liberal Media does. Fox News is fresh alternative. They're certainly not perfect, but they are a fresh alternative.


----------



## American Horse

paulitician said:


> Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.



Candy Crowley on CNN, their chief political correspondent, this AM asked Gov Scott of Florida why it "took more than a month to react?"  

Today is Sunday the 25th of March and the shooting took place on Sunday February 26th.  That's 28 days ago which is now exactly a month ago, and the Gov appointed a special prosecutor and a task force to investigate on the 22nd. So why wasn't she able to report this factually, and based on that why should we believe her reporting?


----------



## Warrior102

American Horse said:


> Candy Crowley on CNN, their chief political correspondent, this AM asked Gov Scott of Florida why it "took more than a month to react?"



Did she have a bagel hanging off the outside of her fat face?

She should change her name from "Candy" to "Lard"


----------



## paulitician

American Horse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Crowley on CNN, their chief political correspondent, this AM asked Gov Scott of Florida why it "took more than a month to react?"
> 
> Today is Sunday the 25th of March and the shooting took place on Sunday February 26th.  That's 28 days ago which is now exactly a month ago, and the Gov appointed a special prosecutor and a task force to investigate on the 22nd. So why wasn't she able to report this factually, and based on that why should we believe her reporting?
Click to expand...


CNN,NBC,ABC,CBS,NPR,PBS,NY Times = Dumb White Liberal/Racist African American Democrat propaganda. If you fall into one of those catergories, you will absolutely love CNN & NBC's wall-to-wall hysterical Race-Baiting coverage. It is sad, but this is what the Liberal Media is all about. At least Fox News provides an alternative to it.


----------



## PredFan

MarcATL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because FOX has the good sense to not go all half cocked before anyone knows what the facts are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who in the media's been going "half-cocked" and how did they do it?
Click to expand...


NBC, ABC, CBS, MSNBC, by focussing on the very little known in this case and discussing police ineptitude, racism, and distorting some of the facts.


----------



## PredFan

American Horse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Crowley on CNN, their chief political correspondent, this AM asked Gov Scott of Florida why it "took more than a month to react?"
> 
> Today is Sunday the 25th of March and the shooting took place on Sunday February 26th.  That's 28 days ago which is now exactly a month ago, and the Gov appointed a special prosecutor and a task force to investigate on the 22nd. So why wasn't she able to report this factually, and based on that why should we believe her reporting?
Click to expand...


Those idiots can only think of one answer to the question because anything else would spoinl their attempt to make this a race issue.

The reason that it took so long is that the Sanford Police investigated the incident and determined that Zimmerman's story checked out and they released him. That should have been it but the parents of the boy weren't satisfied and then ONLY because Treyvon is black and they thought Zimmerman was white, did it become a major story. Now that it is, Gov.Scott is placating the hysterical lynch mob by having someone look into it. the fact that after all that, Zimmerman is still a free man today makes me suspect that Zimmerman's story still checks out. Mind you, it is only speculation on my part.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MarcATL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because FOX has the good sense to not go all half cocked before anyone knows what the facts are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who in the media's been going "half-cocked" and how did they do it?
Click to expand...


Every single person who is assuming Zimmerman should be in jail just because the kid he shot was black. 

Come to think of it, that would include you, which might explain why you don't see it. The police report indicated that Zimmerman had a cut on his head, the girlfriend said she heard some type of struggle over the phone before the shots, and there is even a witness that claims he saw that fight. All of that proves that Zimmerman told the police the truth.

What the police have to find out now is if Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. If he did, he should face charges. If he was just following him to make sure he didn't break into a house somewhere in the neighborhood, and Martin actually initiated, and escalated, the confrontation, he shouldn't. Until I know the facts I won't make a decision.


----------



## Katzndogz

The more it looks like Zimmerman acted in self defense, the less you will hear of this case.


----------



## taichiliberal

paulitician said:


> Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.



Do you truly understand who created the term "hispanic" and what it entails, you libertarian lunkhead?

And as the 911 tapes shows, it wasn't "liberals" that brought race into the issue, but Zimmerman himself!

Get your head out of Ron Paul's ass, will ya please.


----------



## paulitician

taichiliberal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you truly understand who created the term "hispanic" and what it entails, you libertarian lunkhead?
> 
> And as the 911 tapes shows, it wasn't "liberals" that brought race into the issue, but Zimmerman himself!
> 
> Get your head out of Ron Paul's ass, will ya please.
Click to expand...


Racist.


----------



## taichiliberal

PredFan said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Crowley on CNN, their chief political correspondent, this AM asked Gov Scott of Florida why it "took more than a month to react?"
> 
> Today is Sunday the 25th of March and the shooting took place on Sunday February 26th.  That's 28 days ago which is now exactly a month ago, and the Gov appointed a special prosecutor and a task force to investigate on the 22nd. So why wasn't she able to report this factually, and based on that why should we believe her reporting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those idiots can only think of one answer to the question because anything else would spoinl their attempt to make this a race issue.
> 
> The reason that it took so long is that the Sanford Police investigated the incident and determined that Zimmerman's story checked out and they released him. That should have been it but the parents of the boy weren't satisfied and then ONLY because Treyvon is black and they thought Zimmerman was white, did it become a major story. Now that it is, Gov.Scott is placating the hysterical lynch mob by having someone look into it. the fact that after all that, Zimmerman is still a free man today makes me suspect that Zimmerman's story still checks out. Mind you, it is only speculation on my part.
Click to expand...


Please stop treating your supposition and conjecture as fact.

It took the PARENT of Martin 2 days before they got the word from the local police dept. as to what happened to their missing kid. Zimmerman was NEVER taken down to a precinct for an OFFICIAL questioning DESPITE being involved in a fatal shooting.  He still hasn't to this day.

No decent foresnics.

WTF is that all about?

If it were NOT for the due diligence of local black media (and then national black media) along with Progressive radio stations, the Main Stream Media would have kept this story on the back burner....hell, Fox News was STILL the last one to catch on with coverage AFTER the Big 3 started coverage.

Gov. Scott is involved because of the PRESSURE brought by the various groups and the (now) national media examination.

Try dealing with the FACTS instead of your wishful thinking.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because FOX has the good sense to not go all half cocked before anyone knows what the facts are.
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the media's been going "half-cocked" and how did they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single person who is assuming Zimmerman should be in jail just because the kid he shot was black.
> 
> Come to think of it, that would include you, which might explain why you don't see it. The police report indicated that Zimmerman had a cut on his head, the girlfriend said she heard some type of struggle over the phone before the shots, and there is even a witness that claims he saw that fight. All of that proves that Zimmerman told the police the truth.
> 
> What the police have to find out now is if Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. If he did, he should face charges. If he was just following him to make sure he didn't break into a house somewhere in the neighborhood, and Martin actually initiated, and escalated, the confrontation, he shouldn't. Until I know the facts I won't make a decision.
Click to expand...


The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.

WTF are YOU babbling about?


----------



## taichiliberal

paulitician said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not shameful Liberal Media Race-Baiters. They leave that pathetic shite to CNN & NBC. They still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you truly understand who created the term "hispanic" and what it entails, you libertarian lunkhead?
> 
> And as the 911 tapes shows, it wasn't "liberals" that brought race into the issue, but Zimmerman himself!
> 
> Get your head out of Ron Paul's ass, will ya please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist.
Click to expand...



Just as I thought....another libertarian lunkhead parroting the neocon/teabagger rhetoric...and when confronted, you got NOTHING (here's where this libertarian lunkhead excerpts part of my response in an "I know you are, but what am I" retort).


----------



## paulitician

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the media's been going "half-cocked" and how did they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single person who is assuming Zimmerman should be in jail just because the kid he shot was black.
> 
> Come to think of it, that would include you, which might explain why you don't see it. The police report indicated that Zimmerman had a cut on his head, the girlfriend said she heard some type of struggle over the phone before the shots, and there is even a witness that claims he saw that fight. All of that proves that Zimmerman told the police the truth.
> 
> What the police have to find out now is if Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. If he did, he should face charges. If he was just following him to make sure he didn't break into a house somewhere in the neighborhood, and Martin actually initiated, and escalated, the confrontation, he shouldn't. Until I know the facts I won't make a decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
Click to expand...


Why do you hate America so much? In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.


----------



## taichiliberal

Katzndogz said:


> The more it looks like Zimmerman acted in self defense, the less you will hear of this case.



The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.

WTF are YOU babbling about?


----------



## paulitician

taichiliberal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you truly understand who created the term "hispanic" and what it entails, you libertarian lunkhead?
> 
> And as the 911 tapes shows, it wasn't "liberals" that brought race into the issue, but Zimmerman himself!
> 
> Get your head out of Ron Paul's ass, will ya please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought....another libertarian lunkhead parroting the neocon/teabagger rhetoric...and when confronted, you got NOTHING (here's where this libertarian lunkhead excerpts part of my response in an "I know you are, but what am I" retort).
Click to expand...


Nah, you're just an average bigot. I can spot em a mile away.


----------



## taichiliberal

paulitician said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single person who is assuming Zimmerman should be in jail just because the kid he shot was black.
> 
> Come to think of it, that would include you, which might explain why you don't see it. The police report indicated that Zimmerman had a cut on his head, the girlfriend said she heard some type of struggle over the phone before the shots, and there is even a witness that claims he saw that fight. All of that proves that Zimmerman told the police the truth.
> 
> What the police have to find out now is if Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. If he did, he should face charges. If he was just following him to make sure he didn't break into a house somewhere in the neighborhood, and Martin actually initiated, and escalated, the confrontation, he shouldn't. Until I know the facts I won't make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Are you just being a stupid crank with this neocon/teabagger BS?  Or are you truly just another libertarian lunkhead parroting your neocon/teabagger cousin's stupidity?
> 
> In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.
Click to expand...


Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".

Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Crowley on CNN, their chief political correspondent, this AM asked Gov Scott of Florida why it "took more than a month to react?"
> 
> Today is Sunday the 25th of March and the shooting took place on Sunday February 26th.  That's 28 days ago which is now exactly a month ago, and the Gov appointed a special prosecutor and a task force to investigate on the 22nd. So why wasn't she able to report this factually, and based on that why should we believe her reporting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those idiots can only think of one answer to the question because anything else would spoinl their attempt to make this a race issue.
> 
> The reason that it took so long is that the Sanford Police investigated the incident and determined that Zimmerman's story checked out and they released him. That should have been it but the parents of the boy weren't satisfied and then ONLY because Treyvon is black and they thought Zimmerman was white, did it become a major story. Now that it is, Gov.Scott is placating the hysterical lynch mob by having someone look into it. the fact that after all that, Zimmerman is still a free man today makes me suspect that Zimmerman's story still checks out. Mind you, it is only speculation on my part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop treating your supposition and conjecture as fact.
> 
> It took the PARENT of Martin 3 days before they got the word from the local police dept. as to what happened to their missing kid. Zimmerman was NEVER taken down to a precinct for an OFFICIAL questioning DESPITE being involved in a fatal shooting.  He still hasn't to this day.
> 
> No decent foresnics.
> 
> WTF is that all about?
> 
> If it were NOT for the due diligence of local black media (and then national black media) along with Progressive radio stations, the Main Stream Media would have kept this story on the back burner....hell, Fox News was STILL the last one to catch on with coverage AFTER the Big 3 started coverage.
> 
> Gov. Scott is involved because of the PRESSURE brought by the various groups and the (now) national media examination.
> 
> Try dealing with the FACTS instead of your wishful thinking.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman was taken into custody, and released after the police determined they had no probable cause.

As for the forensics, do you think the world works like CSI? Most of the crap they show is impossible half the rest is junk science, and half of the real stuff they show won't hold up in court. Most police departments can't do a fraction of the forensics that actually exists, so the police screwing it up is not part of some massive conspiracy. 

Why don't you start dealing with the facts before you try lecturing others.


----------



## paulitician

taichiliberal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Are you just being a stupid crank with this neocon/teabagger BS?  Or are you truly just another libertarian lunkhead parroting your neocon/teabagger cousin's stupidity?
> 
> In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".
> 
> Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


You don't believe in Due Process? Man, you Socialists/Progressives really are lost. Maybe America isn't the place for you? May i suggest China or North Korea? Bon Voyage.


----------



## taichiliberal

paulitician said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought....another libertarian lunkhead parroting the neocon/teabagger rhetoric...and when confronted, you got NOTHING (here's where this libertarian lunkhead excerpts part of my response in an "I know you are, but what am I" retort).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just an average bigot. I can spot em a mile away.
Click to expand...


The chronology of the posts has oft demonstrated your intellectual dishonesty and inability to deal with ALL relevent facts, as well as your insipid stubborness when it comes to facts that don't fit your beliefs.  But hey, why not just keep trying to personally attack me (neocon/teabagger mocking usually comes out about now) instead of dealing with ALL the FACTS surrounding this case?  That's about your speed, Libby.  Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal

paulitician said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Are you just being a stupid crank with this neocon/teabagger BS?  Or are you truly just another libertarian lunkhead parroting your neocon/teabagger cousin's stupidity?
> 
> In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".
> 
> Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe in Due Process? Man, you Socialists/Progressives really are lost. Maybe America isn't the place for you? May i suggest China or North Korea? Bon Voyage.
Click to expand...



Due Process begins with proper police procedure, you stupe.  As it's evident, the cops in that area didn't even do that!  A matter of history, a matter of fact that...which now requires scrutiny by other forces (state and possibly federal).

But do continue to babble like a good little neocon/teabagger/libertarian flunkie....it would be funny if it weren't so pathetic.  Carry on.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the media's been going "half-cocked" and how did they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single person who is assuming Zimmerman should be in jail just because the kid he shot was black.
> 
> Come to think of it, that would include you, which might explain why you don't see it. The police report indicated that Zimmerman had a cut on his head, the girlfriend said she heard some type of struggle over the phone before the shots, and there is even a witness that claims he saw that fight. All of that proves that Zimmerman told the police the truth.
> 
> What the police have to find out now is if Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. If he did, he should face charges. If he was just following him to make sure he didn't break into a house somewhere in the neighborhood, and Martin actually initiated, and escalated, the confrontation, he shouldn't. Until I know the facts I won't make a decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
Click to expand...


I am babbling about the facts, something that is strange to you.

The tape did not record his ideals, he didn't enunciate them to the operator. I have listened to the tapes, and the only slur it is possible to get out of the tape is ambiguous. Even if he said it, and was actually referring to Martin, it doesn't say anything about Zimmerman's ideals, it might. however, be indicative of state of mind.


What matters is who started the fight, not why it started. If Martin turned around and called Zimmerman a honky and Zimmerman attacked him Zimmerman over reacted. If Martin attacked Zimmerman because he was being followed, he over reacted. Simple statements of fact,


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Are you just being a stupid crank with this neocon/teabagger BS?  Or are you truly just another libertarian lunkhead parroting your neocon/teabagger cousin's stupidity?
> 
> In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".
> 
> Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


The only person in this process whose due process rights are a concern are George Zimmerman's, are you trying to argue the police are railroading him? If not, stop talking about due process.


----------



## paulitician

taichiliberal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".
> 
> Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe in Due Process? Man, you Socialists/Progressives really are lost. Maybe America isn't the place for you? May i suggest China or North Korea? Bon Voyage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Due Process begins with proper police procedure, you stupe.  As it's evident, the cops in that area didn't even do that!  A matter of history, a matter of fact that...which now requires scrutiny by other forces (state and possibly federal).
> 
> But do continue to babble like a good little neocon/teabagger/libertarian flunkie....it would be funny if it weren't so pathetic.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


 You're dumb. Seriously, it's true.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those idiots can only think of one answer to the question because anything else would spoinl their attempt to make this a race issue.
> 
> The reason that it took so long is that the Sanford Police investigated the incident and determined that Zimmerman's story checked out and they released him. That should have been it but the parents of the boy weren't satisfied and then ONLY because Treyvon is black and they thought Zimmerman was white, did it become a major story. Now that it is, Gov.Scott is placating the hysterical lynch mob by having someone look into it. the fact that after all that, Zimmerman is still a free man today makes me suspect that Zimmerman's story still checks out. Mind you, it is only speculation on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop treating your supposition and conjecture as fact.
> 
> It took the PARENT of Martin 3 days before they got the word from the local police dept. as to what happened to their missing kid. Zimmerman was NEVER taken down to a precinct for an OFFICIAL questioning DESPITE being involved in a fatal shooting.  He still hasn't to this day.
> 
> No decent foresnics.
> 
> WTF is that all about?
> 
> If it were NOT for the due diligence of local black media (and then national black media) along with Progressive radio stations, the Main Stream Media would have kept this story on the back burner....hell, Fox News was STILL the last one to catch on with coverage AFTER the Big 3 started coverage.
> 
> Gov. Scott is involved because of the PRESSURE brought by the various groups and the (now) national media examination.
> 
> Try dealing with the FACTS instead of your wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was taken into custody, and released after the police determined they had no probable cause.
> 
> Really?  Prove it!  Because to date he was NOT given a blood alcohol test, foresnics as to the ballistics from his gun, nor was the 911 tape brought into question as to WHY did he pursue and confront Martin when he told not to.  So beyond a quick Q&A, what the hell happened?  Was his gun even confiscated?  (and how the hell does a guy with a record get a CCWP?)
> 
> As for the forensics, do you think the world works like CSI? Most of the crap they show is impossible half the rest is junk science, and half of the real stuff they show won't hold up in court. Most police departments can't do a fraction of the forensics that actually exists, so the police screwing it up is not part of some massive conspiracy.
> 
> Who said anything about the CSI program, genius.  Standard ballistic test to determine powder residue on victims and perps hands has been around for a LONG time, and is available to even the most remote precinct/station.  If they don't have it on the premises, they can send it to a regional one that does.....and remember, it's was OVER A MONTH before the "main stream media" picked this up, which is MORE than enough time for proper police work to have taken place.
> 
> Why don't you start dealing with the facts before you try lecturing others.
Click to expand...


Why don't you start thinking beyond the talking points that make you feel good?


----------



## paulitician

Aw, Liberal cretins are just pissed because Zimmerman is actually Hispanic. It kinda throws a wrench in their 'Evil Whitey kills Black Kid' Race-Baiting hysteria. Liberal Media Outlets like CNN & NBC are absolutely befuddled as to how to proceed. First they called him 'White' and indicted the entire White Race. But now they're backpedaling and have become distraught. The Liberal Media is a joke. Period, end of story.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single person who is assuming Zimmerman should be in jail just because the kid he shot was black.
> 
> Come to think of it, that would include you, which might explain why you don't see it. The police report indicated that Zimmerman had a cut on his head, the girlfriend said she heard some type of struggle over the phone before the shots, and there is even a witness that claims he saw that fight. All of that proves that Zimmerman told the police the truth.
> 
> What the police have to find out now is if Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. If he did, he should face charges. If he was just following him to make sure he didn't break into a house somewhere in the neighborhood, and Martin actually initiated, and escalated, the confrontation, he shouldn't. Until I know the facts I won't make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am babbling about the facts, something that is strange to you.
> 
> Sorry, but your history on these threads demonstrate time and again what a quantum neocon gasbag you are.  let's see if you can do better here.
> 
> The tape did not record his ideals, he didn't enunciate them to the operator. I have listened to the tapes, and the only slur it is possible to get out of the tape is ambiguous. Even if he said it, and was actually referring to Martin, it doesn't say anything about Zimmerman's ideals, it might. however, be indicative of state of mind.
> 
> Are you fucking stupid or just insipidly stubborn?  Here gasbag, BS & deny this:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman&#39;s Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Zimmerman makes all types of assumptions that DON'T coincide with additional information.  Given his history of calls on "suspicious" black males that DID NOT PAN OUT, his state of mind is pretty evident....and he DID NOT  have to pursue Martin.
> 
> What matters is who started the fight, not why it started. If Martin turned around and called Zimmerman a honky and Zimmerman attacked him Zimmerman over reacted. If Martin attacked Zimmerman because he was being followed, he over reacted. Simple statements of fact,
Click to expand...


You're simple if you think your supposition and conjecture will pass the muster.  Zimmerman INITIATED THE CONFRONTATION, as the tape clearly tells that he PURSUED Martin when it was NOT necessary or prompted by the cops.  Referring to Martin as an "asshole" and a "fucking (coon?)"  along with his generalize assumptions gives a clear indication of his mindset, whether YOU like it or not.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Are you just being a stupid crank with this neocon/teabagger BS?  Or are you truly just another libertarian lunkhead parroting your neocon/teabagger cousin's stupidity?
> 
> In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".
> 
> Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only person in this process whose due process rights are a concern are George Zimmerman's, are you trying to argue the police are railroading him? If not, stop talking about due process.
Click to expand...


Are you really this fucking dense or are you just being obstinate?  Due process means exactly that.....the process of investingation before any charges are actually being done.  You shoot someone in a public area when there is serious question as to motive and cause, you should be arrested and taken in for questioning, drug testing, foresnics, etc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman&#39;s Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Deal with it.


----------



## taichiliberal

paulitician said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe in Due Process? Man, you Socialists/Progressives really are lost. Maybe America isn't the place for you? May i suggest China or North Korea? Bon Voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due Process begins with proper police procedure, you stupe.  As it's evident, the cops in that area didn't even do that!  A matter of history, a matter of fact that...which now requires scrutiny by other forces (state and possibly federal).
> 
> But do continue to babble like a good little neocon/teabagger/libertarian flunkie....it would be funny if it weren't so pathetic.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumb. Seriously, it's true.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving my point, Pauly.  Have the last word, if it makes you feel better.  You're dismissed!


----------



## paulitician

taichiliberal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due Process begins with proper police procedure, you stupe.  As it's evident, the cops in that area didn't even do that!  A matter of history, a matter of fact that...which now requires scrutiny by other forces (state and possibly federal).
> 
> But do continue to babble like a good little neocon/teabagger/libertarian flunkie....it would be funny if it weren't so pathetic.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb. Seriously, it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point, Pauly.  Have the last word, if it makes you feel better.  You're dismissed!
Click to expand...


Ok. You're also an angry bigot. See ya.


----------



## taichiliberal

paulitician said:


> Aw, Liberal cretins are just pissed because Zimmerman is actually Hispanic. It kinda throws a wrench in their 'Evil Whitey kills Black Kid' Race-Baiting hysteria. Liberal Media Outlets like CNN & NBC are absolutely befuddled as to how to proceed. First they called him 'White' and indicted the entire White Race. But now they're backpedaling and have become distraught. The Liberal Media is a joke. Period, end of story.



Pauly is STILL babbling in his ignorance regarding the true origin and definition of the word "hispanic".

Zimmerman's own history of calls to the cops and the following set his mindset regarding racial prejudice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman&#39;s Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]


Pauly is just another stupid libertarian/neocon/teabagger crank.  Ignore him.


----------



## MarcATL

taichiliberal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Are you just being a stupid crank with this neocon/teabagger BS?  Or are you truly just another libertarian lunkhead parroting your neocon/teabagger cousin's stupidity?
> 
> In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".
> 
> Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.
Click to expand...

My brother, I implore you, do not engage with circus barkers...for you just stoop to their deplorable level. They are to be laughed at or pitied from afar, but certainly not fed.


----------



## paulitician

MarcATL said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Are you just being a stupid crank with this neocon/teabagger BS?  Or are you truly just another libertarian lunkhead parroting your neocon/teabagger cousin's stupidity?
> 
> In America we have a thing called Due Process. We do not approve of Lynch-Mobs. I know that bothers you Socialists/Progressives, but that's the way it is. So get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey genius, "due process" includes PROPER POLICE PROCEDURE....that means you DO NOT just let a man involved in a fatal shooting go scott free without so much as taking them to a precinct for questioning, drug/alcohol test. The call for justice is a call for Zimmerman to be arrested, not "lynched".
> 
> Intellectually dishonest libertarians/neocons/teabaggers are quick to distort and misrepresent anything that does not fit into your warped version of life....but the FACTS will always be your undoing.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother, I implore you, do not engage with circus barkers...for you just stoop to their deplorable level. They are to be laughed at or pitied from afar, but certainly not fed.
Click to expand...


Racist.


----------



## frazzledgear

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Don't start that because it is total bs.  This issue is being discussed nonstop on Fox as well just like the others, going on and on about what is and isn't known and rehashing every aspect and every permutation.  Are you going to comment about the Black Panthers are offering $10000 for Zimmerman dead or alive?  Essentially offering money to anyone who murders Zimmerman. Would you be ok with that if the races of everyone involved and those inserting themselves into the story in order to inflame passions were reversed?  You ok if the KKK offered $10000 to anyone who "captured" a black Zimmerman DEAD OR ALIVE?  You really want to live in a country where hot-headed thugs think they are justified to act as judge, jury and executioner?  There is a reason juries are instructed to put their feelings, passions and emotions aside and base their verdict on the facts of the case.  What is going on now with that race-baiting hate monger Al Sharpton and Black Panther thugs inserting themselves into it for the specific purpose of inflaming passion means the odds of a just outcome for anyone just took a sharp nosedive.  

This was a terrible and unnecessary event but I've had enough of the unfounded assumption Zimmerman only killed him because he was black.  I am not convinced that is true at all.  There really is evidence it was Zimmerman who was yelling for help after all as he claimed, as well as witnesses insisting it Zimmerman screaming for help and getting beaten.  Not so cut and dried after all although the entire thing could have been avoided.  Inflaming passions means an increased likelihood of a violent response and more unnecessary injuries and death unless the inflamed crowds get what they want for an outcome -NO MATTER WHAT THE EVIDENCE REALLY IS.  Inflamed crowds don't care about the truth or the facts or justice -and THAT is the whole point for the race baiters and why they are doing it.  It is about inflaming passions in case real justice would result in Zimmerman walking -which they will not accept no matter what the full evidence is. 

But if you were Zimmerman now, how much faith would you have that you are going to get a fair hearing at all?  This is NOT an issue that can be decided by media hype or demonstrations, threats of violence and the black KKK calling for Zimmerman's murder.  It IS being impartially investigated but you better be prepared for the very real possibility he doesn't get charged with a crime. Regardless of those deliberately trying to inflame crowds so they will be more likely to erupt in violence if that is the result -he really may end up not being charged.  Again.

Even if he is charged, this is now poisoning the jury pool where he stands much less chance of a fair trial. Just as Sharpton and The black KKZk want.  Every jury would likely fear the violent reaction if the crowds Sharpton and the black KKK are deliberately inflaming if they bring back anything but a guilty verdict.  Again, would that work for you if the races of everyone involved were reversed?

But suppose a jury acquits him after hearing ALL the evidence -hearing all the evidence is something none of us will be doing because the media not only isn't interested in a fair airing of all the facts, it isn't in possession of all the facts.  All they know is the races, the fact Zimmerman mistakenly believed he was up to no good, who had a gun and who ended up dead.  All the media care about are ratings and focusing on the difference in skin color to the exclusion of all else plays better, pretending Zimmerman only killed him because he was black plays better.  But if Zimmerman ends up murdered  as a result of the media hype intent on portraying this -WITHOUT ALL THE FACTS-as some kind of cold-blooded racial killing when it looks less and less to be the case, yet resulting in the black KKK offering anyone $10000 to murder Zimmerman -than a far worse crime will have happened and justice defeated.  

In the meantime in my city a 6 year old black girl was shot dead in a senseless drive-by a couple of weeks ago as she walked down the street also minding her own business.  The media doesn't give a flying fuck about it and Obama isn't going to mention how she looks like his daughter.  Because her murderer was black and apparently the public, the media and blacks themselves just don't find that to be much of a big deal at all.  You know when I see blacks out in the streets protesting the extremely high rate of black on black crime and start demanding a stop to it because they deserve better fom their own and their children deserve better and that it isn't business as usual -then maybe the media as well as the black KKK will treat the unconscionable and senseless murder of that beautiful, innocent 6 year old child as the very big deal it is as well and not as if a black child getting murdered by a black person in an even far more senseless manner than this - is nothing but a big yawn.  The double standard and cold blooded hypocrisy is no doubt a real comfort to that child's mother, don't you think?


----------



## American Horse

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fight" was a result of Zimmerman PURPOSEFULLY CONFRONTING MARTIN WITH HIS PREJUDICE IDEALS....IDEALS RECORDED ON THE 911 TAPE.
> 
> WTF are YOU babbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am babbling about the facts, something that is strange to you.
> 
> Sorry, but your history on these threads demonstrate time and again what a quantum neocon gasbag you are.  let's see if you can do better here.
> 
> The tape did not record his ideals, he didn't enunciate them to the operator. I have listened to the tapes, and the only slur it is possible to get out of the tape is ambiguous. Even if he said it, and was actually referring to Martin, it doesn't say anything about Zimmerman's ideals, it might. however, be indicative of state of mind.
> 
> Are you fucking stupid or just insipidly stubborn?  Here gasbag, BS & deny this:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman's Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Zimmerman makes all types of assumptions that DON'T coincide with additional information.  Given his history of calls on "suspicious" black males that DID NOT PAN OUT, his state of mind is pretty evident....and he DID NOT  have to pursue Martin.
> 
> What matters is who started the fight, not why it started. If Martin turned around and called Zimmerman a honky and Zimmerman attacked him Zimmerman over reacted. If Martin attacked Zimmerman because he was being followed, he over reacted. Simple statements of fact,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're simple if you think your supposition and conjecture will pass the muster.  Zimmerman INITIATED THE CONFRONTATION, as the tape clearly tells that he PURSUED Martin when it was NOT necessary or prompted by the cops.  Referring to Martin as an "asshole" and a "fucking (coon?)"  along with his generalize assumptions gives a clear indication of his mindset, whether YOU like it or not.
Click to expand...


Did you listen to the audio for any reason other than to find recriminating words by Zimmerman?  Notice if you will, that you can clearly hear Zim beginning to follow Miller (you can hear his breathing and friction of his trousers/footfalls) and when the 911 operator says "we don't want you to do that," Zim hesitates and about the same time passes as when he first walked and then he stops.  I conclude from that that he had returned to where he started from, at his SUV.  There is no indication from the sounds and his breathing that he actually pursued Miller longer than about 10-12 seconds and only at a walking speed.

The police department had access to all this information, as well as the exact times, including even the time of the firing of the pistol, and Zim's screaming; all of it.  They know much more than we do, and there is no reason at all that they would let an actual murder/manslaughter suspect go other than that they had a real understanding of the events surrounding the situation.


----------



## MarcATL

frazzledgear said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start that because it is total bs.  This issue is being discussed nonstop on Fox as well just like the others, going on and on about what is and isn't known and rehashing every aspect and every permutation.  Are you going to comment about the Black Panthers are offering $10000 for Zimmerman dead or alive?  Essentially offering money to anyone who murders Zimmerman. Would you be ok with that if the races of everyone involved and those inserting themselves into the story in order to inflame passions were reversed?  You ok if the KKK offered $10000 to anyone who "captured" a black Zimmerman DEAD OR ALIVE?  You really want to live in a country where hot-headed thugs think they are justified to act as judge, jury and executioner?  There is a reason juries are instructed to put their feelings, passions and emotions aside and base their verdict on the facts of the case.  What is going on now with that race-baiting hate monger Al Sharpton and Black Panther thugs inserting themselves into it for the specific purpose of inflaming passion means the odds of a just outcome for anyone just took a sharp nosedive.
> 
> This was a terrible and unnecessary event but I've had enough of the unfounded assumption Zimmerman only killed him because he was black.  I am not convinced that is true at all.  There really is evidence it was Zimmerman who was yelling for help after all as he claimed, as well as witnesses insisting it Zimmerman screaming for help and getting beaten.  Not so cut and dried after all although the entire thing could have been avoided.  Inflaming passions means an increased likelihood of a violent response and more unnecessary injuries and death unless the inflamed crowds get what they want for an outcome -NO MATTER WHAT THE EVIDENCE REALLY IS.  Inflamed crowds don't care about the truth or the facts or justice -and THAT is the whole point for the race baiters and why they are doing it.  It is about inflaming passions in case real justice would result in Zimmerman walking -which they will not accept no matter what the full evidence is.
> 
> But if you were Zimmerman now, how much faith would you have that you are going to get a fair hearing at all?  This is NOT an issue that can be decided by media hype or demonstrations, threats of violence and the black KKK calling for Zimmerman's murder.  It IS being impartially investigated but you better be prepared for the very real possibility he doesn't get charged with a crime. Regardless of those deliberately trying to inflame crowds so they will be more likely to erupt in violence if that is the result -he really may end up not being charged.  Again.
> 
> Even if he is charged, this is now poisoning the jury pool where he stands much less chance of a fair trial. Just as Sharpton and The black KKZk want.  Every jury would likely fear the violent reaction if the crowds Sharpton and the black KKK are deliberately inflaming if they bring back anything but a guilty verdict.  Again, would that work for you if the races of everyone involved were reversed?
> 
> But suppose a jury acquits him after hearing ALL the evidence -hearing all the evidence is something none of us will be doing because the media not only isn't interested in a fair airing of all the facts, it isn't in possession of all the facts.  All they know is the races, the fact Zimmerman mistakenly believed he was up to no good, who had a gun and who ended up dead.  All the media care about are ratings and focusing on the difference in skin color to the exclusion of all else plays better, pretending Zimmerman only killed him because he was black plays better.  But if Zimmerman ends up murdered  as a result of the media hype intent on portraying this -WITHOUT ALL THE FACTS-as some kind of cold-blooded racial killing when it looks less and less to be the case, yet resulting in the black KKK offering anyone $10000 to murder Zimmerman -than a far worse crime will have happened and justice defeated.
> 
> In the meantime in my city a 6 year old black girl was shot dead in a senseless drive-by a couple of weeks ago as she walked down the street also minding her own business.  The media doesn't give a flying fuck about it and Obama isn't going to mention how she looks like his daughter.  Because her murderer was black and apparently the public, the media and blacks themselves just don't find that to be much of a big deal at all.  You know when I see blacks out in the streets protesting the extremely high rate of black on black crime and start demanding a stop to it because they deserve better fom their own and their children deserve better and that it isn't business as usual -then maybe the media as well as the black KKK will treat the unconscionable and senseless murder of that beautiful, innocent 6 year old child as the very big deal it is as well and not as if a black child getting murdered by a black person in an even far more senseless manner than this - is nothing but a big yawn.  The double standard and cold blooded hypocrisy is no doubt a real comfort to that child's mother, don't you think?
Click to expand...

Who's calling for Zimmerman's murder?

The fact that you use the name "Black Panthers" referring to "The New Black Panthers" tells me that you're lumping the two together. The original Black Panthers doesn't have anything to do with The New Black Panthers. They don't recognize them, neither does any mainstream leader of the black community. Only The FOXNEWS is going on and on and on about The New Black Panthers and their importance in society.

Furthermore the fact that you lump Al Sharpton with a group like The New Black Panthers tells me all I need to know about you and your position.

Carry on.


----------



## GHook93

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



LOL Dopey. I don't think you watched fox news lately. Hannity and O'Reilly have been talking about this story to nausea! Look on the foxnews.com webpage, at least one story has been at the top for about two weeks now!


----------



## MarcATL

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Dopey. I don't think you watched fox news lately. Hannity and O'Reilly have been talking about this story to nausea! Look on the foxnews.com webpage, at least one story has been at the top for about two weeks now!
Click to expand...

FOX has covered this for about a maximum of one week now.

The rest of the media between 2 - 3.5 weeks, depending on the host.

Mainstream media has covered this for about 2 - 3 weeks now.


----------



## laughinReaper

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Tragic as it is, most likely because there are more important things to cover?


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Dopey. I don't think you watched fox news lately. Hannity and O'Reilly have been talking about this story to nausea! Look on the foxnews.com webpage, at least one story has been at the top for about two weeks now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOX has covered this for about a maximum of one week now.
> 
> The rest of the media between 2 - 3.5 weeks, depending on the host.
> 
> Mainstream media has covered this for about 2 - 3 weeks now.
Click to expand...


That explains the hysterical over reaction of fools who blindly accept their media diet of bullshit.


----------



## taichiliberal

American Horse said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am babbling about the facts, something that is strange to you.
> 
> Sorry, but your history on these threads demonstrate time and again what a quantum neocon gasbag you are.  let's see if you can do better here.
> 
> The tape did not record his ideals, he didn't enunciate them to the operator. I have listened to the tapes, and the only slur it is possible to get out of the tape is ambiguous. Even if he said it, and was actually referring to Martin, it doesn't say anything about Zimmerman's ideals, it might. however, be indicative of state of mind.
> 
> Are you fucking stupid or just insipidly stubborn?  Here gasbag, BS & deny this:
> 
> ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman's Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube
> 
> Zimmerman makes all types of assumptions that DON'T coincide with additional information.  Given his history of calls on "suspicious" black males that DID NOT PAN OUT, his state of mind is pretty evident....and he DID NOT  have to pursue Martin.
> 
> What matters is who started the fight, not why it started. If Martin turned around and called Zimmerman a honky and Zimmerman attacked him Zimmerman over reacted. If Martin attacked Zimmerman because he was being followed, he over reacted. Simple statements of fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're simple if you think your supposition and conjecture will pass the muster.  Zimmerman INITIATED THE CONFRONTATION, as the tape clearly tells that he PURSUED Martin when it was NOT necessary or prompted by the cops.  Referring to Martin as an "asshole" and a "fucking (coon?)"  along with his generalize assumptions gives a clear indication of his mindset, whether YOU like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you listen to the audio for any reason other than to find recriminating words by Zimmerman?
> 
> I listened to this audio to get INFORMATION...FACTS regarding this case.  Too bad if YOU don't like the implications of that information.
> 
> Notice if you will, that you can clearly hear Zim beginning to follow Miller (you can hear his breathing and friction of his trousers/footfalls) and when the 911 operator says "we don't want you to do that," Zim hesitates and about the same time passes as when he first walked and then he stops.
> 
> Are you shitting me?  The LAST thing that is established is that Zimmerman states that Martin is running away from him. After which he starts jabbering with the cops about his location, etc., etc. The "trousers/footfalls" you hear are happening AFTER the cops tell him "you don't have to do that" as well.
> 
> I conclude from that that he had returned to where he started from, at his SUV.  There is no indication from the sounds and his breathing that he actually pursued Miller longer than about 10-12 seconds and only at a walking speed.
> 
> Your "conclusions" are pure supposition and conjecture based on a total misreading of the information provided.  The initial noise could just as well been Zimmerman moving around in the seat of his car.  And there is "noise" after the cops put a kibosh on Zimmerman's surveillance offer, as well as AFTER Zimmerman says that Martin is running away from him.  Sorry pal, but Nancy Drew you ain't.
> 
> The police department had access to all this information, as well as the exact times, including even the time of the firing of the pistol, and Zim's screaming; all of it.  They know much more than we do, and there is no reason at all that they would let an actual murder/manslaughter suspect go other than that they had a real understanding of the events surrounding the situation.
Click to expand...


More supposition and conjecture from you that contradicts the FACTS....one of which is that the cops DID NOT initially release the tapes, which by law they are obligated to do (911 being public property and all).  Also, since when do Neighborhood Watch folk carry guns?  And how does a guy with an arrest record get a CCWP?  Where's the foresnic examination of the crime scene (I am assuming Zimmerman's gun was confiscated.), the detailed questioning of a civilian outside of his domain involved in a fatal shooting?  (I am assuming Zimmerman's gun was confiscated.)  That Zimmerman wasn't at LEAST detained 24 hours for questioning speaks volumes to the slip shod work by the local cops.  Zimmerman's own words and attitude speaks volumes as to his motivation that lead to a fatal shooting of an innocent young man.  Hell, even the Murdoch owned NY POST journalist had to cop to the FACT that if Al Sharpton and local black journalist had not pushed this, NO ONE OUTSIDE THE AREA WOULD BE AWARE OF THIS, and Zimmerman and the local cops would be without proper scrutiny.

Fox Noise speaks for itself....behind the curve on this one, and taking an immediate "blame the victim" attitude from it's punditry.  'Nuff said.


----------



## taichiliberal

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Dopey. I don't think you watched fox news lately. Hannity and O'Reilly have been talking about this story to nausea! Look on the foxnews.com webpage, at least one story has been at the top for about two weeks now!
Click to expand...


Newsflash chuckles, the key word to your inane response was "lately"......and "lately" Fox Noise and the two shills you mentioned have been alluding to "blame the victim" to coincide with Zimmerman's defense.  That Fox Noise was slow and reluctant to pick up this story in the first place speaks volumes.

Oh, and you are correct when you claimed "I don't think".  I suggest you do before your fingers hit the keys in the future...and that requires an examination of ALL the information involved.  Carry on.


----------



## Katzndogz

Fox didn't jump on the mob bandwagon.  They covered the story, just not with the appropriate amount of vitriol.


----------



## newpolitics

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Because Fox news is racist and doesn't know how to sincerely cover a story about racism without revealing that, so they try to steer clear, but even the little bit that they did shed on this story revealed their stunted emotional growth, such as when Geraldo made the ridiculous assertion that it was the hoodie's fault. Typical from fox. Using a scapegoat to undermine what was a racist act, pure and simple.


----------



## Katzndogz

Have you heard the statements by the parents?  Did you notice the subtle change in the allegations of racism.  It's off the table.  It's now racial profiling because not every black kid who dresses like a thug and acts like a thug really is a thug.


----------



## The Infidel

*This case is very disturbing... 

They have put a bounty out on that poor man, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...

Spike Lee posts the wrong address for Zimmerman, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...

Al Sharpton stirring up racist hatred, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...

I am shocked at where we are going as a nation.


WHERE ARE YOU OBAMA...????? WHERE ARE YOU ERIC HOLDER????? 


YOU FUCKING BASTATRDS!!!!!​*


----------



## MarcATL

The Infidel said:


> *This case is very disturbing...
> 
> They have put a bounty out on that poor man, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...
> 
> Spike Lee posts the wrong address for Zimmerman, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...
> 
> Al Sharpton stirring up racist hatred, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...
> 
> I am shocked at where we are going as a nation.
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU OBAMA...????? WHERE ARE YOU ERIC HOLDER?????
> 
> 
> YOU FUCKING BASTATRDS!!!!!​*


Not only are you lumping the wrong people together...you're outright wrong.

No one is "race-baiting" anything.

If anything the made up term "Race-baiting" is being conducted by the authorities of Sanford, FL and the Zimmerman defense team.


----------



## Edgetho

Not that anybody with an above room temperature IQ doesn't already know this, but the American Media is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the dimocrap party.  Has been for the last thirty-five years.

The Major networks play it close to the vest but their satellites like this..?  No worries.  They don't even try to hide their disgusting nature --

*MSNBC Omits Crucial Words From 911 Call To Paint Zimmerman As A Racist*







Alternate headline: MSNBC hits new low, keeps digging

Heres how MSNBC framed the call:

This guy looks like hes up to no good. . . he looks black, Zimmerman told a police dispatcher from his car.

What he really said:

ZIMMERMAN: This guy looks like hes up to no good, or hes on drugs or something. Its raining and hes just walking around, looking about.

911 DISPATCHER: Okay, is this guy, is he white, black, or Hispanic?

ZIMMERMAN: He looks black.

As you can see, Zimmerman only mentioned Martins race after being asked by the dispatcher.

Ed:

dimocraps and their minions lie.  It's what they do.  It's all they do.

Dogs bark, pigs oink, ducks quack --

dimocraps lie.


----------



## Edgetho

And just in case somebody goes to the link I provided -pMSNBC has 'fixed' it.  After the report of their bias got out and they got busted for it, they went in and redacted it.

Fortunately, we got a screen shot of it before the dishonest bastards could scrub it down the memory hole

U.S. News - Neighbor comes to defense of Trayvon Martin's shooter


----------



## paulitician

What is it with Racist Democrats and Hoodies?


----------



## taichiliberal

Reality check for our knee-jerk right wing apologist, gun nuts, neocons, teabaggers and libertarian lunkheads:


Trayvon Martin lead investigator wanted George Zimmerman arrested the night of the fatal shooting - Crimesider - CBS News

Trayvon Martin: Trayvon Martin shooter George Zimmerman broke Neighborhood Watch gun rules - chicagotribune.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman&#39;s Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Here's something new for FOX to cover..

Trayvon Martin Case: Exclusive Surveillance Video of George Zimmerman - ABC News


----------



## Sallow

paulitician said:


> What is it with Racist Democrats and Hoodies?



Where does Paul keep his sheets?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz3PZSLjhmA]Ron Paul talks about secession... in front of the Confederate Flag - YouTube[/ame]

No photoshopping necessary.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> Here's something new for FOX to cover..
> 
> Trayvon Martin Case: Exclusive Surveillance Video of George Zimmerman - ABC News



Wheres all those gashes and broken bones? I thought Trayvon fucked him up?


----------



## paulitician

Oh, those Democrats and their Hoodies. Waddayagonnado?


----------



## Katzndogz

The problem with investigative reporting is the kind of dirt that's dug up.  

The libs are having a hard time portraying Zimmerman as a crazed racist.

In Trayvon Martin case, a complex portrait of shooter emerges - latimes.com

Problems with trying to say he got some sort of pass because his father was a retired judge too.


----------



## MarcATL

Hey the FOXNEWS watchers and defenders.

Have the FOXNEWS covered the latest news in the case...the video which shows that the killer, George Zimmerman doesn't appear to have a scratch or at least not anything indicating being hurt directly after being arrested?

Did any of their actual news anchors covered it? How about their pundits?

Anyone...?


----------



## taichiliberal

Katzndogz said:


> The problem with investigative reporting is the kind of dirt that's dug up.
> 
> The libs are having a hard time portraying Zimmerman as a crazed racist.
> 
> In Trayvon Martin case, a complex portrait of shooter emerges - latimes.com
> 
> Problems with trying to say he got some sort of pass because his father was a retired judge too.



His father has a connection to the State Attny. that prevented the chief detective from doing his job, genius.  You'd know that if you got your head out of Limbaugh's fat ass and read something else besides Newsbusters and the WND.

Oh, and explain to us all why suddenly the State Attny. removes himself from the case AFTER he prevents Zimmerman from being arrested?  This should be good.


----------



## Two Thumbs

MarcATL said:


> Hey the FOXNEWS watchers and defenders.
> 
> Have the FOXNEWS covered the latest news in the case...the video which shows that the killer, George Zimmerman doesn't appear to have a scratch or at least not anything indicating being hurt directly after being arrested?
> 
> Did any of their actual news anchors covered it? How about their pundits?
> 
> Anyone...?



They covered that this morning.

sorry ya racist fuck, but FOX has covered it on every single last show, that I have seen.

Pity you suck so fucking much that honesty can't seep in.

But you keep praying for Zimmerman to get killed.  I'm sure Satan answers prayers as well.


----------



## Katzndogz

taichiliberal said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with investigative reporting is the kind of dirt that's dug up.
> 
> The libs are having a hard time portraying Zimmerman as a crazed racist.
> 
> In Trayvon Martin case, a complex portrait of shooter emerges - latimes.com
> 
> Problems with trying to say he got some sort of pass because his father was a retired judge too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His father has a connection to the State Attny. that prevented the chief detective from doing his job, genius.  You'd know that if you got your head out of Limbaugh's fat ass and read something else besides Newsbusters and the WND.
> 
> Oh, and explain to us all why suddenly the State Attny. removes himself from the case AFTER he prevents Zimmerman from being arrested?  This should be good.
Click to expand...


There was no connection to the state attorney because Zimmerman's father was a retired judge from Virginia with no connection to Florida.


----------



## paulitician

This one's very surprising. I gotta admit, CNN did well on this one. They actually called a shameful Racist opportunist out. And that's very rare for them. Unfortunately, they'll probably fire Brooke Baldwin in the near future. She'll definitely have to watch her back now.


Brooke Baldwin asks Rep. Corrine Brown if her African American colleagues would be as upset about the circumstances of the Trayvon Martin case if the Trayvon was white. Rep. Brown responds she was heavily involved in aiding the investigation of a slain white girl.

Brooke then asks Rep. Brown if she could recall the name of the slain girl. Rep. Brown attempts to dodge the question, but after Brooke repeats the question Rep. Brown looses her cool and ges into a tirade about taxes. Brooke attempts to defuse the situation and ends the interview.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxs5Woss__k]Rep. Corrine Brown has a Meltdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



The story is aimed at you, Marccy, the red meat in your racialist worldview.

The story is pumped by those who want a virtual race-war, who prosper when the races are at each other' throats.


Wise up.


----------



## MarcATL

taichiliberal said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with investigative reporting is the kind of dirt that's dug up.
> 
> The libs are having a hard time portraying Zimmerman as a crazed racist.
> 
> In Trayvon Martin case, a complex portrait of shooter emerges - latimes.com
> 
> Problems with trying to say he got some sort of pass because his father was a retired judge too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His father has a connection to the State Attny. that prevented the chief detective from doing his job, genius.  You'd know that if you got your head out of Limbaugh's fat ass and read something else besides Newsbusters and the WND.
> 
> Oh, and explain to us all why suddenly the State Attny. removes himself from the case AFTER he prevents Zimmerman from being arrested?  This should be good.
Click to expand...

These hard RWers aren't interested in knowing the truth, just in spewing their vitriolic ideology.


----------



## MarcATL

PoliticalChic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story is aimed at you, Marccy, the red meat in your *racialist *worldview.
> 
> The story is pumped by those who what a virtual race-war, who prosper when the races are at each other' throats.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
Click to expand...

Excuse me miss, but what does that word mean?


----------



## MarcATL

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey the FOXNEWS watchers and defenders.
> 
> Have the FOXNEWS covered the latest news in the case...the video which shows that the killer, George Zimmerman doesn't appear to have a scratch or at least not anything indicating being hurt directly after being arrested?
> 
> Did any of their actual news anchors covered it? How about their pundits?
> 
> Anyone...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They covered that this morning.
> 
> sorry ya racist fuck, but FOX has covered it on every single last show, that I have seen.
> 
> Pity you suck so fucking much that honesty can't seep in.
> 
> But you keep praying for Zimmerman to get killed.  I'm sure Satan answers prayers as well.
Click to expand...

They didn't cover it yesterday.
So they were an entire day late in a BIG news story.
That is equivalent to like a week in the news business.
And they're supposed to be the number one news network.
Why is that?
Could it be that they were waiting to get their talking points and marching orders sorted out?
Hmmmmm.....?

So what did they say anyway? I'm curious to know.


----------



## paulitician

Racist Black Panther wannabe post. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## American Horse

MarcATL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey the FOXNEWS watchers and defenders.
> 
> Have the FOXNEWS covered the latest news in the case...the video which shows that the killer, George Zimmerman doesn't appear to have a scratch or at least not anything indicating being hurt directly after being arrested?
> 
> Did any of their actual news anchors covered it? How about their pundits?
> 
> Anyone...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They covered that this morning.
> 
> sorry ya racist fuck, but FOX has covered it on every single last show, that I have seen.
> 
> Pity you suck so fucking much that honesty can't seep in.
> 
> 
> 
> But you keep praying for Zimmerman to get killed.  I'm sure Satan answers prayers as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't cover it yesterday.
> So they were an entire day late in a BIG news story.
> That is equivalent to like a week in the news business.
> And they're supposed to be the number one news network.
> Why is that?
> Could it be that they were waiting to get their talking points and marching orders sorted out?
> Hmmmmm.....?
> 
> So what did they say anyway? I'm curious to know.
Click to expand...


Your claims are completely inacurate.  I know that from simple observation. I saw about an hour total on  it on FNC yesterday, and there wre various invterviews including the lawyer(s) for the family of the victim


----------



## MarcATL

American Horse said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> They covered that this morning.
> 
> sorry ya racist fuck, but FOX has covered it on every single last show, that I have seen.
> 
> Pity you suck so fucking much that honesty can't seep in.
> 
> 
> 
> But you keep praying for Zimmerman to get killed.  I'm sure Satan answers prayers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't cover it yesterday.
> So they were an entire day late in a BIG news story.
> That is equivalent to like a week in the news business.
> And they're supposed to be the number one news network.
> Why is that?
> Could it be that they were waiting to get their talking points and marching orders sorted out?
> Hmmmmm.....?
> 
> So what did they say anyway? I'm curious to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claims are completely inacurate.  I know that from simple observation. I saw about an hour total on  it on FNC yesterday, and there wre various invterviews including the lawyer(s) for the family of the victim
Click to expand...

OK, fair enough.
What were they saying about it?
Finish your statement/report.


----------



## peach174

They showed the video just like all the other news did yesterday and then said that the video was to grainy to make any judgment and people should wait until the medical reports about it come out.


----------



## MarcATL

peach174 said:


> They showed the video just like all the other news did yesterday and then said that the video *was to grainy to make any judgment and people should wait until the medical reports about it come out.*


Ahhh....

Yes, they've got their talking point sorted out. Pretty much all the RWers were repeating that meme yesterday...."it's too grainy, so we should wait."

Of course they want to wait, that video is damning.

Thanks for your response though.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MarcATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story is aimed at you, Marccy, the red meat in your *racialist *worldview.
> 
> The story is pumped by those who what a virtual race-war, who prosper when the races are at each other' throats.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me miss, but what does that word mean?
Click to expand...


Racialist ....one to whom race is the determining factor in analyzing events and relationships.

ra·cial·ism  (rsh-lzm)
n.
1.
a. An emphasis on race or racial considerations, as in determining policy or interpreting events.
b. Policy or practice based on racial considerations.


Think that is a wise basis for decisions?


Zora Neale Hurston was right, All your skin folks aint your kin folks. And all your color aint your kind!

 Hurston was a Republican who was generally sympathetic to the Old Right and a fan of Booker T. Washington's self-help politics. She disagreed with the philosophies (including Communism and the New Deal) supported by many of her colleagues in the Harlem Renaissance.


You're being used, Marccy....
....the story is used to plant the seed that you must vote for the black candidate because of all those vicious white racists who are out to get you...

George Zimmerman...*'white*' Hispanic.....get it?


----------



## peach174

MarcATL said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the video just like all the other news did yesterday and then said that the video *was to grainy to make any judgment and people should wait until the medical reports about it come out.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....
> 
> Yes, they've got their talking point sorted out. Pretty much all the RWers were repeating that meme yesterday...."it's too grainy, so we should wait."
> 
> Of course they want to wait, that video is damning.
> 
> Thanks for your response though.
Click to expand...


It was Zimmerman's Attorney who said the video was grainy. Not Fox news. My Bad for how I wrote it.
U.S. News - Police video shows George Zimmerman shortly after Trayvon Martin shooting
But the Cop was looking at the back of his head.
Fox news comments were that everyone should wait until medical reports came out. That too many people on both sides are rushing to judgments before all the evidence comes to light.

Many people watch Fox news not just RWers


----------



## taichiliberal

Katzndogz said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with investigative reporting is the kind of dirt that's dug up.
> 
> The libs are having a hard time portraying Zimmerman as a crazed racist.
> 
> In Trayvon Martin case, a complex portrait of shooter emerges - latimes.com
> 
> Problems with trying to say he got some sort of pass because his father was a retired judge too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His father has a connection to the State Attny. that prevented the chief detective from doing his job, genius.  You'd know that if you got your head out of Limbaugh's fat ass and read something else besides Newsbusters and the WND.
> 
> Oh, and explain to us all why suddenly the State Attny. removes himself from the case AFTER he prevents Zimmerman from being arrested?  This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no connection to the state attorney because Zimmerman's father was a retired judge from Virginia with no connection to Florida.
Click to expand...


I stand corrected, as the only "connection" seems to be son George and the local police:

Trayvon Martin: The 5 Key Unanswered Questions | ThinkProgress

Sanford Police Chief Was Dean at College That Expelled George Zimmerman | Complex


----------



## buckeye45_73

MarcATL said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big story.  It's only a big story to racist liberals.  After all, the two black boys who poured gasoline and set a 13 year old white boy on fire wasn't exactly news to CNN or MSNBC.  Black mobs beating up white fair goers at the Wisconsin State Fair never even got a mention.   If Fox News doesn't go in for race baiting (and it's not even race since Zimmerman is hispanic), good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If the dead teen had been white this story wouldn't be a blip on anyones radar.
> 
> Typical race baiting.
> 
> I did see a good segment on O'Reilly yesterday on it though. So it is getting coverage. Hell the local news down here in Florida was full of it the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious Claudette, can you define this "typical race baiting" thing for me please?
> 
> I don't quite understand exactly what you mean or are referring to by it.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


Race baiting is easy. You make an issue racial if it wasnt or you pour gasoline on an issue for your personal gain. 

So are you saying Zimmerman shot him because he was black, he just doesnt like black people? Because that is what Sharpton and Jackson are implying. Funny how those two never appear when it's black on black crime, why is that? Oh they cant cry racism and get those donations flowing in, brotha gotta make living right?


----------



## taichiliberal

buckeye45_73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If the dead teen had been white this story wouldn't be a blip on anyones radar.
> 
> Typical race baiting.
> 
> I did see a good segment on O'Reilly yesterday on it though. So it is getting coverage. Hell the local news down here in Florida was full of it the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious Claudette, can you define this "typical race baiting" thing for me please?
> 
> I don't quite understand exactly what you mean or are referring to by it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race baiting is easy. You make an issue racial if it wasnt or you pour gasoline on an issue for your personal gain.
> 
> So are you saying Zimmerman shot him because he was black, he just doesnt like black people? Because that is what Sharpton and Jackson are implying. Funny how those two never appear when it's black on black crime, why is that? Oh they cant cry racism and get those donations flowing in, brotha gotta make living right?
Click to expand...



Zimmerman's DOCUMENTED history of 911 calls and the latest transcript bare witness to his preconceived notions regarding black men (yeah, he's got "black friends" making excuses for him....pity that doesn't change the record).

And where the hell have YOU been for the last 20 years, as both Sharpton and Jackson have REPEATEDLY HELD PUBLICIZED CONFERENCES AND SUCH ACROSS AMERICA REGARDING "BLACK ON BLACK CRIME"?  

Try a little honest research beyond the WND, Newsbusters, NY Post and the Limbaugh like clowns of Fox News for a change.....you'll be shocked as to what's going on in the world.


----------



## taichiliberal

PoliticalChic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The story is aimed at you, Marccy, the red meat in your *racialist *worldview.
> 
> The story is pumped by those who what a virtual race-war, who prosper when the races are at each other' throats.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me miss, but what does that word mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racialist ....one to whom race is the determining factor in analyzing events and relationships.
> 
> ra·cial·ism  (rsh-lzm)
> n.
> 1.
> a. An emphasis on race or racial considerations, as in determining policy or interpreting events.
> b. Policy or practice based on racial considerations.
> 
> 
> Think that is a wise basis for decisions?
> 
> 
> Zora Neale Hurston was right, All your skin folks aint your kin folks. And all your color aint your kind!
> 
> Hurston was a Republican who was generally sympathetic to the Old Right and a fan of Booker T. Washington's self-help politics. She disagreed with the philosophies (including Communism and the New Deal) supported by many of her colleagues in the Harlem Renaissance.
> 
> 
> You're being used, Marccy....
> ....the story is used to plant the seed that you must vote for the black candidate because of all those vicious white racists who are out to get you...
> 
> George Zimmerman...*'white*' Hispanic.....get it?
Click to expand...


Zimmerman's documented history on 911 regarding repeated calls about black men and this current recording show his prejudicial attitude.  And only a naive fool would think that a "hispanic" or "latino" cannot be racist with regards to black Americans.


----------



## MarcATL

Like I said in my OP, the FOXNEWS was NOT covering this story as they should have from the beginning...

All Major News Outlets Cover Trayvon Martin Tragedy, Except Fox News | ThinkProgress

They came in late and now many of their pundits are pushing an agenda to lessen the coverage by claiming that b/c "we" don't have all the facts all should wait before they pre-judge, unless of course, it's something or by someone that's defending Zimmerman.


----------



## LilOlLady

iamwhatiseem said:


> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of *black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people. *
> Nothing in the media.
> A *group of blacks *dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying* clubs *outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.



Two black men. One club. and not intimidating or bothering anyone usless black intimidating? 

Blacks and white teen systematically beat up each other. nothing news worthy. Aryan whites do beat up and kill blacks but when did the black panthers kill or beat up anyone.
Bush administration did not see anything illegal or unlawful by the new black panthers standing on the side walk and white people entering the polling station not afraid.



Black man with a stick in intimidating but a white man with a gun is not?
White woman behind them don't seem to be intimidated?
Black panthers were being harassed by white man with big mouth.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]"Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LilOlLady

*Southern blacks who tried to register to vote*--and those who supported them--were typically *jeered and harassed, beaten or killed*. In 1963, the NAACP's Medgar Evers was gunned down in front of his wife and children in Jackson, Mississippi. Reverend George Lee of Belzoni, Mississippi, was murdered when he refused to remove his name from a list of registered voters, and farmer Herbert Lee of Liberty, Mississippi, was killed for having attended voter education classes. Three "Freedom Summer" field-workers--Michael Schwerner, James Chaney, and Andrew Goodman--were shot down for their part in helping Mississippi blacks register and organize. Michael Schwerner, a social worker from Manhattan's Lower East Side, James Chaney, a local plasterer's apprentice, and Andrew Goodman, a Queens College anthropology student,* disappeared in June 1964*. Their bodies were discovered several months later in an earthen dam outside Philadelphia, Mississippi. Schwerner and Goodman had been shot once; Chaney, the lone African American, had been *savagely beaten and shot three times*.

We Shall Overcome -- The Cost


----------



## MarcATL

LilOlLady said:


> *Southern blacks who tried to register to vote*--and those who supported them--were typically *jeered and harassed, beaten or killed*. In 1963, the NAACP's Medgar Evers was gunned down in front of his wife and children in Jackson, Mississippi. Reverend George Lee of Belzoni, Mississippi, was murdered when he refused to remove his name from a list of registered voters, and farmer Herbert Lee of Liberty, Mississippi, was killed for having attended voter education classes. Three "Freedom Summer" field-workers--Michael Schwerner, James Chaney, and Andrew Goodman--were shot down for their part in helping Mississippi blacks register and organize. Michael Schwerner, a social worker from Manhattan's Lower East Side, James Chaney, a local plasterer's apprentice, and Andrew Goodman, a Queens College anthropology student,* disappeared in June 1964*. Their bodies were discovered several months later in an earthen dam outside Philadelphia, Mississippi. Schwerner and Goodman had been shot once; Chaney, the lone African American, had been *savagely beaten and shot three times*.
> 
> We Shall Overcome -- The Cost


Sordid, sordid history America has with blacks, race and voting. Some folks would like to act as it if never happened and/or it doesn't or shouldn't matter.


----------



## MarcATL

LilOlLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of *black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people. *
> Nothing in the media.
> A *group of blacks *dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying* clubs *outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two black men. One club. and not intimidating or bothering anyone usless black intimidating?
> 
> Blacks and white teen systematically beat up each other. nothing news worthy. Aryan whites do beat up and kill blacks but when did the black panthers kill or beat up anyone.
> Bush administration did not see anything illegal or unlawful by the new black panthers standing on the side walk and white people entering the polling station not afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Black man with a stick in intimidating but a white man with a gun is not?
> White woman behind them don't seem to be intimidated?
> Black panthers were being harassed by white man with big mouth.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]"Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

There's still yapping and squeeling on and on and on about two anonymous black dudes with a stick playing dress up. As if it's supposed to be some big deal.

White racist MFers walking around brandishing armed guns....no big deal.

These racist RWers never cease to amaze me.


----------



## paulitician

MarcATL said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the black teens who chased and beat white fairgoers in Wisconsin.
> The media didn't touch this story. This was a HUUUGE event. For no apparent reason a group of *black teenagers systematically started chasing and hitting white people. *
> Nothing in the media.
> A *group of blacks *dressed in uniform and carrying clubs outside a voting precinct and the racist liberals excused it. I would have *LOVED* to see what would have happened if a group of white racist dressed in Aryan militaristic garb carrying* clubs *outside a voting precinct would have resulted in the media....it would have been headline news for weeks. Or imagine a group of white teens attacking blacks coming out of a church or other gathering....a nuclear bomb could go off and you wouldn't have known it for the wall to wall coverage.
> Both the media and liberals act in overt racism on a regular basis and then we have people like MarcATL trying to point the finger the other direction.
> What a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two black men. One club. and not intimidating or bothering anyone usless black intimidating?
> 
> Blacks and white teen systematically beat up each other. nothing news worthy. Aryan whites do beat up and kill blacks but when did the black panthers kill or beat up anyone.
> Bush administration did not see anything illegal or unlawful by the new black panthers standing on the side walk and white people entering the polling station not afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Black man with a stick in intimidating but a white man with a gun is not?
> White woman behind them don't seem to be intimidated?
> Black panthers were being harassed by white man with big mouth.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]"Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's still yapping and squeeling on and on and on about two anonymous black dudes with a stick playing dress up. As if it's supposed to be some big deal.
> 
> White racist MFers walking around brandishing armed guns....no big deal.
> 
> These racist RWers never cease to amaze me.
Click to expand...


Racist.


----------



## CMike

It was on fox news Sunday.

However it's a non story other than for political opportunists.


----------



## logical4u

I think the "bigger" story is, how many "leaders" that are for "racial equality" are demanding a lynching.  I guess its okay if you are on the 'right' side of the rope?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Why is this the biggest news story?


----------



## MarcATL

Of course Bill Kristol thinks that it's much to do about nothing. So he bashes the coverage. He doesn't get it.

Bill Kristol: Trayvon Martin Media Coverage Is 'Demagoguery' (VIDEO)

Although this guy does...
[quote="Bike Commuter, a posting pundit from the link above]

Kristol is partially correct, although probably not in the way he thinks.

The thing about this case that has turned it into such a big story is that it is something different to everyone. To some it about racial profiling. To some it is police sweeping it under the rug. To some it is about the SYG law. To some it is about concealed carry. And the list goes on. Some see it merely as a crime.

Those on the right who hold different views don't have just one view either. Take what Scarborough said just the other day. He claimed it was NOT about SYG. Kristol says the opposite.

What first made this a national case was that the police were not adequately investigating and were openly defending Zimmerman. The injustice of that drew everyone in. Kristol gets that part right.. Where he goes wrong is in his assessment of the continued coverage. It is far more complex than what he tries to claim.

Part of the continued attention is countering the kneejerk claims of people who defended Zimmerman. For example, the faIse photos of Martin became an entire subset of stories. The police station video became a big story because it countered all of the claims of Zimmerman being severeIy beaten. Another aspect of the continued coverage is due to the genuine puzzlement that Zimmerman still remains uncharged in a situation where most people would have been charged.

The slow trickling of information is another aspect that keeps this going. It took weeks to get the 911 calls and even longer to get the police station video. Various other information, such as police reports, came out at other times. Much of the information was due to independent investigation (that the police should have done) and thus came out as soon as it was available. All of this plays into the 24 hour news cycle.

So, what we have is an emotional case that means something different to everyone, and a situation (brought on mostly by the police) where information is discovered in a way that perpetuates the story.[/quote]


----------



## buckeye45_73

Wow I dont watch FoxNews all day, but I turned it there and they had the story on. Look just because Fox NEws doesnt bend over for democrats and Obama doesnt mean they are anywhere as right as the main media is left. 
Stop with the talking points. Instead of bashing FoxNews, who doesnt edit 911 tape to change the story, light rockets under gas tanks to get trucks to explode, tout false documents as real, hire just democrats, fire john stossel just because he wasnt a liberal anymore. I could go on, but I think you get the point, those are some of the things off the top of my head that our "objective" media have done, funny how none of those "errors" favor the right, hmmmmmm


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> Of course Bill Kristol thinks that it's much to do about nothing. So he bashes the coverage. He doesn't get it.
> 
> Bill Kristol: Trayvon Martin Media Coverage Is 'Demagoguery' (VIDEO)
> 
> Although this guy does...
> [quote="Bike Commuter, a posting pundit from the link above]
> 
> Kristol is partially correct, although probably not in the way he thinks.
> 
> The thing about this case that has turned it into such a big story is that it is something different to everyone. To some it about racial profiling. To some it is police sweeping it under the rug. To some it is about the SYG law. To some it is about concealed carry. And the list goes on. Some see it merely as a crime.
> 
> Those on the right who hold different views don't have just one view either. Take what Scarborough said just the other day. He claimed it was NOT about SYG. Kristol says the opposite.
> 
> What first made this a national case was that the police were not adequately investigating and were openly defending Zimmerman. The injustice of that drew everyone in. Kristol gets that part right.. Where he goes wrong is in his assessment of the continued coverage. It is far more complex than what he tries to claim.
> 
> Part of the continued attention is countering the kneejerk claims of people who defended Zimmerman. For example, the faIse photos of Martin became an entire subset of stories. The police station video became a big story because it countered all of the claims of Zimmerman being severeIy beaten. Another aspect of the continued coverage is due to the genuine puzzlement that Zimmerman still remains uncharged in a situation where most people would have been charged.
> 
> The slow trickling of information is another aspect that keeps this going. It took weeks to get the 911 calls and even longer to get the police station video. Various other information, such as police reports, came out at other times. Much of the information was due to independent investigation (that the police should have done) and thus came out as soon as it was available. All of this plays into the 24 hour news cycle.
> 
> So, what we have is an emotional case that means something different to everyone, and a situation (brought on mostly by the police) where information is discovered in a way that perpetuates the story.


[/QUOTE]

No it's you who does not get it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Marc why was Trayvon's body not claimed from the morgue until 12 hours after his death? Why didn't the father at least look out his window when all the shouting was taking place? Where was the father when the shot was fired not more than a 1000 feet away? The distance is my guesstamation but the fight wasn't far from where Trayvon's father lived. That is something news worthy. Title of the news story
Where was Trayvon's Father when his son needed him the most?


----------



## MarcATL

Well...THAT'S a new angle. Blame the murdered victim's father.

Good luck with that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> Well...THAT'S a new angle. Blame the murdered victim's father.
> 
> Good luck with that.



17 year old kid reported missing 12 hours later. You damn right he deserves blame.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Marc the longer the shooting stays in the news this is what you will get. Where was the father when his son needed him less than a 1000 feet away? Who had not reported his son missing until 12 hours later.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Marc the longer the shooting stays in the news this is what you will get. Where was the father when his son needed him less than a 1000 feet away? Who had not reported his son missing until 12 hours later.



It's not so news worthy now is it Marc?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc the longer the shooting stays in the news this is what you will get. Where was the father when his son needed him less than a 1000 feet away? Who had not reported his son missing until 12 hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so news worthy now is it Marc?
Click to expand...


You whooooooo Marc where are you?


----------



## MarcATL

I  blame the racist maniac that pulled the trigger...that's who.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Why was Trayvons body laying 12 hours in the Morgue? Why didn't his father report him missing before he did? Where was Trayvons Father when Trayvon needed him the most less than 1000 feet away.


----------



## newpolitics

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Marc why was Trayvon's body not claimed from the morgue until 12 hours after his death? Why didn't the father at least look out his window when all the shouting was taking place? Where was the father when the shot was fired not more than a 1000 feet away? The distance is my guesstamation but the fight wasn't far from where Trayvon's father lived. That is something news worthy. Title of the news story
> Where was Trayvon's Father when his son needed him the most?



how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.


----------



## Katzndogz

Trayvon's father doesn't deserve any blame at all.  Why didn't Trayvon call his father and say "get out here and take this yahoo off my ass" instead of calling his girlfriend.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

newpolitics said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc why was Trayvon's body not claimed from the morgue until 12 hours after his death? Why didn't the father at least look out his window when all the shouting was taking place? Where was the father when the shot was fired not more than a 1000 feet away? The distance is my guesstamation but the fight wasn't far from where Trayvon's father lived. That is something news worthy. Title of the news story
> Where was Trayvon's Father when his son needed him the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.
Click to expand...


Fuck you and fuck marc  race baiting son of a bitch. Where the fuck was the father who sons less than 1000 feet away was dying? Why did it take the father so long to report his son was missing?
After all his son had been suspended for 10 days from school. Marc seems to this there should be more news reporting about Trayvon don't bitch about it when someone ask these questions because the longer this goes with media attention the more Trayvon will not look like an angel but a child who did not have any parental guidance


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Trayvon's father doesn't deserve any blame at all.  Why didn't Trayvon call his father and say "get out here and take this yahoo off my ass" instead of calling his girlfriend.



Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.


----------



## KissMy

Why is CNN grinding away at Zimmerman? They are clearly pushing an agenda.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon's father doesn't deserve any blame at all.  Why didn't Trayvon call his father and say "get out here and take this yahoo off my ass" instead of calling his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
Click to expand...


Which is a real shame that this family has had their son taken from them.   What I find troubling is that acting thug is a survival instinct in the "hood".   Many kids who aren't at all thugs feel that they have to at least act like one to survive.   There is a chance that non-thug Trayvon went street rat on a man he assumed to be unarmed. Maybe it worked in the past.  

In states that have these kinds of stand your ground laws, it is best to assume that everyone is armed and willing to use a weapon in the event of a threat.  When "hello" becomes "declare your intent" we will be well on our way to sanity, just as it was in the very beginning when all men had swords and bows.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon's father doesn't deserve any blame at all.  Why didn't Trayvon call his father and say "get out here and take this yahoo off my ass" instead of calling his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is a real shame that this family has had their son taken from them.   What I find troubling is that acting thug is a survival instinct in the "hood".   Many kids who aren't at all thugs feel that they have to at least act like one to survive.   There is a chance that non-thug Trayvon went street rat on a man he assumed to be unarmed. Maybe it worked in the past.
> 
> In states that have these kinds of stand your ground laws, it is best to assume that everyone is armed and willing to use a weapon in the event of a threat.  When "hello" becomes "declare your intent" we will be well on our way to sanity, just as it was in the very beginning when all men had swords and bows.
Click to expand...


Well acting like a "thug" is not just something you see in the hood anymore, thanks to the world wide spread of hip hop culture you see people acting like that everywhere, I have seen white kids in Iowa wearing doo rags and sagging their pants, believe it or not I have seen Arab teenagers acting like this in Kuwait and using the word "nigga" to each other, this is hardly specific for just Blacks anymore, keep in mind people won't act the way they were as teenagers for ever, when I was 17 I listened to hip hop, I had braids in my junior year of high school, I had a 15 year old girlfriend with a 1 year old baby , and I went by the nick name "Lil Al Capone", why do you ask? Al Capone was my hero as a teen and I looked up to him, now fast forward 13 years later, I did 7 years in the US Military, was deployed twice to the Middle East, and I now have a good job working the government as a Civilian, I have a clean arrest sheet, I was only arrested once for punching a guy in the face who tried to go behind the bar and attack the female bartender, once the police reviewed the rapes I was released with no charge. The life I am living now is completely different than the one I had at 17.


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why was Trayvons body laying 12 hours in the Morgue? Why didn't his father report him missing before he did? Where was Trayvons Father when Trayvon needed him the most less than 1000 feet away.


These are all questions that the Sanford PD will have to answer and account for. There's no excuse why they bungled this up so horribly. I know of only one reason how this could have happened.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc why was Trayvon's body not claimed from the morgue until 12 hours after his death? Why didn't the father at least look out his window when all the shouting was taking place? Where was the father when the shot was fired not more than a 1000 feet away? The distance is my guesstamation but the fight wasn't far from where Trayvon's father lived. That is something news worthy. Title of the news story
> Where was Trayvon's Father when his son needed him the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fuck you and fuck marc  race baiting son of a bitch. *Where the fuck was the father who sons less than 1000 feet away was dying? Why did it take the father so long to report his son was missing?
> After all his son had been suspended for 10 days from school. Marc seems to this there should be more news reporting about Trayvon don't bitch about it when someone ask these questions because the longer this goes with media attention the more Trayvon will not look like an angel but a child who did not have any parental guidance
Click to expand...

Not only are you coming apart at the seams and falling off the deep end, but you're showing how openly racist you are.

Again, good luck with that blaming-the-father-of-the-murdered-victim path that you're on. Carry on.


----------



## MarcATL

KissMy said:


> Why is CNN grinding away at Zimmerman? They are clearly pushing an agenda.



Why is the Zimmerman defense team grinding away at the deceased victim, Trayvon Martin, unleashing a smear campaign the likes that have never before been seen this century?


----------



## paperview

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon's father doesn't deserve any blame at all.  Why didn't Trayvon call his father and say "get out here and take this yahoo off my ass" instead of calling his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
Click to expand...

W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.

When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common backyard.

He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping. 

The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report. 

The idiot bigfatrebel is still blowing copious amounts of shit out of his ass.


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was Trayvons body laying 12 hours in the Morgue? Why didn't his father report him missing before he did? Where was Trayvons Father when Trayvon needed him the most less than 1000 feet away.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all questions that the Sanford PD will have to answer and account for. There's no excuse why they bungled this up so horribly. I know of only one reason how this could have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fuck you and fuck marc  race baiting son of a bitch. *Where the fuck was the father who sons less than 1000 feet away was dying? Why did it take the father so long to report his son was missing?
> After all his son had been suspended for 10 days from school. Marc seems to this there should be more news reporting about Trayvon don't bitch about it when someone ask these questions because the longer this goes with media attention the more Trayvon will not look like an angel but a child who did not have any parental guidance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only are you coming apart at the seams and falling off the deep end, but you're showing how openly racist you are.
> 
> Again, good luck with that blaming-the-father-of-the-murdered-victim path that you're on. Carry on.
Click to expand...


His father may have called friends, etc. I have not read his father waited 12 hours to call the police in any case.


----------



## Peach

paperview said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon's father doesn't deserve any blame at all.  Why didn't Trayvon call his father and say "get out here and take this yahoo off my ass" instead of calling his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.
> 
> When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common backyard.
> 
> He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping.
> 
> The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report.
> 
> Thank you, Paper
Click to expand...


----------



## paperview

Peach said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.
> 
> When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common backyard.
> 
> He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping.
> 
> The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Paper
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## paperview

For those who need to see how the layout was, and where Trayvon's fiance's house was in relation to the shooting, here:


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was Trayvons body laying 12 hours in the Morgue? Why didn't his father report him missing before he did? Where was Trayvons Father when Trayvon needed him the most less than 1000 feet away.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all questions that the Sanford PD will have to answer and account for. There's no excuse why they bungled this up so horribly. I know of only one reason how this could have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fuck you and fuck marc  race baiting son of a bitch. *Where the fuck was the father who sons less than 1000 feet away was dying? Why did it take the father so long to report his son was missing?
> After all his son had been suspended for 10 days from school. Marc seems to this there should be more news reporting about Trayvon don't bitch about it when someone ask these questions because the longer this goes with media attention the more Trayvon will not look like an angel but a child who did not have any parental guidance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only are you coming apart at the seams and falling off the deep end, but you're showing how openly racist you are.
> 
> Again, good luck with that blaming-the-father-of-the-murdered-victim path that you're on. Carry on.
Click to expand...




> These are all questions that the Sanford PD will have to answer and account for.
> There's no excuse why they bungled this up so horribly. I know of only one reason how this could have happened.


Trayvon being in the morgue for 12 hours is not the fault of Sanford PD. Trayvon did not have an ID. So why didn't the father call the PD and report his son was missing? Did he allow Trayvon to stay out as long as Trayvon wanted too?


----------



## Peach

MarcATL said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is CNN grinding away at Zimmerman? They are clearly pushing an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Zimmerman defense team grinding away at the deceased victim, Trayvon Martin, unleashing a smear campaign the likes that have never before been seen this century?
Click to expand...



More media attention, and more media, period. More TV channels, internet, mobile phones, etc. etc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> For those who need to see how the layout was, and where Trayvon's fiance's house was in relation to the shooting, here:



Heres an estimate of Trayvons route back to Brandy Greens townhouse with 911 call times included
A  The Clubhouse for Retreat at Twin Lakes.
B  Community mailboxes.
C  Where George Zimmerman parked his truck.
D  Brandy Greens Townhouse, where Trayvon was staying.
E  Zimmerman stopped and completed his 911 call for approximately eighty seconds.
F  The fight and shooting took place in this area.
G  Eyewitness Johns townhouse.





Time notation are for the video
0:15  The best address I can give you is the clubhouse. [A]
0:45  Hes just staring at the houses. Now hes staring at me.
1:00  Hes coming towards me.
1:20  Hes coming to check me out.
2:08  Shit, hes running.
2:14  Sound of truck door being closed. [C]
2:20  Hes heading towards the back entrance. [referring to E]
2:25  Are you following him? Yep.
2:45  He ran Zimmerman stops and completes the 911 call. [E]
4:05  Call ends.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg&feature=player_embedded]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman&#39;s Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon's father doesn't deserve any blame at all.  Why didn't Trayvon call his father and say "get out here and take this yahoo off my ass" instead of calling his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.
> 
> When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common backyard.
> 
> He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping.
> 
> The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report.
> 
> The idiot bigfatrebel is still blowing copious amounts of shit out of his ass.
Click to expand...




Not as much as you are bitch. Not much of a father who doesn't say good night to his son or at least checks to make sure he's there.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a real shame that this family has had their son taken from them.   What I find troubling is that acting thug is a survival instinct in the "hood".   Many kids who aren't at all thugs feel that they have to at least act like one to survive.   There is a chance that non-thug Trayvon went street rat on a man he assumed to be unarmed. Maybe it worked in the past.
> 
> In states that have these kinds of stand your ground laws, it is best to assume that everyone is armed and willing to use a weapon in the event of a threat.  When "hello" becomes "declare your intent" we will be well on our way to sanity, just as it was in the very beginning when all men had swords and bows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well acting like a "thug" is not just something you see in the hood anymore, thanks to the world wide spread of hip hop culture you see people acting like that everywhere, I have seen white kids in Iowa wearing doo rags and sagging their pants, believe it or not I have seen Arab teenagers acting like this in Kuwait and using the word "nigga" to each other, this is hardly specific for just Blacks anymore, keep in mind people won't act the way they were as teenagers for ever, when I was 17 I listened to hip hop, I had braids in my junior year of high school, I had a 15 year old girlfriend with a 1 year old baby , and I went by the nick name "Lil Al Capone", why do you ask? Al Capone was my hero as a teen and I looked up to him, now fast forward 13 years later, I did 7 years in the US Military, was deployed twice to the Middle East, and I now have a good job working the government as a Civilian, I have a clean arrest sheet, I was only arrested once for punching a guy in the face who tried to go behind the bar and attack the female bartender, once the police reviewed the rapes I was released with no charge. The life I am living now is completely different than the one I had at 17.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean looking like a thug.  I meant acting like a thug and trying to use thuggishness to intimidate Zimmerman.   There is an allegation that Trayvon used this intimidating technique before, on a bus driver.  It was successful.   It only needs to be unsuccessful once.  

Many of us have a past.   When I was a teen, I was living in Oakland hanging out with the Hells Angeles so you aren't so different.   I went around with enough knives and razors to qualify as a porcupine.  While I was never arrested, I was taken into custody on a daily basis and drove my parents crazy.  

Today, compared to obama, Al Capone qualifies as a pretty nice guy.  No matter how hard they tried, the feds were unable to charge him with a single crime.  Not once.   I assume you know he died in Alcatraz of syphillis after having been convicted of income tax evasion.


----------



## MarcATL

BigRebecca has stooped to a new low of racism.

WoW!!! 

*SMH*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is CNN grinding away at Zimmerman? They are clearly pushing an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Zimmerman defense team grinding away at the deceased victim, Trayvon Martin, unleashing a smear campaign the likes that have never before been seen this century?
Click to expand...


Why is the past of Zimmerman being talked about Marc?


----------



## Katzndogz

MarcATL said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is CNN grinding away at Zimmerman? They are clearly pushing an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Zimmerman defense team grinding away at the deceased victim, Trayvon Martin, unleashing a smear campaign the likes that have never before been seen this century?
Click to expand...


Oh no, not at all.  The smear campaign against victim Jamile Shaw that the City of Los Angeles did was much MUCH worse.  That was done to protect the illegal alien murderer who killed Shaw mere hours after getting out of prison.

Wanting to get at facts is not a smear campaign.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> BigRebecca has stooped to a new low of racism.
> 
> WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*



Marc is a racist. no proof that I am.


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is CNN grinding away at Zimmerman? They are clearly pushing an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Zimmerman defense team grinding away at the deceased victim, Trayvon Martin, unleashing a smear campaign the likes that have never before been seen this century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is the past of Zimmerman being talked about Marc?
Click to expand...

For one, he has a CRIMINAL record. Secondly, he has a HISTORY of violence. Thirdly, he has a HISTORY of calling the PD reporting "suspicious black males" that have ALL been bogus.

Shall I go on?

When will you stop with your racist nonsense?


----------



## paperview

Observation: One of the saddest and _suckiest people  in the world to be right now_:  Zimmerman's wife.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Zimmerman defense team grinding away at the deceased victim, Trayvon Martin, unleashing a smear campaign the likes that have never before been seen this century?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the past of Zimmerman being talked about Marc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, he has a CRIMINAL record. Secondly, he has a HISTORY of violence. Thirdly, he has a HISTORY of calling the PD reporting "suspicious black males" that have ALL been bogus.
> 
> Shall I go on?
> 
> When will you stop with your racist nonsense?
Click to expand...


And Trayvon was beginning to look like a criminal. You want the news media attention and the more this stay's in the media light the  less favorable looking the father and mother will be and if it goes to trail a defense attorney will use every angle to show that Trayvon would have been able to start a fight an attack someone to take their gun and get some street cred while doing it. You don't like it but you do want the attention, but hate what might be dug up or talked about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> Observation: One of the saddest and _suckiest people  in the world to be right now_:  Zimmerman's wife.



I'm glad mirrors don't have feeling, because I would feel sorry for your's.


----------



## The Infidel

Trayvon Martin, Zimmerman Tape Editing Prompts Internal Probe at NBC
_
The edited call, which aired on NBC's "Today Show" on March 27, featured Zimmerman talking to a 911 dispatcher.

"This guy looks like he's up to no good ... he looks black," Zimmerman said in the edited segment.

That, it turns out, appears to be only part of the exchange that took place on the night of February 26. The complete exchange went like this:

Zimmerman: "This guy looks like he's up to no good. Or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about."

Dispatcher: "OK, and this guy -- is he black, white or Hispanic?"

Zimmerman: "He looks black."_


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The Infidel said:


> Trayvon Martin, Zimmerman Tape Editing Prompts Internal Probe at NBC
> _
> The edited call, which aired on NBC's "Today Show" on March 27, featured Zimmerman talking to a 911 dispatcher.
> 
> "This guy looks like he's up to no good ... he looks black," Zimmerman said in the edited segment.
> 
> That, it turns out, appears to be only part of the exchange that took place on the night of February 26. The complete exchange went like this:
> 
> Zimmerman: "This guy looks like he's up to no good. Or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about."
> 
> Dispatcher: "OK, and this guy -- is he black, white or Hispanic?"
> 
> Zimmerman: "He looks black."_



Careful Marc will call you a racist for using facts.


----------



## paperview

Peach said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.
> 
> When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even  seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common  backyard.
> 
> He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping.
> 
> The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Paper
Click to expand...

I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:


> Back at the Retreat at Twin Lakes, Tracy Martin and Brandy Green  returned to her town house around 10:30 p.m. to find her son, but not  his. Trayvon had gone to the store, Chad explained.
> 
> The adults did not panic. Trayvon was 17, after all. Maybe he had gone  to visit a cousin in nearby Oviedo, or maybe he had met a girl along the  way, and was chatting her up. Mr. Martin called Trayvon&#8217;s cellphone,  but it went straight to voice mail. Then he called the cousin, who did  not answer, but he expected the young man to call back. They went to  sleep.
> 
> Early next morning, no sign of Trayvon, still. Mr. Martin called his  son&#8217;s cellphone, which again went to voice mail. He then repeatedly  called the cousin until he answered, only to share the distressing news  that he had not seen Trayvon.
> 
> Now it was Mr. Martin calling 911. He reported that his son was missing,  and then described what his son was wearing. Soon he was outside,  meeting a couple of responding police officers. One of them took out a  photograph of a body from a folder.
> &#8220;Next thing I heard was a scream,&#8221; Ms. Green said. &#8220;I never want to see anybody in that kind of pain again.&#8221;


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp


----------



## Peach

paperview said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.
> 
> When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even  seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common  backyard.
> 
> He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping.
> 
> The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the Retreat at Twin Lakes, Tracy Martin and Brandy Green  returned to her town house around 10:30 p.m. to find her son, but not  his. Trayvon had gone to the store, Chad explained.
> 
> The adults did not panic. Trayvon was 17, after all. Maybe he had gone  to visit a cousin in nearby Oviedo, or maybe he had met a girl along the  way, and was chatting her up. Mr. Martin called Trayvons cellphone,  but it went straight to voice mail. Then he called the cousin, who did  not answer, but he expected the young man to call back. They went to  sleep.
> 
> Early next morning, no sign of Trayvon, still. Mr. Martin called his  sons cellphone, which again went to voice mail. He then repeatedly  called the cousin until he answered, only to share the distressing news  that he had not seen Trayvon.
> 
> Now it was Mr. Martin calling 911. He reported that his son was missing,  and then described what his son was wearing. Soon he was outside,  meeting a couple of responding police officers. One of them took out a  photograph of a body from a folder.
> Next thing I heard was a scream, Ms. Green said. I never want to see anybody in that kind of pain again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp
Click to expand...


Thank you again. I remember the same blanket coverage about JonBenet Ramsey..............


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.
> 
> When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even  seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common  backyard.
> 
> He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping.
> 
> The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the Retreat at Twin Lakes, Tracy Martin and Brandy Green  returned to her town house around 10:30 p.m. to find her son, but not  his. Trayvon had gone to the store, Chad explained.
> 
> The adults did not panic. Trayvon was 17, after all. Maybe he had gone  to visit a cousin in nearby Oviedo, or maybe he had met a girl along the  way, and was chatting her up. Mr. Martin called Trayvons cellphone,  but it went straight to voice mail. Then he called the cousin, who did  not answer, but he expected the young man to call back. They went to  sleep.
> 
> Early next morning, no sign of Trayvon, still. Mr. Martin called his  sons cellphone, which again went to voice mail. He then repeatedly  called the cousin until he answered, only to share the distressing news  that he had not seen Trayvon.
> 
> Now it was Mr. Martin calling 911. He reported that his son was missing,  and then described what his son was wearing. Soon he was outside,  meeting a couple of responding police officers. One of them took out a  photograph of a body from a folder.
> Next thing I heard was a scream, Ms. Green said. I never want to see anybody in that kind of pain again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp
Click to expand...

Big mistake was going to bed not knowing where the hell his son was.


----------



## gallantwarrior

bigrebnc1775 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc why was Trayvon's body not claimed from the morgue until 12 hours after his death? Why didn't the father at least look out his window when all the shouting was taking place? Where was the father when the shot was fired not more than a 1000 feet away? The distance is my guesstamation but the fight wasn't far from where Trayvon's father lived. That is something news worthy. Title of the news story
> Where was Trayvon's Father when his son needed him the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck marc  race baiting son of a bitch. Where the fuck was the father who sons less than 1000 feet away was dying? Why did it take the father so long to report his son was missing?
> After all his son had been suspended for 10 days from school. Marc seems to this there should be more news reporting about Trayvon don't bitch about it when someone ask these questions because the longer this goes with media attention the more Trayvon will not look like an angel but a child who did not have any parental guidance
Click to expand...


Good questions.  Where was poppa when his son was so obviously making bad life choices: gang-banger wanna-be, misbehavior in school, etc?  Pops failed in many ways, how his failure contributed to this tragedy is a discussion that would demand an exploration and acknowledgement of the larger role of how the community has failed its youth.  Don't wanna go their, though, that would be raaaacccciiiisssttt!


----------



## gallantwarrior

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? thats a good question but the boy is dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a real shame that this family has had their son taken from them.   What I find troubling is that acting thug is a survival instinct in the "hood".   Many kids who aren't at all thugs feel that they have to at least act like one to survive.   There is a chance that non-thug Trayvon went street rat on a man he assumed to be unarmed. Maybe it worked in the past.
> 
> In states that have these kinds of stand your ground laws, it is best to assume that everyone is armed and willing to use a weapon in the event of a threat.  When "hello" becomes "declare your intent" we will be well on our way to sanity, just as it was in the very beginning when all men had swords and bows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well acting like a "thug" is not just something you see in the hood anymore, thanks to the world wide spread of hip hop culture you see people acting like that everywhere, I have seen white kids in Iowa wearing doo rags and sagging their pants, believe it or not I have seen Arab teenagers acting like this in Kuwait and using the word "nigga" to each other, this is hardly specific for just Blacks anymore, keep in mind people won't act the way they were as teenagers for ever, when I was 17 I listened to hip hop, I had braids in my junior year of high school, I had a 15 year old girlfriend with a 1 year old baby , and I went by the nick name "Lil Al Capone", why do you ask? Al Capone was my hero as a teen and I looked up to him, now fast forward 13 years later, I did 7 years in the US Military, was deployed twice to the Middle East, and I now have a good job working the government as a Civilian, I have a clean arrest sheet, I was only arrested once for punching a guy in the face who tried to go behind the bar and attack the female bartender, once the police reviewed the rapes I was released with no charge. The life I am living now is completely different than the one I had at 17.
Click to expand...


Such widespread adoption of a specific "culture" clearly demonstrates the influence the entertainment industry has worldwide.  The shame of it is, entertainers have decided to glorify the worst examples of human behavior.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Marc has openly declared his racism, yet is not "called" on it.  Why?  My observations are that there is a definite schism when it comes to who is permitted to demonstrate their racism and who is not.  Blacks are permitted to be racist because of a history long-past, while whites are not permitted any legitimate response to the violence and hatred brought to bear by those blacks who celebrate their racism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

gallantwarrior said:


> Marc has openly declared his racism, yet is not "called" on it.  Why?  My observations are that there is a definite schism when it comes to who is permitted to demonstrate their racism and who is not.  Blacks are permitted to be racist because of a history long-past, while whites are not permitted any legitimate response to the violence and hatred brought to bear by those blacks who celebrate their racism.



You can't be a racist if people on a discussion assume you are black. So you are free to spout any bullshit you want to.


----------



## taichiliberal

MarcATL said:


> BigRebecca has stooped to a new low of racism.
> 
> WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*



You STILL read/engage that dumb donkey?  Jeez, after exposing BigReb for the proudly  bigoted, willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn mouth breather that he is, I just IA'ed him.  Anything else is like banging your head against a wall, because it feels so good when you stop!


----------



## taichiliberal

The Infidel said:


> Trayvon Martin, Zimmerman Tape Editing Prompts Internal Probe at NBC
> _
> The edited call, which aired on NBC's "Today Show" on March 27, featured Zimmerman talking to a 911 dispatcher.
> 
> "This guy looks like he's up to no good ... he looks black," Zimmerman said in the edited segment.
> 
> That, it turns out, appears to be only part of the exchange that took place on the night of February 26. The complete exchange went like this:
> 
> Zimmerman: "This guy looks like he's up to no good. Or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about."
> 
> Dispatcher: "OK, and this guy -- is he black, white or Hispanic?"
> 
> Zimmerman: "He looks black."_



Please provide the EXACT clip that backs up what you claim, because quite frankly you neocon/teabagger/gunner jokers have a serious myopia when it comes to research, and I just don't trust YOU.


----------



## MarcATL

gallantwarrior said:


> Marc has openly declared his racism, yet is not "called" on it.  Why?  My observations are that there is a definite schism when it comes to who is permitted to demonstrate their racism and who is not.  Blacks are permitted to be racist because of a history long-past, while whites are not permitted any legitimate response to the violence and hatred brought to bear by those blacks who celebrate their racism.


Present one, single, solitary post where I've "openly declared [my] racism."

If you can't you really should shut your clap trap.

Too easy.


----------



## MarcATL

taichiliberal said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BigRebecca has stooped to a new low of racism.
> 
> WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You STILL read/engage that dumb donkey?  Jeez, after exposing BigReb for the proudly  bigoted, willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn mouth breather that he is, I just IA'ed him.  Anything else is like banging your head against a wall, because it feels so good when you stop!
Click to expand...

I had no idea she was a lost case. I assure you, I won't engage that animal any more.


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Paper
> 
> 
> 
> I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the Retreat at Twin Lakes, Tracy Martin and Brandy Green  returned to her town house around 10:30 p.m. to find her son, but not  his. Trayvon had gone to the store, Chad explained.
> 
> The adults did not panic. Trayvon was 17, after all. Maybe he had gone  to visit a cousin in nearby Oviedo, or maybe he had met a girl along the  way, and was chatting her up. Mr. Martin called Trayvons cellphone,  but it went straight to voice mail. Then he called the cousin, who did  not answer, but he expected the young man to call back. They went to  sleep.
> 
> Early next morning, no sign of Trayvon, still. Mr. Martin called his  sons cellphone, which again went to voice mail. He then repeatedly  called the cousin until he answered, only to share the distressing news  that he had not seen Trayvon.
> 
> Now it was Mr. Martin calling 911. He reported that his son was missing,  and then described what his son was wearing. Soon he was outside,  meeting a couple of responding police officers. One of them took out a  photograph of a body from a folder.
> Next thing I heard was a scream, Ms. Green said. I never want to see anybody in that kind of pain again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big mistake was going to bed not knowing where the hell his son was.
Click to expand...


Yea, it probably was. And I have no doubt that it will haunt his poor father until he dies. I don't think it serves any purpose to criticize the man for it.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Zimmerman defense team grinding away at the deceased victim, Trayvon Martin, unleashing a smear campaign the likes that have never before been seen this century?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the past of Zimmerman being talked about Marc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, he has a CRIMINAL record. Secondly, he has a HISTORY of violence. Thirdly, he has a HISTORY of calling the PD reporting "suspicious black males" that have ALL been bogus.
> 
> Shall I go on?
> 
> When will you stop with your racist nonsense?
Click to expand...


Where exactly did you get the 'history of calling the PD reporting "suspicious black males" from?


----------



## yidnar

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?


because they report the news !!! and until the facts are in their will be no rush to judgement unlike the left wing racist race baiters !!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake was going to bed not knowing where the hell his son was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it probably was. And I have no doubt that it will haunt his poor father until he dies. I don't think it serves any purpose to criticize the man for it.
Click to expand...


As far as a discussion board sure, but the defense attorney will use every angle  to show Trayvon was a kid with no parental guidance coming and going where he wanted too, hanging around the wrong people., they'll use those gang banger images that can make the kid look bad and able to kill someone.


----------



## paperview

paperview said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> W know, because for those who have followed the story, the father was out to dinner with his fiance.
> 
> When they arrived, they used the front entrance, and wouldn't have even  seen any aftermath hours later (if there were any) in the common  backyard.
> 
> He very likely just assumed his child was in bed, sleeping.
> 
> The very next morning was when he called in a missing persons report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the Retreat at Twin Lakes, Tracy Martin and Brandy Green  returned to her town house around 10:30 p.m. to find her son, but not  his. Trayvon had gone to the store, Chad explained.
> 
> The adults did not panic. Trayvon was 17, after all. Maybe he had gone  to visit a cousin in nearby Oviedo, or maybe he had met a girl along the  way, and was chatting her up. Mr. Martin called Trayvon&#8217;s cellphone,  but it went straight to voice mail. Then he called the cousin, who did  not answer, but he expected the young man to call back. They went to  sleep.
> 
> Early next morning, no sign of Trayvon, still. Mr. Martin called his  son&#8217;s cellphone, which again went to voice mail. He then repeatedly  called the cousin until he answered, only to share the distressing news  that he had not seen Trayvon.
> 
> Now it was Mr. Martin calling 911. He reported that his son was missing,  and then described what his son was wearing. Soon he was outside,  meeting a couple of responding police officers. One of them took out a  photograph of a body from a folder.
> &#8220;Next thing I heard was a scream,&#8221; Ms. Green said. &#8220;I never want to see anybody in that kind of pain again.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp
Click to expand...

Repeatedly neg reppin me, bigreb, for factual posts like this, and calling me vile names in my inbox only shows me you're still the asshole bully you've always been.


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake was going to bed not knowing where the hell his son was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it probably was. And I have no doubt that it will haunt his poor father until he dies. I don't think it serves any purpose to criticize the man for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as a discussion board sure, but the defense attorney will use every angle  to show Trayvon was a kid with no parental guidance coming and going where he wanted too, hanging around the wrong people., they'll use those gang banger images that can make the kid look bad and able to kill someone.
Click to expand...


If it gets to trial, yea... a defense lawyer might make that part of the issue... I personally don't think it helps to vilify a victim... but that is a personal view. As a juror, it would impact negatively on me to vilify a 17 year old.... 17 year olds are, in the main, not the wisest of people. They do and say stuff that isn't really all that bright.... but they are still developing and trying to grow into adulthood. 

The people who turn my stomach in this scenario are the ones who are race baiting. Those sick freaks - and we have a few on this board - they are a huge part of the problem in America.


----------



## freedombecki

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?


Eyewitness accounts of the events leading up to the death show that the victim was harshly beating the shooter before he was shot.

FoxNews likely thinks it best not to further grieve his family with the unpleasant details, to their credit.

Leave the family alone until they can work through their grief. I'm glad they're not making a mockery of the situation by saying more than they think.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Paper
> 
> 
> 
> I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the Retreat at Twin Lakes, Tracy Martin and Brandy Green  returned to her town house around 10:30 p.m. to find her son, but not  his. Trayvon had gone to the store, Chad explained.
> 
> The adults did not panic. Trayvon was 17, after all. Maybe he had gone  to visit a cousin in nearby Oviedo, or maybe he had met a girl along the  way, and was chatting her up. Mr. Martin called Trayvons cellphone,  but it went straight to voice mail. Then he called the cousin, who did  not answer, but he expected the young man to call back. They went to  sleep.
> 
> Early next morning, no sign of Trayvon, still. Mr. Martin called his  sons cellphone, which again went to voice mail. He then repeatedly  called the cousin until he answered, only to share the distressing news  that he had not seen Trayvon.
> 
> Now it was Mr. Martin calling 911. He reported that his son was missing,  and then described what his son was wearing. Soon he was outside,  meeting a couple of responding police officers. One of them took out a  photograph of a body from a folder.
> Next thing I heard was a scream, Ms. Green said. I never want to see anybody in that kind of pain again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeatedly neg reppin me, bigreb, for factual posts like this, and calling me vile names in my inbox only shows me you're still the asshole bully you've always been.
Click to expand...


You seem to have no problem negging people why bitch about it when it happens to you?


----------



## WillowTree

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



they give it all the coverage they need,, unlike a rival chanel news they don't send their commentators to the streets to pimp racial hatred. deal with it. Fox reports the facts as they arise.


----------



## WillowTree

iamwhatiseem said:


> Black Mob attacks whites - YouTube



this is why everyone needs a handgun.


----------



## paperview

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this just now in a  lengthy NY Times article.  On the 7th page:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp
> 
> 
> 
> Repeatedly neg reppin me, bigreb, for factual posts like this, and calling me vile names in my inbox only shows me you're still the asshole bully you've always been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have no problem negging people why bitch about it when it happens to you?
Click to expand...

I neg you back asshole, yeah.


----------



## WillowTree

MarcATL said:


> Oh wowza...Sheppard Smith talked about it for a WHOPPING ten minutes.
> 
> Big whoop!
> 
> I'd still need to see a link to believe that tripe.



I don't think anyone gives a shit what you think or believe..


----------



## driveby

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?





Fox isn't made up of a bunch of race hustling cocksuckers?.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeatedly neg reppin me, bigreb, for factual posts like this, and calling me vile names in my inbox only shows me you're still the asshole bully you've always been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no problem negging people why bitch about it when it happens to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I neg you back asshole, yeah.
Click to expand...

You've negged me several times in the past week and when I return the favor you announce it.


----------



## Katzndogz

Fox news is at least guilty of considering other events equally as important as this ginned up, race baiting controversy.   If everyone doesn't cover their heads with dirt, scream in agony and rip their clothes they are racist.   This is as bad as Kim Jong Il's death in North Korea! 

The family is lying through their teeth, they are using the media to promote their lies as truth and that is hampering the investigation.  State attorney 'outraged' by federal review request in Trayvon Martin case | News - Home

If a riot is what they want to start, get off the stick and do it already.


----------



## paperview

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no problem negging people why bitch about it when it happens to you?
> 
> 
> 
> I neg you back asshole, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've negged me several times in the past week and when I return the favor you announce it.
Click to expand...

That's a lie and you know it.  I never negged you once.  I only did in return yesterday

You got all pissy when I was posting facts on Sunday,  and you sent me this:

"pay attention to this race bait whore"

Fucking liar.  Get over your authoritarian complex, you bullshit artist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I neg you back asshole, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> You've negged me several times in the past week and when I return the favor you announce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie and you know it.  I never negged you once.  I only did in return yesterday
> 
> You got all pissy when I was posting facts on Sunday,  and you sent me this:
> 
> "pay attention to this race bait whore"
> 
> Fucking liar.  Get over your authoritarian complex, you bullshit artist.
Click to expand...


Liar.


----------



## WillowTree

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've negged me several times in the past week and when I return the favor you announce it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it.  I never negged you once.  I only did in return yesterday
> 
> You got all pissy when I was posting facts on Sunday,  and you sent me this:
> 
> "pay attention to this race bait whore"
> 
> Fucking liar.  Get over your authoritarian complex, you bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...


you can post his neg reps and his comments..


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WillowTree said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it.  I never negged you once.  I only did in return yesterday
> 
> You got all pissy when I was posting facts on Sunday,  and you sent me this:
> 
> "pay attention to this race bait whore"
> 
> Fucking liar.  Get over your authoritarian complex, you bullshit artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can post his neg reps and his comments..
Click to expand...


I can't because I can only receive PM messages from my friends list. The only way I know I am negged or pos. repped is if I look on the notification page.


----------



## Avatar4321

Why is it people seem to think that if they think news is important all other news should be ignored so talking heads can speak hours on end about their pet story?


----------



## taichiliberal

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the past of Zimmerman being talked about Marc?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, he has a CRIMINAL record. Secondly, he has a HISTORY of violence. Thirdly, he has a HISTORY of calling the PD reporting "suspicious black males" that have ALL been bogus.
> 
> Shall I go on?
> 
> When will you stop with your racist nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where exactly did you get the 'history of calling the PD reporting "suspicious black males" from?
Click to expand...


ABC, NBC, CBS, Wall St. Journal, NY Times, Washington Post, McClatchy News, NY Daily News, NY Post, NPR, Pacifica Broadcasts .... I could go on, but I hope you stop being willfully ignorant and do some honest research before your fingers hit the keys next time.


----------



## taichiliberal

And for our die hard neocons/teabaggers supporting Fox Noise, here's a reality check:

Fox News Watch  Fails Media Criticism 101 In Trayvon Martin Case | Media Matters for America

(Note: the formentioned group most like are either too cowardly, dishonest or dumb to actually READ the content of the link and discuss the points.  Rather, they just squawk the party line that the very source is not worth discussing - - although they WILL condemn it without reading it.)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> And for our die hard neocons/teabaggers supporting Fox Noise, here's a reality check:
> 
> Fox News Watch *Fails Media Criticism 101 In Trayvon Martin Case | Media Matters for America
> 
> (Note: the formentioned group most like are either too cowardly, dishonest or dumb to actually READ the content of the link and discuss the points.  Rather, they just squawk the party line that the very source is not worth discussing - - although they WILL condemn it without reading it.)



Did I mention Zimmerman was a democrat

When you make it political I feel lead to remind you of this fact.


----------



## taichiliberal

Katzndogz said:


> Fox news is at least guilty of considering other events equally as important as this ginned up, race baiting controversy.   If everyone doesn't cover their heads with dirt, scream in agony and rip their clothes they are racist.   This is as bad as Kim Jong Il's death in North Korea!
> 
> The family is lying through their teeth, they are using the media to promote their lies as truth and that is hampering the investigation.  State attorney 'outraged' by federal review request in Trayvon Martin case | News - Home
> 
> If a riot is what they want to start, get off the stick and do it already.



Man, you are PRIME example of the proud willful ignorance and insipidly stubborn donkey's that think your supposition and conjecture passes for Facts.  Here's the skinny on Fox Noise's attitude on this:

Fox News Watch  Fails Media Criticism 101 In Trayvon Martin Case | Media Matters for America

Fox Noise dares to say it's a news service that's "fair and objective".  Puh leeze!

Oh, and Wolfinger can blow it out his ass, because he knows his credibility was compromised when he pulled rank to stop an arrest and investigation, and THEN recuse himself from the case.  Maybe the little shit thinks that will shield him from the upcoming investigations, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it.

Oh, and please DETAIL IN FACT just how the Martin family is "lying through their teeth".  You neocon/teabagger blowhards are all big talk on accusations, but a bunch of intellectual wussies when challenged to PROVE your attacks.

Put up or shut up, Katzndogz....we're all waiting.


----------



## paulitician

Fox News might be the only News Outlet who has handled this story with reason & journalistic integrity. The Liberal Press has hit new lows on this one. Shame on CNN & NBC especially.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> Why is it people seem to think that if they think news is important all other news should be ignored so talking heads can speak hours on end about their pet story?




You talk as if YOU are not guilty of the same trait?

But hey, there's an old saying in the newspaper game, "if it bleeds, it leads".

Remember the Central Park jogger case?  National and international coverage.....yet a serial rapist of black women was taking place for over 2 weeks less than 3 blocks from the CP jogger attack/rape....and THAT BARELY got an inch coverage in the LOCAL newspapers!

See where I'm going with this, bunky?  Because if you don't, I'll elaborate:  within the last 5 years black public advocates/activist have been having national conferences and the like on the problem of high crime rate/violent crime in the black communities across the country.  They got bare minimum coverage by the main stream media, but that was it.....a few moments on the day's events.

Now that the Trayvon Martin case goes national, people are accusing folk like Sharpton and Jackson and even the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES of being "race hustlers" and exploiting the situation for political gain.

Damned if they do, damned if they don't


----------



## MarcATL

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it people seem to think that if they think news is important all other news should be ignored so talking heads can speak hours on end about their pet story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talk as if YOU are not guilty of the same trait?
> 
> But hey, there's an old saying in the newspaper game, "if it bleeds, it leads".
> 
> Remember the Central Park jogger case?  National and international coverage.....yet a serial rapist of black women was taking place for over 2 weeks less than 3 blocks from the CP jogger attack/rape....and THAT BARELY got an inch coverage in the LOCAL newspapers!
> 
> See where I'm going with this, bunky?  Because if you don't, I'll elaborate:  within the last 5 years black public advocates/activist have been having national conferences and the like on the problem of high crime rate/violent crime in the black communities across the country.  They got bare minimum coverage by the main stream media, but that was it.....a few moments on the day's events.
> 
> Now that the Trayvon Martin case goes national, people are accusing folk like Sharpton and Jackson and even the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES of being "race hustlers" and exploiting the situation for political gain.
> 
> Damned if they do, damned if they don't
Click to expand...


----------



## newpolitics

bigrebnc1775 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc why was Trayvon's body not claimed from the morgue until 12 hours after his death? Why didn't the father at least look out his window when all the shouting was taking place? Where was the father when the shot was fired not more than a 1000 feet away? The distance is my guesstamation but the fight wasn't far from where Trayvon's father lived. That is something news worthy. Title of the news story
> Where was Trayvon's Father when his son needed him the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck marc  race baiting son of a bitch. Where the fuck was the father who sons less than 1000 feet away was dying? Why did it take the father so long to report his son was missing?
> After all his son had been suspended for 10 days from school. Marc seems to this there should be more news reporting about Trayvon don't bitch about it when someone ask these questions because the longer this goes with media attention the more Trayvon will not look like an angel but a child who did not have any parental guidance
Click to expand...


 It was just a question, because you are obviously so eager to deny blame to the one who did the murder, but instead are trying to make someone who wasn't even there, culpable. That is very childish to me, and very contradictory coming from a pub who's supposed credo involves personal responsibility, which is laughable in and of itself. don't be such a piece of shit if you are going to ask stupid questions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

newpolitics said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is this relevant? Don't blame the father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck marc  race baiting son of a bitch. Where the fuck was the father who sons less than 1000 feet away was dying? Why did it take the father so long to report his son was missing?
> After all his son had been suspended for 10 days from school. Marc seems to this there should be more news reporting about Trayvon don't bitch about it when someone ask these questions because the longer this goes with media attention the more Trayvon will not look like an angel but a child who did not have any parental guidance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was just a question, because you are obviously so eager to deny blame to the one who did the murder, but instead are trying to make someone who wasn't even there, culpable. That is very childish to me, and very contradictory coming from a pub who's supposed credo involves personal responsibility, which is laughable in and of itself. don't be such a piece of shit if you are going to ask stupid questions.
Click to expand...


Defending your life is not murder. Trayvon at 17 still responsible to his father.


----------



## logical4u

Four more shootings have occurred in Sanford in the last few days.  Where is the President calling for "civility"???????


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> Four more shootings have occurred in Sanford in the last few days.  Where is the President calling for "civility"???????



Did the state attorney's office take a trip to interfere in the ivestigation?  Did the chief of police do the same?  Did both recuse themselves afterward?  Were the shooters I.D,'ed but let go without a proper questioning?

If none of those things happened, then you have your answer.


----------



## MarcATL

The radical RWers with their false equivalency crap. Time, and time again.

LOL!!! 

*SMH*


----------



## logical4u

Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
Where are the calls for civility?


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
> 78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
> Where are the calls for civility?



So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.

Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.

Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.

Carry on.


----------



## MarcATL

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
> 78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
> Where are the calls for civility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
> 78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
> Where are the calls for civility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


Asshole first you must prove there has been corruption on the part of the Florida justice system. From what I have seen they have went by the letter of the law. You of the lynch mob have hung your hopes  on a false reported information.


----------



## theunbubba

I think every hispanic/latino in America should let this be a lesson to them. Don't believe the garbage the left says about having your back. They will lynch you in a heartbeat if you are up against blacks. 
Especially the racist libtard press. 
The only people saying that Zimmerman might not be guilty are the conservatives.


----------



## MarcATL

MarcATL said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
> 78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
> Where are the calls for civility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL!!! 


			
				The Infidel said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -560 reputation points from The Infidel.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> this entire thread is a joke and you should be ashamed for your lynchmob attitude.
> 
> Regards,
> The Infidel
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## PredFan

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -560 reputation points from The Infidel.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> this entire thread is a joke and you should be ashamed for your lynchmob attitude.
> 
> Regards,
> The Infidel
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Imagine that? One racist asshole agreeing with another racist asshole? Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
> 78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
> Where are the calls for civility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


These "crimes" seem to be directly connected to the Zimmerman/Martin case.  If there are cases where others do crimes because the press inflamed the tensions, please let me know.


----------



## Jackson

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



I watch Fox and it was covered.  Basically, they gave the facts and said wait for the full investigation.  However, I saw the clip of Zimmermen being led away to the station handcuffed after the incident  on Fox and he certainly didn't look bloodied to me.  Thought he was supposed to have a bloody or broken nose.  They pointed it out on Fox, but the time stamp wasn't on it.


----------



## taichiliberal

theunbubba said:


> I think every hispanic/latino in America should let this be a lesson to them. Don't believe the garbage the left says about having your back. They will lynch you in a heartbeat if you are up against blacks.
> Especially the racist libtard press.
> The only people saying that Zimmerman might not be guilty are the conservatives.



Wipe the spittle off your screen, bubba.  You cannot produce ONE quote from anyone that is advocating hatred against all hispanics/latino just because of Zimmerman.  

The accusation of racism against Zimmerman is based on his own history and actions that night.  Yes, the audio specialist say he muttered "fucking punks" instead of "fucking *******" or the like.....which does NOT erase his History of calls to 911 or his biased, undocumented description of Martin based on NOTHING but HIS personal opinion.

Determining if Zimmerman is guilty or not requires a proper arrest and investigation.....both denied by a road blocking chief of police and an interfering state attorney, both whom recused themselves afterward.

Zimmerman's lawyers are trying this case in public court, and they are LOSING as more and more evidence comes forth.  Deal with it and stop sucking Limbaugh's ass with this "reverse racism" BS.


----------



## taichiliberal

PredFan said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -560 reputation points from The Infidel.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> this entire thread is a joke and you should be ashamed for your lynchmob attitude.
> 
> Regards,
> The Infidel
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine that? One racist asshole agreeing with another racist asshole? Who'd have thunk it?
Click to expand...



And yet another jackass who can't debate worth a damn, but instead throws out insults and accusations that CANNOT BE PROVEN LOGICALLY ON THIS THREAD.

I'll dumb it down for you, bunky.....you're opinion isn't worth a damn, unless you can provide quotes from either Marc or myself that express "racism" towards someone or some group.

But we both know you can't, and will just follow up with yet another baseless accusation that avoids dealing with the FACTS of this case.  Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
> 78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
> Where are the calls for civility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These "crimes" seem to be directly connected to the Zimmerman/Martin case.  If there are cases where others do crimes because the press inflamed the tensions, please let me know.
Click to expand...


"Seem" is the operative word, my would be genius.  But if you need proof of black folk being victims of a crime inflamed by the press, you need look no further than the INCREASE in hate crimes against blacks an other minorities since the election of Obama...you know, after institutions like Fox News and such screamed "anti-American, secret muslim, racist, gonna take your guns" even AFTER the man was elected.

Hate crimes against blacks, religious groups rise - USATODAY.com

You're NOT going to shift the topic from the FACTS that keep tearing down the excuses Zimmerman's lawyers keep spit balling in the press....but I know insipidly stubborn and willfully ignorant cusses with a grudge against "those people" like YOU will keep trying.

Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal

Jackson said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Fox and it was covered.  Basically, they gave the facts and said wait for the full investigation.  However, I saw the clip of Zimmermen being led away to the station handcuffed after the incident  on Fox and he certainly didn't look bloodied to me.  Thought he was supposed to have a bloody or broken nose.  They pointed it out on Fox, but the time stamp wasn't on it.
Click to expand...


there's a post on this thread that documents Fox New's marked lack of initial coverage of this case, and then subsequently questioning whether it was truly worth all the hoop-la in the first place.

Fox has a nasty habit of (purposely) being behind the curve in the news coverage of any topic that does NOT fit into a "conservative" cause.


----------



## paulitician

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four people injured in two drive-by shootings in Sanford
> 78 year old man beat with a hammer by 6 black youths
> Where are the calls for civility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole first you must prove there has been corruption on the part of the Florida justice system. From what I have seen they have went by the letter of the law. You of the lynch mob have hung your hopes  on a false reported information.
Click to expand...


Yup. It now looks like Zimmerman actually said "It's fuckin cold" and not "Fuckin Coons." The Liberal Press really blew this one. They should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've reported on this story. Fox News has been one of the very few Media Outlets which has handled this story with calm & reason.


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to try and divert attention from the corruption in the Zimmerman/Martin case and it's ramifications regarding the "Stand Your Ground" law by listing every violent crime involving black people.
> 
> Yet, no white folk are doing the same crimes in your little world.
> 
> Tough donuts, bunky......this one isn't going away, and whatever fucked up little psychological affront you feel has been done to your inflated view of your racial pride is of NO consequence.  Justice will be done when an arrest and proper investigation is done.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These "crimes" seem to be directly connected to the Zimmerman/Martin case.  If there are cases where others do crimes because the press inflamed the tensions, please let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Seem" is the operative word, my would be genius.  But if you need proof of black folk being victims of a crime inflamed by the press, you need look no further than the INCREASE in hate crimes against blacks an other minorities since the election of Obama...you know, after institutions like Fox News and such screamed "anti-American, secret muslim, racist, gonna take your guns" even AFTER the man was elected.
> 
> Hate crimes against blacks, religious groups rise - USATODAY.com
> 
> You're NOT going to shift the topic from the FACTS that keep tearing down the excuses Zimmerman's lawyers keep spit balling in the press....but I know insipidly stubborn and willfully ignorant cusses with a grudge against "those people" like YOU will keep trying.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


The six "youths" told the 78 year old man they were beating it was for "Trayvon", and you want to discuss "willfully ignorant"?
The "facts" are unknown.  A terrible tragedy occurred.  One person is dead.  One person will have to live with the taking of a human life.  Now here are some questions for you.
If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)?
If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?
Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you?
How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you?
How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?
At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?
Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)?

Everyone, EVERYONE never wants to see an incident like this again (if it was a woman that had been raped, she would be told she should have known better than to dress that way, or be walking alone in that neighborhood).  Instead of calling for a public lynching (something too many black community organizers are doing), we should be discussing how this could be avoided in the future.
If you are in an area where there is crime, you do not dress or act like a burglar.
If you are part of a neighborhood watch, pair up, and have reflective clothing that identifies you as something other than a thug.
You don't beat someone for following you.
You don't shoot someone that is walking "on the sidewalk".
If you choose to speak to someone on the street, do it respectfully, and with purpose.
Understand that people are terrified; they do not want to be victims of crime and will do a lot to avoid having their families hurt.  Be considerate, and do not try to intimidate others.

In short, if either of these people had acted differently, this tradgedy would not have happened.  Let's use it to educate and reduce the risk of it happening again.


----------



## paperview

logical4u said:


> The six "youths" told the 78 year old man they were beating it was for "Trayvon", and you want to discuss "willfully ignorant"?
> ...



Ahem.

*Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated *


> Sergeant Toney said that, after the incident, the boys were  "snatched  up" so quickly there would not have been time for the youths  to "get  their story straight."
> 
> The youths told police -- with slight variations -- that *Mr. Watts   approached the boys and engaged them in conversation about their hooded   sweatshirts and Trayvon Martin and allegedly used a racial slur.
> *
> One of the boys allegedly told the man to "keep walking" and another slapped Mr. Watts, causing him to fall.
> 
> One of the boys took the pork rinds that Mr. Watts had purchased, and the youths fled.
> "Somewhere in the middle the truth is there," Sergeant Toney said.
> 
> Two youths were charged with robbery after the incident and on Monday   were ordered to be held at the Lucas County Juvenile Justice Center.
> Mr. Watts did not go to the hospital after the alleged assault, Sergeant Toney said.


Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated - Toledo Blade


----------



## paulitician

paperview said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> The six "youths" told the 78 year old man they were beating it was for "Trayvon", and you want to discuss "willfully ignorant"?
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> *Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated *
> 
> 
> 
> Sergeant Toney said that, after the incident, the boys were  "snatched  up" so quickly there would not have been time for the youths  to "get  their story straight."
> 
> The youths told police -- with slight variations -- that *Mr. Watts   approached the boys and engaged them in conversation about their hooded   sweatshirts and Trayvon Martin and allegedly used a racial slur.
> *
> One of the boys allegedly told the man to "keep walking" and another slapped Mr. Watts, causing him to fall.
> 
> One of the boys took the pork rinds that Mr. Watts had purchased, and the youths fled.
> "Somewhere in the middle the truth is there," Sergeant Toney said.
> 
> Two youths were charged with robbery after the incident and on Monday   were ordered to be held at the Lucas County Juvenile Justice Center.
> Mr. Watts did not go to the hospital after the alleged assault, Sergeant Toney said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated - Toledo Blade
Click to expand...


Ah, Democrat Race-Baiters. So willing to believe this incident wasn't racially motivated, while at the same time calling for Zimmerman's head. What a surprise. And now it looks like Zimmerman actually said 'It's fuckin cold" and not 'Fuckin Coons." Such crushing news for the usual suspect USMB Race-Baiters like Marc and Ravi the Raving the Lunatic. How will they deal with it? It should be fun watching them try.


----------



## paperview

paulitician said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> The six "youths" told the 78 year old man they were beating it was for "Trayvon", and you want to discuss "willfully ignorant"?
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> *Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated *
> 
> 
> 
> Sergeant Toney said that, after the incident, the boys were  "snatched  up" so quickly there would not have been time for the youths  to "get  their story straight."
> 
> The youths told police -- with slight variations -- that *Mr. Watts   approached the boys and engaged them in conversation about their hooded   sweatshirts and Trayvon Martin and allegedly used a racial slur.
> *
> One of the boys allegedly told the man to "keep walking" and another slapped Mr. Watts, causing him to fall.
> 
> One of the boys took the pork rinds that Mr. Watts had purchased, and the youths fled.
> "Somewhere in the middle the truth is there," Sergeant Toney said.
> 
> Two youths were charged with robbery after the incident and on Monday   were ordered to be held at the Lucas County Juvenile Justice Center.
> Mr. Watts did not go to the hospital after the alleged assault, Sergeant Toney said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated - Toledo Blade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Democrat Race-Baiters. So willing to believe this incident wasn't racially motivated, while at the same time calling for Zimmerman's head. What a surprise. And now it looks like Zimmerman actually said 'It's fuckin cold" and not 'Fuckin Coons." Such crushing news for the usual suspect USMB Race-Baiters like Marc and Ravi the Raving the Lunatic. How will they deal with it? It should be fun watching them try.
Click to expand...

Said the guy who starts race-baiting threads...

Like this one for example:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...8-recounts-assault-by-6-youths-in-toledo.html


----------



## paulitician

paperview said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> *Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated *
> Toledo police: Man's account of assault may be exaggerated - Toledo Blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Democrat Race-Baiters. So willing to believe this incident wasn't racially motivated, while at the same time calling for Zimmerman's head. What a surprise. And now it looks like Zimmerman actually said 'It's fuckin cold" and not 'Fuckin Coons." Such crushing news for the usual suspect USMB Race-Baiters like Marc and Ravi the Raving the Lunatic. How will they deal with it? It should be fun watching them try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Said the guy who starts race-baiting threads...
> 
> Like this one for example:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...8-recounts-assault-by-6-youths-in-toledo.html
Click to expand...


Pointing out heinous Democrat Race-Baiting hypocrisy is not Race-Baiting. But you know that. You're just being pissy because you're a Race-Baiting Democrat yourself. You,Marc, and Ravi the Raving Lunatic deserve each other.


----------



## PredFan

Well well, another day of freedom for George Zimmerman. Despite the enormous pressure to arrest him, despite the special prosecutor, despite the FBI, no arrest. Unless you think that everyone is racist and hates Martin, it is very likely that Zimmerman's story of the events checks out and that he acted in self-defense. The Grand Jury will convene in three days, if it even gets to a G.J, and he's not in custody. It isn't looking good for the lynch mob.


----------



## Katzndogz

I love it, a bunch of thugs say SAY, that their were motivated by the victim's use of a racial slur.   It's the answer for everything!   All thugs have to do is make the claim and immediately the crime, whatever it is is justified.  That's how it works.  It's a license to kill.


----------



## paperview

Katzndogz said:


> I love it, a bunch of thugs say SAY, that their were motivated by the victim's use of a racial slur.   It's the answer for everything!   All thugs have to do is make the claim and immediately the crime, whatever it is is justified.  That's how it works.  It's a license to kill.


You're not making a speck of sense.


----------



## old navy

Meanwhile, MSNBC has gotten back on the Obama campaign.


----------



## taichiliberal

PredFan said:


> Well well, another day of freedom for George Zimmerman. Despite the enormous pressure to arrest him, despite the special prosecutor, despite the FBI, no arrest. Unless you think that everyone is racist and hates Martin, it is very likely that Zimmerman's story of the events checks out and that he acted in self-defense. The Grand Jury will convene in three days, if it even gets to a G.J, and he's not in custody. It isn't looking good for the lynch mob.




Stop braying like an ass.....asking for the police to do their job's and arrest a guy on evidence that would do so for anyone else UNLESS THEY HAD A POLICE CHIEF AND A STATE PROSECUTOR INTERFERING AND IGNORING EVIDENCE is NOT a "lynch mob".

How in the world you can say Zimmerman's story checks out when there is CONCRETE, DOCUMENTED AUDIO AND VIDEO evidence that contradicts his story?  His lawyers are trying this case in the public court, and the evidence is making a fool of them.

But hey, so long as cretins like YOU have their warped sense of racial importance and security massaged....facts, logic and justice are all up for grabs.

But it ain't over until he fat lady sings, bunky.


----------



## taichiliberal

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, a bunch of thugs say SAY, that their were motivated by the victim's use of a racial slur.   It's the answer for everything!   All thugs have to do is make the claim and immediately the crime, whatever it is is justified.  That's how it works.  It's a license to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not making a speck of sense.
Click to expand...


He's an idiot like the rest of the neocon/teabagger parrots on this thread.  Limbaugh and Rove calls Obama a "thug", are aped by the rest of he neocon punditry..and then fools like Katzndogz apply it to their ridiculous rants.

It doesn't have to make sense to them...it just has to sound good.


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> These "crimes" seem to be directly connected to the Zimmerman/Martin case.  If there are cases where others do crimes because the press inflamed the tensions, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Seem" is the operative word, my would be genius.  But if you need proof of black folk being victims of a crime inflamed by the press, you need look no further than the INCREASE in hate crimes against blacks an other minorities since the election of Obama...you know, after institutions like Fox News and such screamed "anti-American, secret muslim, racist, gonna take your guns" even AFTER the man was elected.
> 
> Hate crimes against blacks, religious groups rise - USATODAY.com
> 
> You're NOT going to shift the topic from the FACTS that keep tearing down the excuses Zimmerman's lawyers keep spit balling in the press....but I know insipidly stubborn and willfully ignorant cusses with a grudge against "those people" like YOU will keep trying.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The six "youths" told the 78 year old man they were beating it was for "Trayvon", and you want to discuss "willfully ignorant"?
> The "facts" are unknown.  A terrible tragedy occurred.  One person is dead.  One person will have to live with the taking of a human life.  Now here are some questions for you.
> If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)?
> If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?
> Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you?
> How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you?
> How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?
> At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?
> Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)?
> 
> Everyone, EVERYONE never wants to see an incident like this again (if it was a woman that had been raped, she would be told she should have known better than to dress that way, or be walking alone in that neighborhood).  Instead of calling for a public lynching (something too many black community organizers are doing), we should be discussing how this could be avoided in the future.
> If you are in an area where there is crime, you do not dress or act like a burglar.
> If you are part of a neighborhood watch, pair up, and have reflective clothing that identifies you as something other than a thug.
> You don't beat someone for following you.
> You don't shoot someone that is walking "on the sidewalk".
> If you choose to speak to someone on the street, do it respectfully, and with purpose.
> Understand that people are terrified; they do not want to be victims of crime and will do a lot to avoid having their families hurt.  Be considerate, and do not try to intimidate others.
> 
> In short, if either of these people had acted differently, this tradgedy would not have happened.  Let's use it to educate and reduce the risk of it happening again.
Click to expand...



Notice folks, that when this neocon/teabagger gasbag was presented with DOCUMENTED FACTS that DISPROVED  his assertion, he doesn't have the intellectual honesty or courage to acknowledge such.  Instead, we're barraged with a multitude of suppostion and conjecture that wholly ignores the true FACTS of the case at hand, and instead just regurgitates ALREADY DISPROVEN assertions regarding the Zimmerman/Martin case.

FACT: audio documentation clearly has Zimmerman stating that Martin is RUNNING AWAY from him (after initially inspecting the car to see who was following him), and when the dispatch asks if Zimmerman is following, he replies "yes".  The dispatch, after PREVIOUSLY confirming that the police are on their way, says "we don't need you to do that", to which Zimmerman confirms "okay".

Yet, Zimmerman DID CONTINUE TO PURSUE Martin, who's only "crime" was being black, wearing a hoodie IN THE RAIN, and coming under Zimmerman's warped consideration.  You don't yell, "self defense" after you initiate a confrontation, that's like yelling foul after you start a fight and lose.

Later, physical evidence documented by police surveillance cameras DOES NOT SUPPORT OR CORROBORATE the tale Zimmerman's lawyer relates that Martin bloodied his nose and bashed his skull on the ground via attacking him.

The chief of detectives didn't buy Zimmerman's story based on the evidence, but was prevented from arresting him via interference by the chief of police and the State attorney, BOTH of whom suddenly recuse themselves from the case.

Naa-unnh bunky, all this hoop-la for what looks like manslaughter stinks...and what's at stake is what appears to be a petty, local cover-up that's inadvertently tied to the "Stand Your Ground" law.

I wonder if Trayvon had killed Zimmerman would dopes like YOU be railing for his defense?  Anyway, do continue to blow neocon/teabagger smoke on this one.


----------



## paulitician

"It's fuckin cold." Whoops! Democrat Race-Baiters are bleepin assholes. Fuck em.


----------



## beagle9

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?




 Why ? Because as your last words state, they are the biggest and hottest news agency in the world, where as this case will not make or break them in the least, and by being the biggest in the world, thay have to move on quicker than the others do, and so they have moved on more or less, in order to let the athorities handle it from here on out, as they are doing and the others should do as well, but some news agencies have almost eveything they have riding on this case, so they have to keep it hot, because if it fails them in the least now, then they feel they will be made complete fools of afterwards, especially since they have invested so much coverage into one case and still do, in which isn't much different from so many of the hundreds of thousands more cases that are also relevant in America, and are happening all across America day by day.. 

So the question is or should be, why isn't the media giving all the other cases in America equal time and airplay like this one, because trust me the problems in America (((DON"T))) hang on this one case, but for some politically driven mostly "media outlets", they have everything hanging on this one case, and this is because they have made it that way for political reasons (?), in which could make them or break them in the end.


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seem" is the operative word, my would be genius.  But if you need proof of black folk being victims of a crime inflamed by the press, you need look no further than the INCREASE in hate crimes against blacks an other minorities since the election of Obama...you know, after institutions like Fox News and such screamed "anti-American, secret muslim, racist, gonna take your guns" even AFTER the man was elected.
> 
> Hate crimes against blacks, religious groups rise - USATODAY.com
> 
> You're NOT going to shift the topic from the FACTS that keep tearing down the excuses Zimmerman's lawyers keep spit balling in the press....but I know insipidly stubborn and willfully ignorant cusses with a grudge against "those people" like YOU will keep trying.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The six "youths" told the 78 year old man they were beating it was for "Trayvon", and you want to discuss "willfully ignorant"?
> The "facts" are unknown.  A terrible tragedy occurred.  One person is dead.  One person will have to live with the taking of a human life.  Now here are some questions for you.
> If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)?
> If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?
> Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you?
> How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you?
> How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?
> At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?
> Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)?
> 
> Everyone, EVERYONE never wants to see an incident like this again (if it was a woman that had been raped, she would be told she should have known better than to dress that way, or be walking alone in that neighborhood).  Instead of calling for a public lynching (something too many black community organizers are doing), we should be discussing how this could be avoided in the future.
> If you are in an area where there is crime, you do not dress or act like a burglar.
> If you are part of a neighborhood watch, pair up, and have reflective clothing that identifies you as something other than a thug.
> You don't beat someone for following you.
> You don't shoot someone that is walking "on the sidewalk".
> If you choose to speak to someone on the street, do it respectfully, and with purpose.
> Understand that people are terrified; they do not want to be victims of crime and will do a lot to avoid having their families hurt.  Be considerate, and do not try to intimidate others.
> 
> In short, if either of these people had acted differently, this tradgedy would not have happened.  Let's use it to educate and reduce the risk of it happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that when this neocon/teabagger gasbag was presented with DOCUMENTED FACTS that DISPROVED  his assertion, he doesn't have the intellectual honesty or courage to acknowledge such.  Instead, we're barraged with a multitude of suppostion and conjecture that wholly ignores the true FACTS of the case at hand, and instead just regurgitates ALREADY DISPROVEN assertions regarding the Zimmerman/Martin case.
> 
> FACT: audio documentation clearly has Zimmerman stating that Martin is RUNNING AWAY from him (after initially inspecting the car to see who was following him), and when the dispatch asks if Zimmerman is following, he replies "yes".  The dispatch, after PREVIOUSLY confirming that the police are on their way, says "we don't need you to do that", to which Zimmerman confirms "okay".
> 
> Yet, Zimmerman DID CONTINUE TO PURSUE Martin, who's only "crime" was being black, wearing a hoodie IN THE RAIN, and coming under Zimmerman's warped consideration.  You don't yell, "self defense" after you initiate a confrontation, that's like yelling foul after you start a fight and lose.
> 
> Later, physical evidence documented by police surveillance cameras DOES NOT SUPPORT OR CORROBORATE the tale Zimmerman's lawyer relates that Martin bloodied his nose and bashed his skull on the ground via attacking him.
> 
> The chief of detectives didn't buy Zimmerman's story based on the evidence, but was prevented from arresting him via interference by the chief of police and the State attorney, BOTH of whom suddenly recuse themselves from the case.
> 
> Naa-unnh bunky, all this hoop-la for what looks like manslaughter stinks...and what's at stake is what appears to be a petty, local cover-up that's inadvertently tied to the "Stand Your Ground" law.
> 
> I wonder if Trayvon had killed Zimmerman would dopes like YOU be railing for his defense?  Anyway, do continue to blow neocon/teabagger smoke on this one.
Click to expand...


All that (attack the questioner), and yet you didn't manage to answer one question, let alone all of them.

Calls for public lynching?  You have not waited for the evidence.  You have tried and convicted a man on what the press has now admitted was doctored, censored and misleading to stir up people.  Yes, what we have on display here folks is a person that is not concerned about lynchings, but only that he is on the "right" side of the rope.


----------



## paulitician

Marc in his Hoody.


----------



## goodshooting

taichiliberal said:


> Notice folks, that when this neocon/teabagger gasbag was presented with DOCUMENTED FACTS that DISPROVED  his assertion, he doesn't have the intellectual honesty or courage to acknowledge such.  Instead, we're barraged with a multitude of suppostion and conjecture that wholly ignores the true FACTS of the case at hand, and instead just regurgitates ALREADY DISPROVEN assertions regarding the Zimmerman/Martin case.
> 
> FACT: audio documentation clearly has Zimmerman stating that Martin is RUNNING AWAY from him (after initially inspecting the car to see who was following him), and when the dispatch asks if Zimmerman is following, he replies "yes".  The dispatch, after PREVIOUSLY confirming that the police are on their way, says "we don't need you to do that", to which Zimmerman confirms "okay".



I love how every liberal takes the dispatch "we do not need you to do that" and changes it into you have to stop following him.

Police dispatch will say "we do not need you to do that" on every aspect that is going above and beyond the call of duty for an American citizen.

They would say the same thing if it would of been someone calling and saying a guy is shooting people want me to try and stop them "we do not need you to do that".

This is a response that is given to alleviate the consequences against the police if something should happen to the caller or the person they are talking to.

Example if George Zimmerman had been told to follow a drug dealer and that said drug dealer turned around and killed George then the family of George would of been able to press back against the police station for saying why did you tell a citizen to put them self in harms way.  This then would lead into lawsuit against the police station for pushing a citizen to do something they normally would not have done.

Hopefully this is basic enough for a liberal mind to understand.



taichiliberal said:


> Yet, Zimmerman DID CONTINUE TO PURSUE Martin, who's only "crime" was being black, wearing a hoodie IN THE RAIN, and coming under Zimmerman's warped consideration.  You don't yell, "self defense" after you initiate a confrontation, that's like yelling foul after you start a fight and lose.



I like how it is always the liberal who takes things to the extreme just so they can yell RACIST.

Zimmerman pursued a suspicious looking person.  Those come in all colors not just black.  Just and FYI for you because I think you believe that they only are black.

The "Stand Your Ground" law is very simple.  You cannot start a fight then mid fight claim "Stand Your Ground".  You can be put in a situation where you see things are going bad and state you want no part of this and retreat.  At this point if attacked you are no longer an instigator of the fight you are the DEFENDER and "Stand Your Ground" can be played again.  This is also where it gets very grey due to when you remove yourself from the conflict.

In Zimmerman's case he was a defender never the aggressor.  Zimmerman was monitoring a situation when the person being monitored turned to an aggressor against Zimmerman.  Anyone ever seen the videos of people being beaten by police officers for nothing more then video taping them.  We do not call those people video taping the Aggressor do we.  No they are the monitors.  They are there doing nothing more then gathering information.

Now I am sure you do not like to hear any of  this because so far it takes all the RACIST bullshit the liberal media has been playing right back against them.



taichiliberal said:


> Later, physical evidence documented by police surveillance cameras DOES NOT SUPPORT OR CORROBORATE the tale Zimmerman's lawyer relates that Martin bloodied his nose and bashed his skull on the ground via attacking him.



Oh I love how you bring up the liberal media doctored videos.  It is amazing when the actual leaked police video made it to Fox News hands they pointed out the broken nose and the bruising on the back of the head of Zimmerman.

Lets not forget to mention the liberal media only shows pictures of Martin when he was 12 years old.  Who gives a shit that he is not really 5'5 120lb but actual 6'3 closer to 200lbs and a full fledged athlete on the football team.  Brings a different picture when you actual show the actions and person the deceased was before this shooting.  Gold Teeth and twitter name of "No Limit Nigga".  Maybe that should be the caption below and actual up to date photo of Martin.



taichiliberal said:


> The chief of detectives didn't buy Zimmerman's story based on the evidence, but was prevented from arresting him via interference by the chief of police and the State attorney, BOTH of whom suddenly recuse themselves from the case.



Keep trying to call this a cover up.  It never was it is how the law is written is why Zimmerman was not arrested.  "Stand Your Ground" makes you immune to criminal and civil prosecution.  Meaning that if they believed he was defending himself then they have no ability to arrest him.  Remember you are innocent until proven guilty in this country not the other way around.

If you notice he was put in handcuffs and taken to the police station.  Which is normal even when under the "Stand Your Ground" but when the facts come out that you defended yourself from and unjustified attack you are let free.  This is what they call a "good shooting" in the fact that the defender lived not that anyone has to die.  This all goes back to the concealed weapon permit Zimmerman had.  If Zimmerman would not have acted to DEFEND himself he could have died.  When this level of violence is brought upon you then you can DEFEND yourself with deadly force, and in this situation it was a gun and it ended Martins life.

Is any killing even in self defense a good thing in life, no.  Is it good that a innocent man like Zimmerman did not have to sacrifice his life due to the actions of another, YES.



taichiliberal said:


> Naa-unnh bunky, all this hoop-la for what looks like manslaughter stinks...and what's at stake is what appears to be a petty, local cover-up that's inadvertently tied to the "Stand Your Ground" law.
> 
> I wonder if Trayvon had killed Zimmerman would dopes like YOU be railing for his defense?  Anyway, do continue to blow neocon/teabagger smoke on this one.



Now you are using what ifs to try and save a pathetic excuse of more racist bullshit.  No reason to even give you an answer for this.


----------



## paulitician

"It's fuckin cold." FUCK YOU GE/NBC! And fuck all shameful Democrat Race-Baiters.


----------



## LockeJaw

MarcATL said:


> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?



Because they're RACIST! Right?


----------



## paulitician

LockeJaw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're RACIST! Right?
Click to expand...


Marc in his new Hoody.


----------



## LockeJaw

paulitician said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest, hottest news story in media.
> 
> Are they not a media company interesting in keeping the populate updated on the latest and greatest and hottest news?
> 
> Any of you wager to guess why such little coverage for the biggest, most powerful media organization on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're RACIST! Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marc in his new Hoody.
Click to expand...

Everything has to be about race, we just have to accept it.
I think FOX not getting into the sensational tabloid like garbage in their strictly news programming is responsible reporting and the other Alphabet networks should pay attention to that. Because that's why they are on top and these other networks are becoming less and less trusted. Marc should think about that.


----------



## LockeJaw

This brother has caught on to the media's BS. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoiMmY0bhWE&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Trayvon Martin's Fan Club and Media are a joke - YouTube[/ame]

This man spoke my mind. I starting typing out almost the exact same thing yesterday. 100% agreement, brother.


----------



## PredFan

LockeJaw said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're RACIST! Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc in his new Hoody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything has to be about race, we just have to accept it.
> I think FOX not getting into the sensational tabloid like garbage in their strictly news programming is responsible reporting and the other Alphabet networks should pay attention to that. Because that's why they are on top and these other networks are becoming less and less trusted. Marc should think about that.
Click to expand...


Exactly. More and more FOX is becoming the only news network with any credibility.


----------



## California Girl

LockeJaw said:


> This brother has caught on to the media's BS.
> Trayvon Martin's Fan Club and Media are a joke - YouTube
> 
> This man spoke my mind. I starting typing out almost the exact same thing yesterday. 100% agreement, brother.



Can I get an Amen! 

That is one smart guy.... whatever his skin color just happens to be. I'm particularly keen on his solution to the fucking asshole racists from both sides. I'd pay to see that!


----------



## Katzndogz

The democrat goal of ginning up Trayvon Martin was so that obama's disasters would be driven off the front page.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LockeJaw said:


> This brother has caught on to the media's BS.
> Trayvon Martin's Fan Club and Media are a joke - YouTube
> 
> This man spoke my mind. I starting typing out almost the exact same thing yesterday. 100% agreement, brother.



Nicely put.
Here's another 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q67qsUizVPk]Trayvon Martin & George Zimmerman : Un Biased Opinions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brother has caught on to the media's BS.
> Trayvon Martin's Fan Club and Media are a joke - YouTube
> 
> This man spoke my mind. I starting typing out almost the exact same thing yesterday. 100% agreement, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an Amen!
> 
> That is one smart guy.... whatever his skin color just happens to be. I'm particularly keen on his solution to the fucking asshole racists from both sides. I'd pay to see that!
Click to expand...


Amen


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> The six "youths" told the 78 year old man they were beating it was for "Trayvon", and you want to discuss "willfully ignorant"?
> The "facts" are unknown.  A terrible tragedy occurred.  One person is dead.  One person will have to live with the taking of a human life.  Now here are some questions for you.
> If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)?
> If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?
> Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you?
> How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you?
> How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?
> At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?
> Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)?
> 
> Everyone, EVERYONE never wants to see an incident like this again (if it was a woman that had been raped, she would be told she should have known better than to dress that way, or be walking alone in that neighborhood).  Instead of calling for a public lynching (something too many black community organizers are doing), we should be discussing how this could be avoided in the future.
> If you are in an area where there is crime, you do not dress or act like a burglar.
> If you are part of a neighborhood watch, pair up, and have reflective clothing that identifies you as something other than a thug.
> You don't beat someone for following you.
> You don't shoot someone that is walking "on the sidewalk".
> If you choose to speak to someone on the street, do it respectfully, and with purpose.
> Understand that people are terrified; they do not want to be victims of crime and will do a lot to avoid having their families hurt.  Be considerate, and do not try to intimidate others.
> 
> In short, if either of these people had acted differently, this tradgedy would not have happened.  Let's use it to educate and reduce the risk of it happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that when this neocon/teabagger gasbag was presented with DOCUMENTED FACTS that DISPROVED  his assertion, he doesn't have the intellectual honesty or courage to acknowledge such.  Instead, we're barraged with a multitude of suppostion and conjecture that wholly ignores the true FACTS of the case at hand, and instead just regurgitates ALREADY DISPROVEN assertions regarding the Zimmerman/Martin case.
> 
> FACT: audio documentation clearly has Zimmerman stating that Martin is RUNNING AWAY from him (after initially inspecting the car to see who was following him), and when the dispatch asks if Zimmerman is following, he replies "yes".  The dispatch, after PREVIOUSLY confirming that the police are on their way, says "we don't need you to do that", to which Zimmerman confirms "okay".
> 
> Yet, Zimmerman DID CONTINUE TO PURSUE Martin, who's only "crime" was being black, wearing a hoodie IN THE RAIN, and coming under Zimmerman's warped consideration.  You don't yell, "self defense" after you initiate a confrontation, that's like yelling foul after you start a fight and lose.
> 
> Later, physical evidence documented by police surveillance cameras DOES NOT SUPPORT OR CORROBORATE the tale Zimmerman's lawyer relates that Martin bloodied his nose and bashed his skull on the ground via attacking him.
> 
> The chief of detectives didn't buy Zimmerman's story based on the evidence, but was prevented from arresting him via interference by the chief of police and the State attorney, BOTH of whom suddenly recuse themselves from the case.
> 
> Naa-unnh bunky, all this hoop-la for what looks like manslaughter stinks...and what's at stake is what appears to be a petty, local cover-up that's inadvertently tied to the "Stand Your Ground" law.
> 
> I wonder if Trayvon had killed Zimmerman would dopes like YOU be railing for his defense?  Anyway, do continue to blow neocon/teabagger smoke on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that (attack the questioner), and yet you didn't manage to answer one question, let alone all of them.
> 
> Calls for public lynching?  You have not waited for the evidence.  You have tried and convicted a man on what the press has now admitted was doctored, censored and misleading to stir up people.  Yes, what we have on display here folks is a person that is not concerned about lynchings, but only that he is on the "right" side of the rope.
Click to expand...


You're "questions" are an attempt to dodge the true FACTS involving Zimmerman and Martin..... a bunch of "what if's".  Well bunky, we're dealing in WHAT DID happen with the EVIDENCE....EVIDENCE that warranted an arrest.  And just who in the hell is calling for a "lynching"?  YOU need to stick to the facts, and stop trying to make your speculations, suppostions and conjecture as substitutes.


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that when this neocon/teabagger gasbag was presented with DOCUMENTED FACTS that DISPROVED  his assertion, he doesn't have the intellectual honesty or courage to acknowledge such.  Instead, we're barraged with a multitude of suppostion and conjecture that wholly ignores the true FACTS of the case at hand, and instead just regurgitates ALREADY DISPROVEN assertions regarding the Zimmerman/Martin case.
> 
> FACT: audio documentation clearly has Zimmerman stating that Martin is RUNNING AWAY from him (after initially inspecting the car to see who was following him), and when the dispatch asks if Zimmerman is following, he replies "yes".  The dispatch, after PREVIOUSLY confirming that the police are on their way, says "we don't need you to do that", to which Zimmerman confirms "okay".
> 
> Yet, Zimmerman DID CONTINUE TO PURSUE Martin, who's only "crime" was being black, wearing a hoodie IN THE RAIN, and coming under Zimmerman's warped consideration.  You don't yell, "self defense" after you initiate a confrontation, that's like yelling foul after you start a fight and lose.
> 
> Later, physical evidence documented by police surveillance cameras DOES NOT SUPPORT OR CORROBORATE the tale Zimmerman's lawyer relates that Martin bloodied his nose and bashed his skull on the ground via attacking him.
> 
> The chief of detectives didn't buy Zimmerman's story based on the evidence, but was prevented from arresting him via interference by the chief of police and the State attorney, BOTH of whom suddenly recuse themselves from the case.
> 
> Naa-unnh bunky, all this hoop-la for what looks like manslaughter stinks...and what's at stake is what appears to be a petty, local cover-up that's inadvertently tied to the "Stand Your Ground" law.
> 
> I wonder if Trayvon had killed Zimmerman would dopes like YOU be railing for his defense?  Anyway, do continue to blow neocon/teabagger smoke on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that (attack the questioner), and yet you didn't manage to answer one question, let alone all of them.
> 
> Calls for public lynching?  You have not waited for the evidence.  You have tried and convicted a man on what the press has now admitted was doctored, censored and misleading to stir up people.  Yes, what we have on display here folks is a person that is not concerned about lynchings, but only that he is on the "right" side of the rope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're "questions" are an attempt to dodge the true FACTS involving Zimmerman and Martin..... a bunch of "what if's".  Well bunky, we're dealing in WHAT DID happen with the EVIDENCE....EVIDENCE that warranted an arrest.  And just who in the hell is calling for a "lynching"?  YOU need to stick to the facts, and stop trying to make your speculations, suppostions and conjecture as substitutes.
Click to expand...


These questions were directly related to the situation, let me make it even more simple, for you.

If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)? (Zimmerman)

If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?(Zimmerman)

Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you? (Martin)

How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you? (Martin)

How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?(Zimmerman)

At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?(Zimmerman)

Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)? (Zimmerman)

According to the evidence, the above did happen.  Now if you don't want to answer the questions, directly, feel free to answer them determined by what race the person is.  Personally, I do think there is a difference, but with your anger, I will not be able to comprehend how you think.  Why don't you answer the questions and make it clear.


----------



## old navy

Most "evidence" that is known by the public (us), has been put out by the media. The same media who have done a terrible if not dishonest job of covering this matter. I still look forward to word from the special prosecutor or grand jury who will hopefully help in our search for justice.


----------



## taichiliberal

goodshooting said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that when this neocon/teabagger gasbag was presented with DOCUMENTED FACTS that DISPROVED  his assertion, he doesn't have the intellectual honesty or courage to acknowledge such.  Instead, we're barraged with a multitude of suppostion and conjecture that wholly ignores the true FACTS of the case at hand, and instead just regurgitates ALREADY DISPROVEN assertions regarding the Zimmerman/Martin case.
> 
> FACT: audio documentation clearly has Zimmerman stating that Martin is RUNNING AWAY from him (after initially inspecting the car to see who was following him), and when the dispatch asks if Zimmerman is following, he replies "yes".  The dispatch, after PREVIOUSLY confirming that the police are on their way, says "we don't need you to do that", to which Zimmerman confirms "okay".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how every liberal takes the dispatch "we do not need you to do that" and changes it into you have to stop following him.
> 
> Police dispatch will say "we do not need you to do that" on every aspect that is going above and beyond the call of duty for an American citizen.
> 
> They would say the same thing if it would of been someone calling and saying a guy is shooting people want me to try and stop them "we do not need you to do that".
> 
> This is a response that is given to alleviate the consequences against the police if something should happen to the caller or the person they are talking to.
> 
> Example if George Zimmerman had been told to follow a drug dealer and that said drug dealer turned around and killed George then the family of George would of been able to press back against the police station for saying why did you tell a citizen to put them self in harms way.  This then would lead into lawsuit against the police station for pushing a citizen to do something they normally would not have done.
> 
> Hopefully this is basic enough for a liberal mind to understand.
> 
> Hopefully, youll spare us all further exposure to your insufferable attempts to try and redefine EXACLTY WHAT HAPPENED AS DOCUMENTED with your absurd suppositions and conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, Zimmerman DID CONTINUE TO PURSUE Martin, who's only "crime" was being black, wearing a hoodie IN THE RAIN, and coming under Zimmerman's warped consideration.  You don't yell, "self defense" after you initiate a confrontation, that's like yelling foul after you start a fight and lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how it is always the liberal who takes things to the extreme just so they can yell RACIST.
> 
> You need to pay attention, bunkybecause I didnt use the word racist.I merely refer to the FACTS of Zimmermans history of 911 calls and his wild speculations about Martin based SOLELY on his visual identification.  TFB for you neocon/teabagger apologists that the FACTS dont paint things to your liking.
> 
> Zimmerman pursued a suspicious looking person.  Those come in all colors not just black.  Just and FYI for you because I think you believe that they only are black.
> 
> Again, Zimmermans history of 911 calls tells a different story.  Again, Zimmerman is NO COPPeriod.  And if wants to claim he was working in a Neighborhood Watch capacity, he disobeyed police dispatch directions AFTER he did his job, and was in violation of the law being armed.   No matter how you try to dance around it, you cant avoid the FACT that Zimmermans actions caused the EXACT result that the police dispatch tried to avoid when they told him that the REAL cops were on the way and he didnt have to follow Martin (after Martin ran away) anymore.  That Zimmerman acknowledge the instruction and then acted against them is another strike against his legal defense of  being the victim.
> 
> The "Stand Your Ground" law is very simple.  You cannot start a fight then mid fight claim "Stand Your Ground".  You can be put in a situation where you see things are going bad and state you want no part of this and retreat.  At this point if attacked you are no longer an instigator of the fight you are the DEFENDER and "Stand Your Ground" can be played again.  This is also where it gets very grey due to when you remove yourself from the conflict.
> 
> You just wasted space on a moot point, bunky  I already stated that Zimmerman could NOT use the Stand Your Ground law as a defense of his actionsthe EVIDENCE does not and would not support such a defense.  Pay attentionitll save you time and effort, and me the boredom of reading and correcting your drivel.
> 
> In Zimmerman's case he was a defender never the aggressor.  Zimmerman was monitoring a situation when the person being monitored turned to an aggressor against Zimmerman.  Anyone ever seen the videos of people being beaten by police officers for nothing more then video taping them.  We do not call those people video taping the Aggressor do we.  No they are the monitors.  They are there doing nothing more then gathering information.
> 
> Seem all you neocon/teabagger apologists do is just keep repeating your fantasies as if theyre the FACTS.  To date: NO ONE BUT ZIMMERMANS LAWYER is trying to fly the story that Martin was an aggressorwhich is kind of hard to do when the AUDIO AND VIDEO files dont support that fairy tale, but point to the EXACT OPPOSITE.  Which is why the chief of detectives filed an affidavit to arrest (something mysteriously prevented by the Police Chief and State Attorney, who then recuse themselves.)
> 
> Now I am sure you do not like to hear any of  this because so far it takes all the RACIST bullshit the liberal media has been playing right back against them.
> 
> Actually, I dont like hearing neocon/teabagger parrots keep squawking the same old tunneled vision opinion, speculation, supposition and conjecture while IGNORING ALL THE PERTINENT INFORMATION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal
> 
> Later, physical evidence documented by police surveillance cameras DOES NOT SUPPORT OR CORROBORATE the tale Zimmerman's lawyer relates that Martin bloodied his nose and bashed his skull on the ground via attacking him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I love how you bring up the liberal media doctored videos.  It is amazing when the actual leaked police video made it to Fox News hands they pointed out the broken nose and the bruising on the back of the head of Zimmerman.
> 
> Ahhh, so in true form of the willfully ignorant and intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger parrot you spew the ultimate denial that even Limbaugh and Levine would shy from.  ANYTHING that doesnt fit into your belief system is part of the liberal media doctored videos.  What would be funny if it werent so pathetic is how when the righteous right wing media tries to expose the doctored liberal versions of the Zimmerman videos, it amounts to a LOT of speculation on a part of the video.which is subsequently kicked to the curb when the WHOLE picture/video is shown.
> 
> Lets not forget to mention the liberal media only shows pictures of Martin when he was 12 years old.  Who gives a shit that he is not really 5'5 120lb but actual 6'3 closer to 200lbs and a full fledged athlete on the football team.  Brings a different picture when you actual show the actions and person the deceased was before this shooting.  Gold Teeth and twitter name of "No Limit Nigga".  Maybe that should be the caption below and actual up to date photo of Martin.
> 
> So if youre black and 6ft. tall and its raining and youre wearing a hooded sweatshirt, dont go visiting friends or relatives in Florida at night, because some assholes with a cop/vigilante complex is going to shadow you and then confront you with a gun, and then claim justification becauseyoure black and 6ft. tall and its raining and youre wearing a hooded sweatshirt?  Also, I didnt know a gold tooth and your taste in twitter screen names were grounds for a wanna-be cop to follow and then confront you with a gun.Zimmerman must be psychic.
> Whats REALLY sad is that dopes like YOU dont see how fantastically absurd it is to try an defend the bigoted bilge you just spewed.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chief of detectives didn't buy Zimmerman's story based on the evidence, but was prevented from arresting him via interference by the chief of police and the State attorney, BOTH of whom suddenly recuse themselves from the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying to call this a cover up.  It never was it is how the law is written is why Zimmerman was not arrested.  "Stand Your Ground" makes you immune to criminal and civil prosecution.  Meaning that if they believed he was defending himself then they have no ability to arrest him.  Remember you are innocent until proven guilty in this country not the other way around.
> 
> Again, you state a moot point while LYING about what I wrote.YOU said cover-up bunky, not me.  I  later say that the chain of events "APPEAR" like a cover-up.  TFB for you if the FACTS lead to a conclusion that you dont like.  And it seems youre contradicting yourself, as earlier you pointed out how Stand Your Ground does not apply here, yet AGAIN you are invoking it as if the audio and video evidence points to Zimmerman being a victim.   You dont have to be guilty to be arrested, genius.just have a story that doesnt fit the evidence, as the Chief of Detectives determined.  A proper investigation proves whether you are guilty or not.something DENIED BY THE FORMER NAMED OFFICIALS.
> 
> If you notice he was put in handcuffs and taken to the police station.  Which is normal even when under the "Stand Your Ground" but when the facts come out that you defended yourself from and unjustified attack you are let free.  This is what they call a "good shooting" in the fact that the defender lived not that anyone has to die.  This all goes back to the concealed weapon permit Zimmerman had.  If Zimmerman would not have acted to DEFEND himself he could have died.  When this level of violence is brought upon you then you can DEFEND yourself with deadly force, and in this situation it was a gun and it ended Martins life.
> 
> Is any killing even in self defense a good thing in life, no.  Is it good that a innocent man like Zimmerman did not have to sacrifice his life due to the actions of another, YES.
> 
> 
> You can be put in handcuffs and led away during a confrontation and then released when arrest is not warranted based on the evidence.  THE CHIEF OF POLICE FILED AND AFFIDAVIT TO ARREST BASED ON THE EVIDENCE.  You keep parroting the narrative that Zimmermans lawyer keeps laying outbut the EVIDENCE DOES NOT SUPPORT THAT STORY.  No bloody nose, or gash on the back of the skull, no blood or grass stains on his clothes..and the topper is that the very same audio engineers that did the foresnics on those tapes and phone calls determine that Zimmerman did NOT call Martin a racial slur, AND IT WAS NOT MARTIN THAT WAS SCREAMING SECONDS BEFORE THE FATAL GUNSHOT.  Again, you cant claim Stand Your Ground when the evidence points to YOU PURSUING A PERSON DESPITE BEING TOLD IT WASNT NECESSARY AFTER BEING TOLD THE COPS ARE ON THEIR WAY.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naa-unnh bunky, all this hoop-la for what looks like manslaughter stinks...and what's at stake is what appears to be a petty, local cover-up that's inadvertently tied to the "Stand Your Ground" law.
> 
> I wonder if Trayvon had killed Zimmerman would dopes like YOU be railing for his defense?  Anyway, do continue to blow neocon/teabagger smoke on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are using what ifs to try and save a pathetic excuse of more racist bullshit.  No reason to even give you an answer for this.
Click to expand...



Given the chronology of the post shows YOUR entire response is nothing more that supposition, conjecture, speculation and opinion, my 4 sentences are a mere pittance compared to yours and like all neocon/teabagger blowhards, you can dish it out but you cant take it.  Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that (attack the questioner), and yet you didn't manage to answer one question, let alone all of them.
> 
> Calls for public lynching?  You have not waited for the evidence.  You have tried and convicted a man on what the press has now admitted was doctored, censored and misleading to stir up people.  Yes, what we have on display here folks is a person that is not concerned about lynchings, but only that he is on the "right" side of the rope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "questions" are an attempt to dodge the true FACTS involving Zimmerman and Martin..... a bunch of "what if's".  Well bunky, we're dealing in WHAT DID happen with the EVIDENCE....EVIDENCE that warranted an arrest.  And just who in the hell is calling for a "lynching"?  YOU need to stick to the facts, and stop trying to make your speculations, suppostions and conjecture as substitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These questions were directly related to the situation, let me make it even more simple, for you.
> 
> Translation: This dimbulb is dodging ALL he pertinent facts of this case, and thus trying to insert his supposition and conjecture as FACT, and subsequently wanting to discuss said fabricated bases as if it's valid and relevent. (hint:  it's not)
> 
> If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)? (Zimmerman)
> 
> Which was done and REPORTED.  THAT IS THE EXTENT A CIVILIAN OR A NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH PERSON IS SUPPOSED TO DO.  After that, the cops do the rest.  POLICE INSTRUCT THE LATER NOT TO DO WHAT ZIMMERMAN DID AS TO AVOID THE EXACT SITUATION THAT RESULTED.
> 
> If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?(Zimmerman)
> 
> Please spare us all your lame ass attempts to distort the facts with these silly "what if's".  Zimmerman did NOT report to the 911 dispatch "a person acting different"....he reported a suspicious person that he speculated was drunk or on drugs and had something in his belt and was coming towards him.  Then he reports that person is "running away"...he's told the cops are on their way, and told that he "does not have to do that" when it's established that he's still following Martin, to which Zimmerman acknowledges "OKAY", but  then continues.
> 
> Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you? (Martin)
> 
> Remember the 911 dispatch, genius?  Zimmerman establishes that he was indeed following Martin...Martin walked up to the car, than "ran away".  The ONLY way Zimmerman could meet up with him later is if he was indeed following Martin.  Some weirdo (no cop, no watch group captain) in a car follows you at night in the rain, and then confronts you with a gun, in person you sure as hell have the right to defend yourself. How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you? (Martin)
> 
> How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?(Zimmerman)
> 
> Again, it has been established that ZIMMERMAN WAS THE PURSUER, NOT THE PURSUED!   You can go bothering people like your a cop with authority, and then cry "foul" when people tell you to get lost or react defensively.....and the physical evidence does NOT support Zimmerman's story that he as on the defensive fighting for his life (no bloody nose, gash on the back of the head, grass stains on clothes, and audio foresnic PROVES IT WAS MARTIN THAT SCREAMED BEFORE THE SHOT SOUNDED!)
> 
> At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?(Zimmerman)
> 
> See above responses.
> 
> Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)? (Zimmerman)
> 
> See above responses.
> 
> According to the evidence, the above did happen.  Now if you don't want to answer the questions, directly, feel free to answer them determined by what race the person is.  Personally, I do think there is a difference, but with your anger, I will not be able to comprehend how you think.  Why don't you answer the questions and make it clear.
Click to expand...


See above responses, then quit wasting  everyone's time with your supposition and conjecture.  PROVIDE THE FACTS THAT BACK UP YOUR CLAIMS EXACTLY, OR GO BLOW SMOKE SOMEWHERE ELSE.


----------



## taichiliberal

old navy said:


> Most "evidence" that is known by the public (us), has been put out by the media. The same media who have done a terrible if not dishonest job of covering this matter. I still look forward to word from the special prosecutor or grand jury who will hopefully help in our search for justice.




RIGHT, BECAUSE FOX NEWS, CLEAR CHANNEL, NEWSBUSTERS, WND, HANNITY, LIMBAUGH, LEVINE, etc., etc. are NOT the media?

And to date, it's been Zimmerman's lawyer that's been shoveling all this malarky into the public eye....only to be shot down when ALL the facts are available.

Remember toodles, the very foresnic experts that PROVED Zimmerman DID NOT mutter a racial slur on the 911 dispatch tape ALSO PROVED that it was MARTIN and NOT Zimmerman screaming for his life before the gunshot.  That put a serious crimp into Zimmerman's lawyer tale.

Deal with it.


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're "questions" are an attempt to dodge the true FACTS involving Zimmerman and Martin..... a bunch of "what if's".  Well bunky, we're dealing in WHAT DID happen with the EVIDENCE....EVIDENCE that warranted an arrest.  And just who in the hell is calling for a "lynching"?  YOU need to stick to the facts, and stop trying to make your speculations, suppostions and conjecture as substitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These questions were directly related to the situation, let me make it even more simple, for you.
> 
> Translation: This dimbulb is dodging ALL he pertinent facts of this case, and thus trying to insert his supposition and conjecture as FACT, and subsequently wanting to discuss said fabricated bases as if it's valid and relevent. (hint:  it's not)
> 
> If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)? (Zimmerman)
> 
> Which was done and REPORTED.  THAT IS THE EXTENT A CIVILIAN OR A NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH PERSON IS SUPPOSED TO DO.  After that, the cops do the rest.  POLICE INSTRUCT THE LATER NOT TO DO WHAT ZIMMERMAN DID AS TO AVOID THE EXACT SITUATION THAT RESULTED.
> 
> If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?(Zimmerman)
> 
> Please spare us all your lame ass attempts to distort the facts with these silly "what if's".  Zimmerman did NOT report to the 911 dispatch "a person acting different"....he reported a suspicious person that he speculated was drunk or on drugs and had something in his belt and was coming towards him.  Then he reports that person is "running away"...he's told the cops are on their way, and told that he "does not have to do that" when it's established that he's still following Martin, to which Zimmerman acknowledges "OKAY", but  then continues.
> 
> Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you? (Martin)
> 
> Remember the 911 dispatch, genius?  Zimmerman establishes that he was indeed following Martin...Martin walked up to the car, than "ran away".  The ONLY way Zimmerman could meet up with him later is if he was indeed following Martin.  Some weirdo (no cop, no watch group captain) in a car follows you at night in the rain, and then confronts you with a gun, in person you sure as hell have the right to defend yourself. How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you? (Martin)
> 
> How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?(Zimmerman)
> 
> Again, it has been established that ZIMMERMAN WAS THE PURSUER, NOT THE PURSUED!   You can go bothering people like your a cop with authority, and then cry "foul" when people tell you to get lost or react defensively.....and the physical evidence does NOT support Zimmerman's story that he as on the defensive fighting for his life (no bloody nose, gash on the back of the head, grass stains on clothes, and audio foresnic PROVES IT WAS MARTIN THAT SCREAMED BEFORE THE SHOT SOUNDED!)
> 
> At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?(Zimmerman)
> 
> See above responses.
> 
> Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)? (Zimmerman)
> 
> See above responses.
> 
> According to the evidence, the above did happen.  Now if you don't want to answer the questions, directly, feel free to answer them determined by what race the person is.  Personally, I do think there is a difference, but with your anger, I will not be able to comprehend how you think.  Why don't you answer the questions and make it clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above responses, then quit wasting  everyone's time with your supposition and conjecture.  PROVIDE THE FACTS THAT BACK UP YOUR CLAIMS EXACTLY, OR GO BLOW SMOKE SOMEWHERE ELSE.
Click to expand...


Got it.  The questions are too tough for you to answer.  I did not ask you what happened at the scene (none of us were there, and will never know what happened, exactly).  I asked you to answer for yourself.  It would tell us a lot about your state of mind.  At this point there seems to be little hope that you would be honest about the questions, anyway.  Let's try another situation: the man that was attacked in Baltimore, by a group.  Should those people be arrested?


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> These questions were directly related to the situation, let me make it even more simple, for you.
> 
> Translation: This dimbulb is dodging ALL he pertinent facts of this case, and thus trying to insert his supposition and conjecture as FACT, and subsequently wanting to discuss said fabricated bases as if it's valid and relevent. (hint:  it's not)
> 
> If you see a suspicious person, is it okay to investigate (from a distance)? (Zimmerman)
> 
> Which was done and REPORTED.  THAT IS THE EXTENT A CIVILIAN OR A NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH PERSON IS SUPPOSED TO DO.  After that, the cops do the rest.  POLICE INSTRUCT THE LATER NOT TO DO WHAT ZIMMERMAN DID AS TO AVOID THE EXACT SITUATION THAT RESULTED.
> 
> If you see a person acting different, is it okay to investigate (could be a medical problem)?(Zimmerman)
> 
> Please spare us all your lame ass attempts to distort the facts with these silly "what if's".  Zimmerman did NOT report to the 911 dispatch "a person acting different"....he reported a suspicious person that he speculated was drunk or on drugs and had something in his belt and was coming towards him.  Then he reports that person is "running away"...he's told the cops are on their way, and told that he "does not have to do that" when it's established that he's still following Martin, to which Zimmerman acknowledges "OKAY", but  then continues.
> 
> Do you have a right to beat someone because they "seem" to be following you? (Martin)
> 
> Remember the 911 dispatch, genius?  Zimmerman establishes that he was indeed following Martin...Martin walked up to the car, than "ran away".  The ONLY way Zimmerman could meet up with him later is if he was indeed following Martin.  Some weirdo (no cop, no watch group captain) in a car follows you at night in the rain, and then confronts you with a gun, in person you sure as hell have the right to defend yourself. How long of a distance should you walk before you confront someone walking the same direction as you? (Martin)
> 
> How many times should you allow yourself to be hit, if you have the means to defend yourself?(Zimmerman)
> 
> Again, it has been established that ZIMMERMAN WAS THE PURSUER, NOT THE PURSUED!   You can go bothering people like your a cop with authority, and then cry "foul" when people tell you to get lost or react defensively.....and the physical evidence does NOT support Zimmerman's story that he as on the defensive fighting for his life (no bloody nose, gash on the back of the head, grass stains on clothes, and audio foresnic PROVES IT WAS MARTIN THAT SCREAMED BEFORE THE SHOT SOUNDED!)
> 
> At what point do you decide someone is hurting you (after they punch you/after they put you on the ground and don't stop/after they use concrete or pavement to pound your head/after your brains are spilling out of your broken skull)?(Zimmerman)
> 
> See above responses.
> 
> Do you have the right to defend yourself against someone that is smaller than you (some of the most wicked fighters are fairly small)? (Zimmerman)
> 
> See above responses.
> 
> According to the evidence, the above did happen.  Now if you don't want to answer the questions, directly, feel free to answer them determined by what race the person is.  Personally, I do think there is a difference, but with your anger, I will not be able to comprehend how you think.  Why don't you answer the questions and make it clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above responses, then quit wasting  everyone's time with your supposition and conjecture.  PROVIDE THE FACTS THAT BACK UP YOUR CLAIMS EXACTLY, OR GO BLOW SMOKE SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it.  The questions are too tough for you to answer.  I did not ask you what happened at the scene (none of us were there, and will never know what happened, exactly).  I asked you to answer for yourself.  It would tell us a lot about your state of mind.  At this point there seems to be little hope that you would be honest about the questions, anyway.  Let's try another situation: the man that was attacked in Baltimore, by a group.  Should those people be arrested?
Click to expand...



And there you have it folks......this apologist & defender of Zimmerman and the dubious actions of the Police Chief and Wolfinger desperately wants to divert from the FACTS of the case, so he pushed some inane "questions".  When I answered said questions, this clown DOES NOT WANT TO DEAL WITH THE ANSWERS AS THEY PERTAIN TO THE CASE AT HAND.

This is a-typical of neocon/teabagger blowhards....when they can't defend the actions of others that fall into their political/social ideology, they want to IGNORE the FACTS of the case and instead make the discussion about the personalities of the critics.

Sorry bunky, but this isn't about you or me....it's about the FACTS of the case at hand and the ramifications it has for Zimmerman, the local police chief, State Attorney Wolfinger and the "Stand Your Ground" law as a possible defense.   If YOU cannot/will not deal with that, then your "logic" is dubious at best.  If you think that my not following your down your detour of this discussion is a "win" for you that inadvertently exxonerates Zimmerman, then you "logic" is circular at worst, and would no longer be worth addressing.  Carry on.


----------



## paulitician

Marc's homies. Democrats just being Democrats...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue2fNik7oNk]Mob beats robs strips a Tourist on St Patricks Day, Baltimore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## starcraftzzz

It might be because Fox NEws declared Neo-Nazi groups as civil rights groups


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> See above responses, then quit wasting  everyone's time with your supposition and conjecture.  PROVIDE THE FACTS THAT BACK UP YOUR CLAIMS EXACTLY, OR GO BLOW SMOKE SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.  The questions are too tough for you to answer.  I did not ask you what happened at the scene (none of us were there, and will never know what happened, exactly).  I asked you to answer for yourself.  It would tell us a lot about your state of mind.  At this point there seems to be little hope that you would be honest about the questions, anyway.  Let's try another situation: the man that was attacked in Baltimore, by a group.  Should those people be arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks......this apologist & defender of Zimmerman and the dubious actions of the Police Chief and Wolfinger desperately wants to divert from the FACTS of the case, so he pushed some inane "questions".  When I answered said questions, this clown DOES NOT WANT TO DEAL WITH THE ANSWERS AS THEY PERTAIN TO THE CASE AT HAND.
> 
> This is a-typical of neocon/teabagger blowhards....when they can't defend the actions of others that fall into their political/social ideology, they want to IGNORE the FACTS of the case and instead make the discussion about the personalities of the critics.
> 
> Sorry bunky, but this isn't about you or me....it's about the FACTS of the case at hand and the ramifications it has for Zimmerman, the local police chief, State Attorney Wolfinger and the "Stand Your Ground" law as a possible defense.   If YOU cannot/will not deal with that, then your "logic" is dubious at best.  If you think that my not following your down your detour of this discussion is a "win" for you that inadvertently exxonerates Zimmerman, then you "logic" is circular at worst, and would no longer be worth addressing.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


Let's try again.... what is this the third time, the fourth?

Do you have the right to investigate someone that is acting suspicious in your neighborhood?  In your yard?  In front of your house?

If you are walking the same direction as another person, do they have the right to beat you?

Do you, after you have been attacked, have the right to defend yourself?

Don't bother answering.  Obviously you think that it is okay for blacks to commit any crime they want, and they should not be punished.  If a "non-black" does anything to a "black" then the rules are different.  I guess you think the group in Baltimore had the "right" to attack a lone person in the street.  I guess you think six boys beating an old man with a hammer is justified.  I guess you think that a hate group known as the New Black Panthers should be able to put a bounty on a person't head (a virtual "hit").

Zimmerman was questioned by the police, they did not have enough "evidence" to charge him.  An eye witness was questioned, and his story supported Zimmerman's story.  I am tired of the lynch mob calling for a man that the police did not even have enough evidence to "arrest", let alone bring to trial, in the same manner the KKK did a century ago.  You probably thought OJ was innocent, too.


----------



## The Infidel

starcraftzzz said:


> It might be because Fox NEws declared Neo-Nazi groups as civil rights groups


----------



## OpenJumper1

to the original post.  Yeah but what is it that the MSM is hiding with the Martin issue?

Always watch the "other hand" is doing. /  This issue should get as much coverage as the 6 year old girl that was murdered  about the same time as Martin.  What a shame all those other crimes went unnoticed...but why is this getting attention?
(this country is so one sided , out of fear, it is seriously sickening)


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.  The questions are too tough for you to answer.  I did not ask you what happened at the scene (none of us were there, and will never know what happened, exactly).  I asked you to answer for yourself.  It would tell us a lot about your state of mind.  At this point there seems to be little hope that you would be honest about the questions, anyway.  Let's try another situation: the man that was attacked in Baltimore, by a group.  Should those people be arrested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks......this apologist & defender of Zimmerman and the dubious actions of the Police Chief and Wolfinger desperately wants to divert from the FACTS of the case, so he pushed some inane "questions".  When I answered said questions, this clown DOES NOT WANT TO DEAL WITH THE ANSWERS AS THEY PERTAIN TO THE CASE AT HAND.
> 
> This is a-typical of neocon/teabagger blowhards....when they can't defend the actions of others that fall into their political/social ideology, they want to IGNORE the FACTS of the case and instead make the discussion about the personalities of the critics.
> 
> Sorry bunky, but this isn't about you or me....it's about the FACTS of the case at hand and the ramifications it has for Zimmerman, the local police chief, State Attorney Wolfinger and the "Stand Your Ground" law as a possible defense.   If YOU cannot/will not deal with that, then your "logic" is dubious at best.  If you think that my not following your down your detour of this discussion is a "win" for you that inadvertently exxonerates Zimmerman, then you "logic" is circular at worst, and would no longer be worth addressing.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try again.... what is this the third time, the fourth?
> 
> Do you have the right to investigate someone that is acting suspicious in your neighborhood?  In your yard?  In front of your house?
> 
> If you are walking the same direction as another person, do they have the right to beat you?
> 
> Do you, after you have been attacked, have the right to defend yourself?
> 
> Don't bother answering.  Obviously you think that it is okay for blacks to commit any crime they want, and they should not be punished.  If a "non-black" does anything to a "black" then the rules are different.  I guess you think the group in Baltimore had the "right" to attack a lone person in the street.  I guess you think six boys beating an old man with a hammer is justified.  I guess you think that a hate group known as the New Black Panthers should be able to put a bounty on a person't head (a virtual "hit").
> 
> Zimmerman was questioned by the police, they did not have enough "evidence" to charge him.  An eye witness was questioned, and his story supported Zimmerman's story.  I am tired of the lynch mob calling for a man that the police did not even have enough evidence to "arrest", let alone bring to trial, in the same manner the KKK did a century ago.  You probably thought OJ was innocent, too.
Click to expand...



And there you have it, folks.  This "logical4U" joker did EXACTLY as I predicted he would.  He won't deal with the facts or any answer that pertains to those facts....it's all about the neocon/teabagger opinion, supposition and conjecture and a desperate attempt to shift the conversation for a clown who is deluded in thinking he's  "logical4U".   And like all defeated neocon/teabagger parrots, all he can do is just squawk his disproven and defeated ploys ad nauseum.

Well, seems the FACTS and true "logic" have made a fool out of "logical4U"

Zimmerman Arrested On Murder Charge In Martin Case; Will Plead Not Guilty : The Two-Way : NPR

I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother answering", as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.


----------



## taichiliberal

OpenJumper1 said:


> to the original post.  Yeah but what is it that the MSM is hiding with the Martin issue?
> 
> Always watch the "other hand" is doing. /  This issue should get as much coverage as the 6 year old girl that was murdered  about the same time as Martin.  What a shame all those other crimes went unnoticed...but why is this getting attention?
> (this country is so one sided , out of fear, it is seriously sickening)




Did you check your local news papers, TV and radio for that story?  I got news for ya bunky, there were multiple crimes and such that made headlines here in NYC an it's L.I. suburb, but were NOT made national.  This is STANDARD....the more sensational the circumstances surrounding a crime, the more national coverage it gets.

You had a chief of police and a state attorney PREVENT a chief of detectives making an arrest, and then "recuse" themselves from further involvement.  THAT put this particular case on the map.  But now, you've got this

Zimmerman Arrested On Murder Charge In Martin Case; Will Plead Not Guilty : The Two-Way : NPR

Let the games begin.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> OpenJumper1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the original post.  Yeah but what is it that the MSM is hiding with the Martin issue?
> 
> Always watch the "other hand" is doing. /  This issue should get as much coverage as the 6 year old girl that was murdered  about the same time as Martin.  What a shame all those other crimes went unnoticed...but why is this getting attention?
> (this country is so one sided , out of fear, it is seriously sickening)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check your local news papers, TV and radio for that story?  I got news for ya bunky, there were multiple crimes and such that made headlines here in NYC an it's L.I. suburb, but were NOT made national.  This is STANDARD....the more sensational the circumstances surrounding a crime, the more national coverage it gets.
> 
> You had a chief of police and a state attorney PREVENT a chief of detectives making an arrest, and then "recuse" themselves from further involvement.  THAT put this particular case on the map.  But now, you've got this
> 
> Zimmerman Arrested On Murder Charge In Martin Case; Will Plead Not Guilty : The Two-Way : NPR
> 
> Let the games begin.
Click to expand...


The lynch mob members are doing a happy dance on the dead body of Justice.


----------



## taichiliberal

The Infidel said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be because Fox NEws declared Neo-Nazi groups as civil rights groups
Click to expand...


It was a Fox News affiliate, actually:

Fox Orlando Affiliate Calls Neo-Nazis 'A Civil Rights Group' | ThinkProgress


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks......this apologist & defender of Zimmerman and the dubious actions of the Police Chief and Wolfinger desperately wants to divert from the FACTS of the case, so he pushed some inane "questions".  When I answered said questions, this clown DOES NOT WANT TO DEAL WITH THE ANSWERS AS THEY PERTAIN TO THE CASE AT HAND.
> 
> This is a-typical of neocon/teabagger blowhards....when they can't defend the actions of others that fall into their political/social ideology, they want to IGNORE the FACTS of the case and instead make the discussion about the personalities of the critics.
> 
> Sorry bunky, but this isn't about you or me....it's about the FACTS of the case at hand and the ramifications it has for Zimmerman, the local police chief, State Attorney Wolfinger and the "Stand Your Ground" law as a possible defense.   If YOU cannot/will not deal with that, then your "logic" is dubious at best.  If you think that my not following your down your detour of this discussion is a "win" for you that inadvertently exxonerates Zimmerman, then you "logic" is circular at worst, and would no longer be worth addressing.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.... what is this the third time, the fourth?
> 
> Do you have the right to investigate someone that is acting suspicious in your neighborhood?  In your yard?  In front of your house?
> 
> If you are walking the same direction as another person, do they have the right to beat you?
> 
> Do you, after you have been attacked, have the right to defend yourself?
> 
> Don't bother answering.  Obviously you think that it is okay for blacks to commit any crime they want, and they should not be punished.  If a "non-black" does anything to a "black" then the rules are different.  I guess you think the group in Baltimore had the "right" to attack a lone person in the street.  I guess you think six boys beating an old man with a hammer is justified.  I guess you think that a hate group known as the New Black Panthers should be able to put a bounty on a person't head (a virtual "hit").
> 
> Zimmerman was questioned by the police, they did not have enough "evidence" to charge him.  An eye witness was questioned, and his story supported Zimmerman's story.  I am tired of the lynch mob calling for a man that the police did not even have enough evidence to "arrest", let alone bring to trial, in the same manner the KKK did a century ago.  You probably thought OJ was innocent, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it, folks.  This "logical4U" joker did EXACTLY as I predicted he would.  He won't deal with the facts or any answer that pertains to those facts....it's all about the neocon/teabagger opinion, supposition and conjecture and a desperate attempt to shift the conversation for a clown who is deluded in thinking he's  "logical4U".   And like all defeated neocon/teabagger parrots, all he can do is just squawk his disproven and defeated ploys ad nauseum.
> 
> Well, seems the FACTS and true "logic" have made a fool out of "logical4U"
> 
> Zimmerman Arrested On Murder Charge In Martin Case; Will Plead Not Guilty : The Two-Way : NPR
> 
> I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother answering", as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.
Click to expand...


Exactly what questions did you ask?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be because Fox NEws declared Neo-Nazi groups as civil rights groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a Fox News affiliate, actually:
> 
> Fox Orlando Affiliate Calls Neo-Nazis 'A Civil Rights Group' | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


Think progress?


----------



## The Infidel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Fox News affiliate, actually:
> 
> Fox Orlando Affiliate Calls Neo-Nazis 'A Civil Rights Group' | ThinkProgress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think progress?
Click to expand...




Theres another civil rights group in town. 



So that means the the 'New Black Panthers' must be the other.... looks like that outfit is wrong on both parts. So........


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.... what is this the third time, the fourth?
> 
> Do you have the right to investigate someone that is acting suspicious in your neighborhood?  In your yard?  In front of your house?
> 
> If you are walking the same direction as another person, do they have the right to beat you?
> 
> Do you, after you have been attacked, have the right to defend yourself?
> 
> Don't bother answering.  Obviously you think that it is okay for blacks to commit any crime they want, and they should not be punished.  If a "non-black" does anything to a "black" then the rules are different.  I guess you think the group in Baltimore had the "right" to attack a lone person in the street.  I guess you think six boys beating an old man with a hammer is justified.  I guess you think that a hate group known as the New Black Panthers should be able to put a bounty on a person't head (a virtual "hit").
> 
> Zimmerman was questioned by the police, they did not have enough "evidence" to charge him.  An eye witness was questioned, and his story supported Zimmerman's story.  I am tired of the lynch mob calling for a man that the police did not even have enough evidence to "arrest", let alone bring to trial, in the same manner the KKK did a century ago.  You probably thought OJ was innocent, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it, folks.  This "logical4U" joker did EXACTLY as I predicted he would.  He won't deal with the facts or any answer that pertains to those facts....it's all about the neocon/teabagger opinion, supposition and conjecture and a desperate attempt to shift the conversation for a clown who is deluded in thinking he's  "logical4U".   And like all defeated neocon/teabagger parrots, all he can do is just squawk his disproven and defeated ploys ad nauseum.
> 
> Well, seems the FACTS and true "logic" have made a fool out of "logical4U"
> 
> Zimmerman Arrested On Murder Charge In Martin Case; Will Plead Not Guilty : The Two-Way : NPR
> 
> I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother answering", as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what questions did you ask?
Click to expand...


Oh, pardon me!  Let me paraphrase....... I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother" RESPONDING, as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.   Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal

The Infidel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Fox News affiliate, actually:
> 
> Fox Orlando Affiliate Calls Neo-Nazis 'A Civil Rights Group' | ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think progress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s another civil rights group in town.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> So that means the the 'New Black Panthers' must be the other.... looks like that outfit is wrong on both parts. So........
Click to expand...


You wanted I link, I gave you....to wit you LEFT OUT all the parts of that information that you didn't like.

_The Southern Poverty Law Center has more details about the group:

[T]he National Socialist Movement (NSM) is one of the largest and most prominent neo-Nazi groups in the United States. The group is notable for its violent anti-Jewish rhetoric, its racist views and its policy allowing members of other racist groups to join NSM while remaining members of other groups. Until 2007, NSM members protested in full Nazi uniforms, now traded in for black &#8220;Battle Dress Uniforms.&#8221; [...] 

The group openly idolizes Adolf Hitler, described in NSM propaganda as, &#8220;Our Fuhrer, the beloved Holy Father of our age &#8230; a visionary in every respect.&#8221; NSM says only heterosexual &#8220;pure-blood whites&#8221; should be allowed U.S. citizenship and that all nonwhites should be deported, regardless of legal status. As Schoep put it: &#8220;The Constitution was written by white men alone. Therefore, it was intended for whites alone.&#8221;

The Fox reporter, Jennifer Bisram, includes none of the group&#8217;s Nazi ties or incindiary history in her report. She concludes: &#8220;They say they are just a civil rights group tyring to protect people in case things get out of hand. They say they intend to follow all the Florida laws while patrolling.&#8221;_



But instead of just acknowledging you were WRONG, you now want to move the goal post.

Grow the fuck up, will ya please?


----------



## logical4u

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it, folks.  This "logical4U" joker did EXACTLY as I predicted he would.  He won't deal with the facts or any answer that pertains to those facts....it's all about the neocon/teabagger opinion, supposition and conjecture and a desperate attempt to shift the conversation for a clown who is deluded in thinking he's  "logical4U".   And like all defeated neocon/teabagger parrots, all he can do is just squawk his disproven and defeated ploys ad nauseum.
> 
> Well, seems the FACTS and true "logic" have made a fool out of "logical4U"
> 
> Zimmerman Arrested On Murder Charge In Martin Case; Will Plead Not Guilty : The Two-Way : NPR
> 
> I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother answering", as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what questions did you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, pardon me!  Let me paraphrase....... I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother" RESPONDING, as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.   Carry on.
Click to expand...


Back off the koolaid, barbie!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think progress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres another civil rights group in town.
> 
> 
> 
> So that means the the 'New Black Panthers' must be the other.... looks like that outfit is wrong on both parts. So........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanted I link, I gave you....to wit you LEFT OUT all the parts of that information that you didn't like.
> 
> But instead of just acknowledging you were WRONG, you now want to move the goal post.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, will ya please?
Click to expand...


Think progress? Come on what are you smoking.


----------



## taichiliberal

logical4u said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what questions did you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, pardon me!  Let me paraphrase....... I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother" RESPONDING, as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.   Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back off the koolaid, barbie!
Click to expand...


Translation: this neocon/teabagger chump got his ass handed to him, and he has neither the stones or the brains to acknowledge when he's wrong on any point.  So instead, he just wants the last lying/distorting/inane word.  I'll let him have it, as the chronology of the post will always be his undoing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, pardon me!  Let me paraphrase....... I suggest "logical4U" follow his own advice and "don't bother" RESPONDING, as it makes his willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty less obvious.   Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back off the koolaid, barbie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: this neocon/teabagger chump got his ass handed to him, and he has neither the stones or the brains to acknowledge when he's wrong on any point.  So instead, he just wants the last lying/distorting/inane word.  I'll let him have it, as the chronology of the post will always be his undoing.
Click to expand...


You mean the democrat Zimmerman?


----------

